# CONNECTIONS 4 #86



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, Cinderella is finished, will try and remember to post a picture tomorrow. Now in mindless scarf therapy. xxx


Yay!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love to see how they come to life as you work on them. Thanks for the picture.


linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, Cinderella is finished, will try and remember to post a picture tomorrow. Now in mindless scarf therapy. xxx


Congratulations. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations to DS on the Amazon job. Hopefully eye visit went ok.


What she said xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


Beautiful xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am up on this very chill day when I woke up it was only 27F our fall has confused its self for winter I think, DS got the job at Amazon it is a seasonal job so don't know how long he will be there, I have to take DD and myself to the eye doctor today my eyes have gotten so bad I can wear my readers all the time without things being fuzzy????


Point made I thought I wrote "I am up early".... :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope your eye problem is easily remedied.


My left eye is still 20/20 my right is another story, so he wanted to do bifocals I am still not keen on them so will just up my prescription and keep using the readers!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suppose you are more used to it than we would be but 42'C ruined my trip to Melbourne, I couldn't get out of the hotel except to go straight into the mall or the cinema, I hated it!!!


Yeah that would ruin my trip to, I would have to go in there winter!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, your DS!! Hope the eye doc can do something to help your eyesight, it's so miserable when you can't see. xx


I know and this trip I let them know how my eyes reacted the past two times and so they only used one dialation drop so I was much better off!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


That is looking fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Okay I need to sleep now have lots to cook tomorrow!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp, foggy Wales. DH was up early again this morning so was I :sm25: Now sitting here bleary eyed waiting for the rest of me to wake up, only in zombie mode at the moment, will have to start keeping him awake during the day again. Straight knitting needles have their uses :sm16: . See you later when people in their right minds have got up. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


She is beautiful xxx Morning to you xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> She is beautiful xxx Morning to you xxxx


Morning, nice to see someone else up and about, though perhaps you're not up and about yet. Weather is lousy here so am knitting a scarf while I wait for inspiration for what to do next. Have a good day. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its very dull here and cold. We are going to DS's today. Yesterday I didnt win anything at the over 60's, but we had a great time. At the moment the heating is going but I'm not going to talk too loudly about it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


She is wonderful Barny.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, nice to see someone else up and about, though perhaps you're not up and about yet. Weather is lousy here so am knitting a scarf while I wait for inspiration for what to do next. Have a good day. xxx


Sorry I wasn't up I was having a cuppa in bed before I got up. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I wasn't up I was having a cuppa in bed before I got up. xxx


I did wonder. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. Cold seems to have gone must have been the fish and chips we had last night with the gks. Off to the supermarket today and then this evening I am having a meeting her to organize the WI week end away we have planned for January. I have told everyone this WILL BE a short meeting.

Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very dull here and cold. We are going to DS's today. Yesterday I didnt win anything at the over 60's, but we had a great time. At the moment the heating is going but I'm not going to talk too loudly about it.


No, that would just encourage disobedience from it, and that could all kinds of upheaval! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. Cold seems to have gone must have been the fish and chips we had last night with the gks. Off to the supermarket today and then this evening I am having a meeting her to organize the WI week end away we have planned for January. I have told everyone this WILL BE a short meeting.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


I hope the meeting DID end up being a short meeting ........ or did it eek out to a longer time than expected? ????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


She is adorable ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning, or afternoon, depends on where you are! I am now going to do some catchup, while I am waiting for one of my favourite shows "24 hours in Emergency", then I will do some more knitting on a hooded jumper for one of the twins; the second one will follow later! 

So am now on catchup! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love to see how they come to life as you work on them. Thanks for the picture.


Awww , Thank you ! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope the meeting DID end up being a short meeting ........ or did it eek out to a longer time than expected? ????????????


It hasn't happened yet and it WILL BE short as I'm chairing it! x


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful xxx


 :sm12: :sm02: thanks


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's going to be beautiful!


Thank you :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know and this trip I let them know how my eyes reacted the past two times and so they only used one dialation drop so I was much better off!


Where did you go? Was it dr. Black?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow coming this afternoon and overnight.
Knit Night was just the owner, DD and myself. Another lady that I have met in class came in a couple of minutes before she closed. DD and I were given a bunch of sample balls for yarn that she is not going to carry. I see a scrapy scarf in my future. I managed to knit about 2 inches of sleeve.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


Those are absolutely fabulous !!!!!! 
Are you kidding me ! You did that in like. ...what? Three days? !
Just gorgeous !! Do you follow a pattern or are you one of those special people who just sees and does? 
I love it, can't say enough good things about them ... you go girl ! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning, or afternoon, depends on where you are! I am now going to do some catchup, while I am waiting for one of my favourite shows "24 hours in Emergency", then I will do some more knitting on a hooded jumper for one of the twins; the second one will follow later!
> 
> So am now on catchup! xoxoxo


I'm bad with second sock syndrome, you're doing well with second jumpers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. Cold seems to have gone must have been the fish and chips we had last night with the gks. Off to the supermarket today and then this evening I am having a meeting her to organize the WI week end away we have planned for January. I have told everyone this WILL BE a short meeting.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


Then I'm getting fish and chips in Whitby today to get rid of my sniffles before they turn into anything else.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, nice to see someone else up and about, though perhaps you're not up and about yet. Weather is lousy here so am knitting a scarf while I wait for inspiration for what to do next. Have a good day. xxx


Rapunzel ?
Snow white? 
LOL ... I think there is perhaps no limit for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Those are absolutely fabulous !!!!!!
> Are you kidding me ! You did that in like. ...what? Three days? !
> Just gorgeous !! Do you follow a pattern or are you one of those special people who just sees and does?
> I love it, can't say enough good things about them ... you go girl ! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm06: :sm02:


Wow such praise, I don't deserve it as yes I did just follow a pattern I can't just make patterns up unfortunately. I'm not sure when I started it but it did seem to go easier this time. Now to decide what to do with it. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very dull here and cold. We are going to DS's today. Yesterday I didnt win anything at the over 60's, but we had a great time. At the moment the heating is going but I'm not going to talk too loudly about it.


Crossing my fingers that you stay nice and toasty.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Rapunzel ?
> Snow white?
> LOL ... I think there is perhaps no limit for you.


I've done Snow White and the 7 dwarves, I think they are up in my "what do I do with it now". Might try and dig them out and get a photo of them. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, nice to see someone else up and about, though perhaps you're not up and about yet. Weather is lousy here so am knitting a scarf while I wait for inspiration for what to do next. Have a good day. xxx


I have been doing stripes for so long that I want to do something with circles. I'm thinking hat. It's a good time of year for hats.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Then I'm getting fish and chips in Whitby today to get rid of my sniffles before they turn into anything else.


I hope that works, I'm worried that I'm going to be sicky for tomorrow.

Which reminds me. .. binky , what time am I suppose to be there? And do you want some deviled eggs? I know you can't eat them , but everyone else might? Up to you. . Love you


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


She's awesome. So many details. Whoever gets her is going to love her.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have been doing stripes for so long that I want to do something with circles. I'm thinking hat. It's a good time of year for hats.


Excellent time for hats , especially as far north as you are !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've done Snow White and the 7 dwarves, I think they are up in my "what do I do with it now". Might try and dig them out and get a photo of them. xx


Awesome ! I'd love to see them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


Very pretty work.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very dull here and cold. We are going to DS's today. Yesterday I didnt win anything at the over 60's, but we had a great time. At the moment the heating is going but I'm not going to talk too loudly about it.


Have a good time with Ds , I've messed up and told mine he can have a puppy for his Christmas present. !!! I'm such a sucker for my babies !!! 
For goodness sake .. don't forget to tippy toe past it too lol. 
Bless your heart, I just love you to pieces !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Very pretty work.


Thanks nitzi :sm02: :sm12:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Nitzi , apparently when I swipe your name my auto correct thinks I write bozo !!! Stupid phone lol.
> 
> Sounds like you get a mini vacation, you don't have to clean anything, make the bed, wash the towels. ... how long do you get to stay? LOL ... like you said more time to knit . Hope you have a good time, even though it's not the training you wanted.


Sometimes "bozo" feels right. Especially after taking out 1/2 of one front of a sweater because I can't count :sm16: 
I'm be in the hotel for 4 nights. I'm bringing all the knitting that I can fit into my car. And a few clothes in my backpack.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow such praise, I don't deserve it as yes I did just follow a pattern I can't just make patterns up unfortunately. I'm not sure when I started it but it did seem to go easier this time. Now to decide what to do with it. xxxx


Hey, it's not any less special because of a pattern. ! And they deserve every word . :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Took Liv out for some lunch and then to the cinema to see fabulous Creatures and Where to find them. It was ok, she loved it, even though she's a bit too young for it but although Eddie Redmayne was his usual brilliant self, I found the whole thing a bit dark, literally, and nodded off once or twice!! She's gone home now and the school is up and running again so she'll be back there tomorrow. Was a nice day! xxx


I wanted to see that but I think I'm going to be running around too much this weekend. I have the last sweater class and I need to pick up food for the week so the other two don't starve while I'm away. If I'm lucky, I can get the winter tires on my car.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sometimes "bozo" feels right. Especially after taking out 1/2 of one front of a sweater because I can't count :sm16:
> I'm be in the hotel for 4 nights. I'm bringing all the knitting that I can fit into my car. And a few clothes in my backpack.


Haha haha , that sounds about right! 
Binky and I are trying to save up and have a sisters weekend with our little sis. . And I'm pretty sure that her bag and mine will be mostly yarn, I can wear pj's the rest of the time lol !
Knit away lady, can't wait to see what you make :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She is beautiful xxx Morning to you xxxx


Really great work; I'll have to look into making some of those for the Granddaughters.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, treat it as a well deserved break!! Does your company pay for the hotel? They jolly well should!!! xx


They don't pay for the hotel directly, but they do pay the equivalent in mileage and it's far enough away that the mileage pays for the hotel (?!) So I pay for the hotel on my visa and in a couple of weeks I get a cheque that will cover that amount.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay I gotta either get up or go back to sleep. .. not sure which one I want to do. Thinking a day in bed after yesterday's cold walk in the park by my parents house might be a good idea. 

Although we did see lots of birds lol.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I had to scroll back to see Pam's shawls, I missed them the other day. Beautiful work Pam and nice staging too. I have that Venus pattern. I didn't realise that it was tunisian crochet.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

If you pull that last pic up big , you can see that they cover most of that lawn. It was so pretty. Next time we will renege to take bird seed or at least a quarter for the food bin.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

They all ran to the dock where the food is when they saw us ... but alas we were not prepared. DH loves ducks and geese.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late again, that means speeding on the highway.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late again, that means speeding on the highway.
> Everyone have a great day.


Be careful! !!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I love her. You do such wonder work.


Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad to hear you kicked that cold to the curb. I would not go to the supermarket in the states today on a bet. The day before a holiday the store is very busy and people are crazy as they did not plan ahead and have 1,000 things to do to be ready on time for Thanksgiving.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and grey Surrey. Cold seems to have gone must have been the fish and chips we had last night with the gks. Off to the supermarket today and then this evening I am having a meeting her to organize the WI week end away we have planned for January. I have told everyone this WILL BE a short meeting.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. We have a bit of snow predicted for tonight also. Sometimes a small group of knitters is much better than a large group. Getting sample balls of yarn is a good thing for sure.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow coming this afternoon and overnight.
> Knit Night was just the owner, DD and myself. Another lady that I have met in class came in a couple of minutes before she closed. DD and I were given a bunch of sample balls for yarn that she is not going to carry. I see a scrapy scarf in my future. I managed to knit about 2 inches of sleeve.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck with the fish and chips cure.


nitz8catz said:


> Then I'm getting fish and chips in Whitby today to get rid of my sniffles before they turn into anything else.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

One for Linkan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


You do adorable work.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What a special set you have created. Wish you had someone that would love and cherish them.


Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> What a special set you have created. Wish you had someone that would love and cherish them.


So do I, I am getting inundated with them. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She is beautiful xxx Morning to you xxxx


I agree! She's very lovely, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow coming this afternoon and overnight.
> Knit Night was just the owner, DD and myself. Another lady that I have met in class came in a couple of minutes before she closed. DD and I were given a bunch of sample balls for yarn that she is not going to carry. I see a scrapy scarf in my future. I managed to knit about 2 inches of sleeve.


Stay safe in the snow. Well done on the free sample balls of yarn! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sometimes "bozo" feels right. Especially after taking out 1/2 of one front of a sweater because I can't count :sm16:
> I'm be in the hotel for 4 nights. I'm bringing all the knitting that I can fit into my car. And a few clothes in my backpack.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had to scroll back to see Pam's shawls, I missed them the other day. Beautiful work Pam and nice staging too. I have that Venus pattern. I didn't realise that it was tunisian crochet.


Thank you, Nitzi! Yes, it was a fun first Tunisian crochet project to do. What an introduction to Tunisian crochet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


They are adorable! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Then I'm getting fish and chips in Whitby today to get rid of my sniffles before they turn into anything else.


Hope it works for you. Butterscotch icecream to follow is also good. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sometimes "bozo" feels right. Especially after taking out 1/2 of one front of a sweater because I can't count :sm16:
> I'm be in the hotel for 4 nights. I'm bringing all the knitting that I can fit into my car. And a few clothes in my backpack.


Don't forget the milk tarts and the wine. xxxx And any room for beaver tails. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


They are really cute. Is the purple one Dopey, if so, that is me :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe in the snow. Well done on the free sample balls of yarn! xxxooo


What she said. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> They are really cute. Is the purple one Dopey, if so, that is me :sm02:


Not sure which is which apart from Doc. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


That's yummy! Is that a variegated thread around the eyes or have you done the sections in different shades? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My left eye is still 20/20 my right is another story, so he wanted to do bifocals I am still not keen on them so will just up my prescription and keep using the readers!


Did they offer you varifocals? I love mine and managed to get used to them pretty quickly! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know and this trip I let them know how my eyes reacted the past two times and so they only used one dialation drop so I was much better off!


Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that, that was a nasty reaction and good job you remembered to mention it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, foggy Wales. DH was up early again this morning so was I :sm25: Now sitting here bleary eyed waiting for the rest of me to wake up, only in zombie mode at the moment, will have to start keeping him awake during the day again. Straight knitting needles have their uses :sm16: . See you later when people in their right minds have got up. xxx


The mind boggles at what you could do with a long circular or a crochet hook!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


That's really lovely and, again, I envy you your patience!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very dull here and cold. We are going to DS's today. Yesterday I didnt win anything at the over 60's, but we had a great time. At the moment the heating is going but I'm not going to talk too loudly about it.


Don't let it hear you talking about it, it will get the hump and go off!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning, or afternoon, depends on where you are! I am now going to do some catchup, while I am waiting for one of my favourite shows "24 hours in Emergency", then I will do some more knitting on a hooded jumper for one of the twins; the second one will follow later!
> 
> So am now on catchup! xoxoxo


Where things for the twins are concerned, it's a shame you can't knit two at a time, like socks!!! :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow coming this afternoon and overnight.
> Knit Night was just the owner, DD and myself. Another lady that I have met in class came in a couple of minutes before she closed. DD and I were given a bunch of sample balls for yarn that she is not going to carry. I see a scrapy scarf in my future. I managed to knit about 2 inches of sleeve.


Well, that's better than frogging 2"!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Rapunzel ?
> Snow white?
> LOL ... I think there is perhaps no limit for you.


What about the 'Frozen' girls in one doll?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow such praise, I don't deserve it as yes I did just follow a pattern I can't just make patterns up unfortunately. I'm not sure when I started it but it did seem to go easier this time. Now to decide what to do with it. xxxx


If you have no-one special to give it to, it would be a fabulous charity raffle or auction item!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wanted to see that but I think I'm going to be running around too much this weekend. I have the last sweater class and I need to pick up food for the week so the other two don't starve while I'm away. If I'm lucky, I can get the winter tires on my car.


Yes, you must get that done for your own safety dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They don't pay for the hotel directly, but they do pay the equivalent in mileage and it's far enough away that the mileage pays for the hotel (?!) So I pay for the hotel on my visa and in a couple of weeks I get a cheque that will cover that amount.


Yay!!! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> If you pull that last pic up big , you can see that they cover most of that lawn. It was so pretty. Next time we will renege to take bird seed or at least a quarter for the food bin.


Yes, I can see that, great picture!! We have a lot of Canada geese in our local park but they tend to stand on the bank waiting for bread and poo everywhere!! Tends to make things a little slippery and you _really_ don't want to slip over into that!!! :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: :sm06: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear you kicked that cold to the curb. I would not go to the supermarket in the states today on a bet. The day before a holiday the store is very busy and people are crazy as they did not plan ahead and have 1,000 things to do to be ready on time for Thanksgiving.


Sounds ghastly and I too would avoid it at all cost!! Fortunately, no holiday here yet,we don't have much to be thankful for!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


Brilliant!! You do really good faces but I can't do them for toffee!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure which is which apart from Doc. xx :sm16:


....and Sleepy or Dozy or Beaky, Mick or Titch?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx

Ok, all caught up, I'll shut up now!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget the milk tarts and the wine. xxxx And any room for beaver tails. xxxx


Oh, what wonderful memories!!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


Wow I wish I could wrap my mind around doing toys!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Where did you go? Was it dr. Black?


No....well his office but I see Dr. Dankovich! I just love him! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I hope that works, I'm worried that I'm going to be sicky for tomorrow.
> 
> Which reminds me. .. binky , what time am I suppose to be there? And do you want some deviled eggs? I know you can't eat them , but everyone else might? Up to you. . Love you


Shawna would eat them all....you can bring them if you want! Right now I should be cooking but I am so stopped in my head and have a really bad headache hope it goes away soon I don't have time for this :sm13:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Have a good time with Ds , I've messed up and told mine he can have a puppy for his Christmas present. !!! I'm such a sucker for my babies !!!
> For goodness sake .. don't forget to tippy toe past it too lol.
> Bless your heart, I just love you to pieces !


you know what just happened your DH set you up! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay I gotta either get up or go back to sleep. .. not sure which one I want to do. Thinking a day in bed after yesterday's cold walk in the park by my parents house might be a good idea.
> 
> Although we did see lots of birds lol.


Your so lucky wish my DH would go for walks with me! Did you seriously just admit that it was cold?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Haha haha , that sounds about right!
> Binky and I are trying to save up and have a sisters weekend with our little sis. . And I'm pretty sure that her bag and mine will be mostly yarn, I can wear pj's the rest of the time lol !
> Knit away lady, can't wait to see what you make :sm02:


Sounds about right!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


Those are awesome!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Nitzi! Yes, it was a fun first Tunisian crochet project to do. What an introduction to Tunisian crochet! xxxooo


I have done lots of Tunisian but I don't know if I am brace enough to try that right now!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I filled up a whole page and my headache has eased some so I have got to get my butt in gear......

Enjoy the rest of your day wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have done lots of Tunisian but I don't know if I am brace enough to try that right now!


Since you are an experienced Tunisian crocheter, you could do it! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> The mind boggles at what you could do with a long circular or a crochet hook!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Oh don't tempt me, it wouldn't take much. xxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What about the 'Frozen' girls in one doll?!


Who????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Who????


Elsa and Ana from Frozen.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Okay 2 pumpkin pies are in the oven now I am going to make some peanut butter fudge.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Okay 2 pumpkin pies are in the oven now I am going to make some peanut butter fudge.


I've got my two pumpkin pies in the oven, too. Only things I need to bake. Taking two dozen rolls but they are store bought. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're celebrating today: turkey is in the oven; ham is ready for the electric roaster; cranberry relish is made; dressing is done and just have to do the mashed potatoes. Can't wait.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're celebrating today: turkey is in the oven; ham is ready for the electric roaster; cranberry relish is made; dressing is done and just have to do the mashed potatoes. Can't wait.


Yum!!! Enjoy your family time. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Elsa and Ana from Frozen.


Oh, sorry I'm not into the latest films, not having kids or grands. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're celebrating today: turkey is in the oven; ham is ready for the electric roaster; cranberry relish is made; dressing is done and just have to do the mashed potatoes. Can't wait.


Sounds yummy. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


Yup I'm in love ! I'm going to have to make these for sweet pea . Or try at least. . . Don't know if I can do so good. She loves all things princess though.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's yummy! Is that a variegated thread around the eyes or have you done the sections in different shades? xxx


Different shades . :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure which is which apart from Doc. xx :sm16:


Sleepy is light blue right? And grumpy is orange :sm02: so good ! Your awesome!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds ghastly and I too would avoid it at all cost!! Fortunately, no holiday here yet,we don't have much to be thankful for!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Yeeeea , uhm I gotta go get a few things. It's not as bad as what Friday is like though. I use to work retail on black friday and is a nightmare! ..I was a manager for photo and media and I had an assigned policeman who walked me through the store so crazy people wouldn't kill me for an ipod.
I hate black friday and I never ever shop on that day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, sorry I'm not into the latest films, not having kids or grands. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Is sweet peas favorite movie. Frozen . It's actually very cute movie. 
Ok I love cartoons too! !! Young at heart lol ! She also had Cinderella dress, Sophia dress Ariel dress and Elsa and Anna dress. 
We play dress up when she's here :sm02:
My toes got cold in my flip flops Lisa! 
:sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're celebrating today: turkey is in the oven; ham is ready for the electric roaster; cranberry relish is made; dressing is done and just have to do the mashed potatoes. Can't wait.


Happy thanksgiving !! Hope you have a wonderful day :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey my meeting started at 7.30 and was finished by 8.25. I don't think they knew what hit them. But luckily they all agreed with what has been done and I hope the week end should be good fun. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey my meeting started at 7.30 and was finished by 8.25. I don't think they knew what hit them. But luckily they all agreed with what has been done and I hope the week end should be good fun. xx


You showed them who was boss then? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Elsa and Ana from Frozen.


She's kidding, right?!!! :sm05:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> She's kidding, right?!!! :sm05:


Whose kidding what, I'm lost. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've got my two pumpkin pies in the oven, too. Only things I need to bake. Taking two dozen rolls but they are store bought. :sm02: xxxooo


I have all four done and peanut butter fudge made and the green bean casserole is in the fridge and now sweet potatoes are baking, just have to put the turkeys on in the morning and load up the crock pots! For some reason typing all that in made me suddenly really excited for tomorrow :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey my meeting started at 7.30 and was finished by 8.25. I don't think they knew what hit them. But luckily they all agreed with what has been done and I hope the week end should be good fun. xx


Well done!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have all four done and peanut butter fudge made and the green bean casserole is in the fridge and now sweet potatoes are baking, just have to put the turkeys on in the morning and load up the crock pots! For some reason typing all that in made me suddenly really excited for tomorrow :sm02:


You've been busy!!!! Nice going. :sm24: We'll be heading down to my sister's tomorrow mid-morning. Supposed to eat around 1:00, so will probably be back home by 4 or 5. Will be good to see the family again. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You've been busy!!!! Nice going. :sm24: We'll be heading down to my sister's tomorrow mid-morning. Supposed to eat around 1:00, so will probably be back home by 4 or 5. Will be good to see the family again. :sm02: xxxooo


I hope you have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I apparently got the green bean casserole all over my iPad I need to clean the screen now!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She's kidding, right?!!! :sm05:


I guess not :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


She's beautiful .


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You showed them who was boss then? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Oh yes, but in the nicest possible way????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have all four done and peanut butter fudge made and the green bean casserole is in the fridge and now sweet potatoes are baking, just have to put the turkeys on in the morning and load up the crock pots! For some reason typing all that in made me suddenly really excited for tomorrow :sm02:


Can you please let us have photo of your Thanksgiving meal, it sounds great xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my lovely American friends xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you have a great Thanksgiving!


And I hope the same for you and your family. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my lovely American friends xxxxxx


Thank you!!! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving to everyone. 
I know that one of the many things I am thankful for is all of you. 
My life has been so blessed to have all of you in it! 
To each and every one of you I say :
Thank you for all your kindness. For all of your thoughts and prayers and hugs when times were tough. 
For picking me up emotionally , literally everyday since we met. 
My life is so much better for knowing you. And for that I am truly thankful.

I love you all


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have all four done and peanut butter fudge made and the green bean casserole is in the fridge and now sweet potatoes are baking, just have to put the turkeys on in the morning and load up the crock pots! For some reason typing all that in made me suddenly really excited for tomorrow :sm02:


I changed my mind, I'm going to get up early and make the heart attack mac n cheese and deviled eggs. 
This way they will be fresh and I won't have to take up room in your oven lol. 
We will be there early enough so I can help you get everything set up. And get some photos for our kp family. 
None of my kids get to come, they are all working tomorrow. They all of them wanted you to know how sorry they are that they can't be there. And that they love you all. :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She's kidding, right?!!! :sm05:


She needs to rent a movie I think. ... 
Surely she has seen Tangled right? :sm02: :sm02: :sm06: :sm06: :sm07:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy thanksgiving to everyone.
> I know that one of the many things I am thankful for is all of you.
> My life has been so blessed to have all of you in it!
> To each and every one of you I say :
> ...


You brought a tear to my eye, I wish I had gotten some of your writing gene apparently they were saving it all for you!

Seriously though she said it better you truly are a blessing and I am thankful she talked me into joining and I haven't looked back since she did I love you all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I changed my mind, I'm going to get up early and make the heart attack mac n cheese and deviled eggs.
> This way they will be fresh and I won't have to take up room in your oven lol.
> We will be there early enough so I can help you get everything set up. And get some photos for our kp family.
> None of my kids get to come, they are all working tomorrow. They all of them wanted you to know how sorry they are that they can't be there. And that they love you all. :sm02:


I know I love them all too!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> She needs to rent a movie I think. ...
> Surely she has seen Tangled right? :sm02: :sm02: :sm06: :sm06: :sm07:


Nope. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating from a dull but dry Wales. Got a nasty feeling logs might be on the agenda today. Just been out in the garage and the floor is filling up with unsplit logs. I'm thinking of running away. At least dinner is easy today, I've defrosted a couple of fish pies I made so only have to chuck them in the microwave. Enjoy your day. See you later. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my lovely American friends xxxxxx


Thank you; we celebrated yesterday and it was great. So much to be thankful for.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You brought a tear to my eye, I wish I had gotten some of your writing gene apparently they were saving it all for you!
> 
> Seriously though she said it better you truly are a blessing and I am thankful she talked me into joining and I haven't looked back since she did I love you all!


And I'm so glad I got to meet you both in person! So blessed to have you and this group in my life. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Whose kidding what, I'm lost. xx


You, not knowing the girls from the Disney film Frozen??!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wishing a very happy Thanksgiving Day to all of my dear friends out there that celebrate!! xxxxx

Nitzi & Trish, sorry I missed your Thanksgiving, it always kinda creeps up on me!! xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have all four done and peanut butter fudge made and the green bean casserole is in the fridge and now sweet potatoes are baking, just have to put the turkeys on in the morning and load up the crock pots! For some reason typing all that in made me suddenly really excited for tomorrow :sm02:


I've seen you mention Green Bean Casserole before but have never seen a recipe. Just looked it up and it looks very tasty!! Do you only have it at Thanksgiving? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You've been busy!!!! Nice going. :sm24: We'll be heading down to my sister's tomorrow mid-morning. Supposed to eat around 1:00, so will probably be back home by 4 or 5. Will be good to see the family again. :sm02: xxxooo


Have a safe journey and a lovely day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy thanksgiving to everyone.
> I know that one of the many things I am thankful for is all of you.
> My life has been so blessed to have all of you in it!
> To each and every one of you I say :
> ...


Aw honey, you have such a way with words, that is beautiful! Rest assured, you do the same for all of us, that's why we missed you so much when you weren't here!! You are a beautiful person and I hope you get lots more to be thankful for in the coming year!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> She needs to rent a movie I think. ...
> Surely she has seen Tangled right? :sm02: :sm02: :sm06: :sm06: :sm07:


Who knows, I think they may still be getting films from 1979 where she lives!!! Love ya Barny!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You brought a tear to my eye, I wish I had gotten some of your writing gene apparently they were saving it all for you!
> 
> Seriously though she said it better you truly are a blessing and I am thankful she talked me into joining and I haven't looked back since she did I love you all!


Thankful for you two too, best friends!! Love ya, have a wonderful day but don't work too hard!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating from a dull but dry Wales. Got a nasty feeling logs might be on the agenda today. Just been out in the garage and the floor is filling up with unsplit logs. I'm thinking of running away. At least dinner is easy today, I've defrosted a couple of fish pies I made so only have to chuck them in the microwave. Enjoy your day. See you later. xxx


We will be with you in spirit, cheering you on! Just don't try and do it all and get hurt, pace yourself!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And I'm so glad I got to meet you both in person! So blessed to have you and this group in my life. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


Glad you are here with us too and having been lucky enough to have met with so many of you, I feel like we are talking face to face on here. Don't any of you go wandering off now, I'd be lost without you!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I had a terrible nights sleep!!! I was still wide awake at 3am. Never mind. 

Happy thanksgiving day to all my friends over the pond. Have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


Your work is so neat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


I think you are brilliant. /youve got a lot of patience.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


Aaaaaaaah. She's so sweet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow I wish I could wrap my mind around doing toys!


It's not the knitting, but the putting them together. I have far too many now as the kids have stopped 'stealing' them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy thanksgiving to everyone.
> I know that one of the many things I am thankful for is all of you.
> My life has been so blessed to have all of you in it!
> To each and every one of you I say :
> ...


You are one lovely lady and I wish I could give you a ginormous hug for real.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating from a dull but dry Wales. Got a nasty feeling logs might be on the agenda today. Just been out in the garage and the floor is filling up with unsplit logs. I'm thinking of running away. At least dinner is easy today, I've defrosted a couple of fish pies I made so only have to chuck them in the microwave. Enjoy your day. See you later. xxx


you seem to spend your life splitting logs. I'd rather you than me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You, not knowing the girls from the Disney film Frozen??!! xxx


Well she doesn't. Just let it go!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are here with us too and having been lucky enough to have met with so many of you, I feel like we are talking face to face on here. Don't any of you go wandering off now, I'd be lost without you!! xxx


Don't do that! I just wondered what life would be like without you all on here. It looked bleak.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well she doesn't. Just let it go!!!!!


I can hear you bursting into song from here. xxxx Morning xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You, not knowing the girls from the Disney film Frozen??!! xxx


OK pumpkin girl but with no contact with littles and I don't even know where our nearest cinema is I'm completely ignorant about these things. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained and rained all night. I didn't get much sleep as it was hitting my window and making noises. Looking out the window there are patches of snow and it is still raining. The highway will be a bit slippery as the plow contracts don't start until Dec 1, but the road will be fine once I get down Newcastle hill.
I got more of the sleeve done, but it is not going to be finished for Saturday. I still need to pin out and iron the pieces that I do have finished.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning (just) from a dry, grey and windy Surrey. Only just about up, a bit of a rough night, but now raring to go. Lots to do today. Not sure what but I am sure there's lots of it.

Again have a wonderful Thanksgiving to all my lovely friends. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Who knows, I think they may still be getting films from 1979 where she lives!!! Love ya Barny!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Ha ha, are they in colour these days and do they talk or are they just shown to music still? xxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK pumpkin girl but with no contact with littles and I don't even know where our nearest cinema is I'm completely ignorant about these things. xxxx


I'm the same as you as I've no little ones so no idea about the latest in children's films etc.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained and rained all night. I didn't get much sleep as it was hitting my window and making noises. Looking out the window there are patches of snow and it is still raining. The highway will be a bit slippery as the plow contracts don't start until Dec 1, but the road will be fine once I get down Newcastle hill.
> I got more of the sleeve done, but it is not going to be finished for Saturday. I still need to pin out and iron the pieces that I do have finished.


Do take it easy when you drive to work. Sending you safe travel vibes and lots and lots of love. xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK pumpkin girl but with no contact with littles and I don't even know where our nearest cinema is I'm completely ignorant about these things. xxxx


It's been on TV so many times over here that the songs are getting annoying. 
I havent' been to the cinema for a long time either. The last time I took mum to see the new Star Wars film and the whole time she kept asking "What did he say?". I'll be seeing that one again.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We will be with you in spirit, cheering you on! Just don't try and do it all and get hurt, pace yourself!! xxx


Well I have done a couple of hours and have come in to thaw out my fingers and toes, my that wind is cold today. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon it's too warm and snuggly in front of the fire. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Don't do that! I just wondered what life would be like without you all on here. It looked bleak.


And lonely. <<Group Hug>>


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I think you are brilliant. /youve got a lot of patience.


Patience maybe, brilliant - a lot of people might question that. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> you seem to spend your life splitting logs. I'd rather you than me!


Yes I feel like that too. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I had a terrible nights sleep!!! I was still wide awake at 3am. Never mind.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving day to all my friends over the pond. Have a great day.


You snooze in your chair and I'll snooze at my desk at work. 
(I've done it before and no one noticed.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing a very happy Thanksgiving Day to all of my dear friends out there that celebrate!! xxxxx
> 
> Nitzi & Trish, sorry I missed your Thanksgiving, it always kinda creeps up on me!! xxx


We had a very small quiet Thanksgiving up here in October, with lots of squash and smoked turkey. (It was still warm enough to smoke the turkey outside)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who are celebrating from a dull but dry Wales. Got a nasty feeling logs might be on the agenda today. Just been out in the garage and the floor is filling up with unsplit logs. I'm thinking of running away. At least dinner is easy today, I've defrosted a couple of fish pies I made so only have to chuck them in the microwave. Enjoy your day. See you later. xxx


It would probably annoy you, but would it be better to just split the logs as you need them. Do you need the garage floor cleared?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do take it easy when you drive to work. Sending you safe travel vibes and lots and lots of love. xxxxx


I feel that, thanks. Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My fingers have a bad case of typolitus. I've had to type everything at least twice. Today at work should be interesting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw honey, you have such a way with words, that is beautiful! Rest assured, you do the same for all of us, that's why we missed you so much when you weren't here!! You are a beautiful person and I hope you get lots more to be thankful for in the coming year!! xxxxxx


Agree, agree, agree. 
Wishing you and Lisa and your families a better year,.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Can you please let us have photo of your Thanksgiving meal, it sounds great xxx


Binky does have interesting Thanksgiving meals. Mine was positively bland in comparison.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok I am going into my office aka kitchen table, as I have a load of emails to write. Then I might just get some crochet time.

Barny, take it easy now and everyone have a great day. Nitzi if you have typolitis you should stay home and knit. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yeeeea , uhm I gotta go get a few things. It's not as bad as what Friday is like though. I use to work retail on black friday and is a nightmare! ..I was a manager for photo and media and I had an assigned policeman who walked me through the store so crazy people wouldn't kill me for an ipod.
> I hate black friday and I never ever shop on that day.


Canadian Black Friday sales =, meh!
Canadian Boxing Day sales = orderly line ups in front of the locked doors, in the freezing cold, with everyone passing around Timmy coffees. :sm11:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I had a terrible nights sleep!!! I was still wide awake at 3am. Never mind.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving day to all my friends over the pond. Have a great day.


Sounds like one of my 'caffeine night', did you have coffee or chocolate before you went to sleep? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well she doesn't. Just let it go!!!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok I am going into my office aka kitchen table, as I have a load of emails to write. Then I might just get some crochet time.
> 
> Barny, take it easy now and everyone have a great day. Nitzi if you have typolitis you should stay home and knit. xxx


I agree, but,,,,
I don't thing I could knjt at the moment eitherw.
Oh I give up,. whatever. arggg. I'm voging to workl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can hear you bursting into song from here. xxxx Morning xxx


Liv told me I'm not allowed to sing in public! That maybe only when she is within earshot though!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Everyoen have a great day,.
Happy Thanksgiving to my American buddies,. Have a wonderful turkey day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> It would probably annoy you, but would it be better to just split the logs as you need them. Do you need the garage floor cleared?


Nice idea but they need to be split and stacked and left to dry until next winter possibly if we don't run out this winter. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK pumpkin girl but with no contact with littles and I don't even know where our nearest cinema is I'm completely ignorant about these things. xxxx


I did see it, didn't think much of it so you didn't miss much but for months and months, you couldn't move round here for 'Frozen' everything and with Christmas coming, it'll be all over everything again, I expect, wrapping paper, tree decs, Christmas cards, girlie toys, urgh!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained and rained all night. I didn't get much sleep as it was hitting my window and making noises. Looking out the window there are patches of snow and it is still raining. The highway will be a bit slippery as the plow contracts don't start until Dec 1, but the road will be fine once I get down Newcastle hill.
> I got more of the sleeve done, but it is not going to be finished for Saturday. I still need to pin out and iron the pieces that I do have finished.


Let's be careful out there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a dry, grey and windy Surrey. Only just about up, a bit of a rough night, but now raring to go. Lots to do today. Not sure what but I am sure there's lots of it.
> 
> Again have a wonderful Thanksgiving to all my lovely friends. xxx


Hya! I've been swimming, done some touch up painting in the loo, sorted out Jake's Christmas present, cleaned the kitchen and am now going to do some sewing!! Maybe have a little Knanna knap this afternoon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, are they in colour these days and do they talk or are they just shown to music still? xxx :sm23: :sm23:


If you haven't been for a while, I daren't tell you how much it is these days, no more 1/9d seats!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's been on TV so many times over here that the songs are getting annoying.
> I havent' been to the cinema for a long time either. The last time I took mum to see the new Star Wars film and the whole time she kept asking "What did he say?". I'll be seeing that one again.


I know what she means, DH sits there frowning a lot of the time because they don't speak clearly. I believe you can borrow head sets over here if you can't hear but of course, DH wouldn't, too stubborn!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have done a couple of hours and have come in to thaw out my fingers and toes, my that wind is cold today. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon it's too warm and snuggly in front of the fire. xxx


If you've done a couple of hours, you have my permission to stop, that is quite enough for one day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Canadian Black Friday sales =, meh!
> Canadian Boxing Day sales = orderly line ups in front of the locked doors, in the freezing cold, with everyone passing around Timmy coffees. :sm11:


....and Tim Bits?!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a-going a-sewing now, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I apologize. Until I read Purple's post it did not click that "Let it Go" is the main song in the film. Until then I thought you were a bit tart. I should have known better.


SaxonLady said:


> Well she doesn't. Just let it go!!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are making good progress. You don't really iron the pieces, do you?


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained and rained all night. I didn't get much sleep as it was hitting my window and making noises. Looking out the window there are patches of snow and it is still raining. The highway will be a bit slippery as the plow contracts don't start until Dec 1, but the road will be fine once I get down Newcastle hill.
> I got more of the sleeve done, but it is not going to be finished for Saturday. I still need to pin out and iron the pieces that I do have finished.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And I'm so glad I got to meet you both in person! So blessed to have you and this group in my life. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


I am too we need to definitely do it again!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hya! I've been swimming, done some touch up painting in the loo, sorted out Jake's Christmas present, cleaned the kitchen and am now going to do some sewing!! Maybe have a little Knanna knap this afternoon!! xxx


Wow you have been busy. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> If you haven't been for a while, I daren't tell you how much it is these days, no more 1/9d seats!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


What happened to 6d? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've seen you mention Green Bean Casserole before but have never seen a recipe. Just looked it up and it looks very tasty!! Do you only have it at Thanksgiving? xxx


Most of the time unless I really get a craving for it but I try to keep it for this time of year because it isn't exactly low calorie, but it is very good and even better if you prep it the day before and set it in the fridge then cook it....yummmy!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> If you've done a couple of hours, you have my permission to stop, that is quite enough for one day!! xxx


Aw thanks, but I don't think it will cut much ice with DH. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I apologize. Until I read Purple's post it did not click that "Let it Go" is the main song in the film. Until then I thought you were a bit tart. I should have known better.


I didn't get it either but just let it pass, I thought someone might enlighten me sometime. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's not the knitting, but the putting them together. I have far too many now as the kids have stopped 'stealing' them.


Yeah the sewing is what I can wrap my mind around...you know since I don't like to sew and all :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Consider yourself enlightened. ;^)


Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't get it either but just let it pass, I thought someone might enlighten me sometime. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Yeah the sewing is what I can wrap my mind around...you know since I don't like to sew and all :sm16: :sm06:


I don't like sewing either, but it is a means to the end so grit my teeth and get it done. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well she doesn't. Just let it go!!!!!


Oooo you went there.....I was thinking so don't blame you! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Consider yourself enlightened. ;^)


I'm all lit up. xx :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm the same as you as I've no little ones so no idea about the latest in children's films etc.


See I would know even without little ones because they are my favorite type of movie!! Yes I am a kid and heart!! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Binky does have interesting Thanksgiving meals. Mine was positively bland in comparison.


I don't know about that...just regular food but more of it with a turkey and a few sides we only have for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And I'm so glad I got to meet you both in person! So blessed to have you and this group in my life. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


I feel exactly the same and a huge Happy Thanksgiving to all from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I apologize. Until I read Purple's post it did not click that "Let it Go" is the main song in the film. Until then I thought you were a bit tart. I should have known better.


Our Saxy, a bit tart? No comment!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a safe journey and a lovely day!! xxx


Thank you. The journey will be an adventure as it's supposed to be (and is at the moment) pouring down rain and we're also supposed to have windy weather. Will be saying my prayers as we're out on the highway today. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow you have been busy. xxx


Since then, I have made some soup, done some of my sewing and planted about 50 crocuses!! I know, I am a bit late, forgot I had them!!! I am making the most of feeling energetic, it doesn't happen often!! I'll be over with my log splitter in a minute!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What happened to 6d? xx


Nah, don't remember those, too young!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm all lit up. xx :sm11: :sm11:


You won't need a tree this Christmas then, just stand there with your arms out and a fairy on your head!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are here with us too and having been lucky enough to have met with so many of you, I feel like we are talking face to face on here. Don't any of you go wandering off now, I'd be lost without you!! xxx


Me, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Since then, I have made some soup, done some of my sewing and planted about 50 crocuses!! I know, I am a bit late, forgot I had them!!! I am making the most of feeling energetic, it doesn't happen often!! I'll be over with my log splitter in a minute!! xxx


Busy day and well done. You've tired me out and it's only 6:10 a.m. here. Maybe I'll go back to bed and rest up from all your labors! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I agree, but,,,,
> I don't thing I could knjt at the moment eitherw.
> Oh I give up,. whatever. arggg. I'm voging to workl.


djdhvbrneocjdn dsldkl dfkfgkfdd dskldkf fmfdjrui !!!!! Don't you agree xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv told me I'm not allowed to sing in public! That maybe only when she is within earshot though!! xxx


Since when do we do what our grandchildren tell us to do. I have told mine that Knanna's job is to embarras her grandchildren as much and as often as possible. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I did see it, didn't think much of it so you didn't miss much but for months and months, you couldn't move round here for 'Frozen' everything and with Christmas coming, it'll be all over everything again, I expect, wrapping paper, tree decs, Christmas cards, girlie toys, urgh!! xxx


According to LM Frozen is so last year!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hya! I've been swimming, done some touch up painting in the loo, sorted out Jake's Christmas present, cleaned the kitchen and am now going to do some sewing!! Maybe have a little Knanna knap this afternoon!! xxx


You've made me tired just reading what you have done. It has taken me about 2 hours to compose an email, but it is done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> djdhvbrneocjdn dsldkl dfkfgkfdd dskldkf fmfdjrui !!!!! Don't you agree xxxxxx


Completely understood! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> djdhvbrneocjdn dsldkl dfkfgkfdd dskldkf fmfdjrui !!!!! Don't you agree xxxxxx


Go and wash your mouth out with Carbolic Soap!!! :sm12: :sm14: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nah, don't remember those, too young!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Really!!!!!!!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Go and wash your mouth out with Carbolic Soap!!! :sm12: :sm14: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


swkdmc ddeee dmfn drjr f ddjrht xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Since when do we do what our grandchildren tell us to do. I have told mine that Knanna's job is to embarras her grandchildren as much and as often as possible. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


I'm still doing that to my DD, haven't got around to the gks yet!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> According to LM Frozen is so last year!


Yeh, Liv can't stand it now!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. The journey will be an adventure as it's supposed to be (and is at the moment) pouring down rain and we're also supposed to have windy weather. Will be saying my prayers as we're out on the highway today. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Safe travels xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My great grand agrees. It is Trolls for her right now.


PurpleFi said:


> According to LM Frozen is so last year!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm still doing that to my DD, haven't got around to the gks yet!! xxx


Start straight away they are just the right age. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> swkdmc ddeee dmfn drjr f ddjrht xxxxxxxx


...and the same to you, Missy!!! (Didn't know you were fluent in Icelandic!!)xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!! xxxooo


You're welcome xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx()()()()()()()()()()()()(xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You're welcome xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx()()()()()()()()()()()()(xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can hear you bursting into song from here. xxxx Morning xxx


Afternoon xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to Poundland and bought 6 balls of different coloured yarn at a $ each. It will do for dolls clothes. I'm going to try and finish my scarf this weekend.

Lynn has been on the phone to see if we want to go out for a bacon and egg bun tomorrow. I said yes....!!!

I think I'm needing a little "ME" time. Just saying!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They are really cute. Is the purple one Dopey, if so, that is me :sm02:


We'll be like the 7 dwarfs in Blackpool. :sm11:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I apologize. Until I read Purple's post it did not click that "Let it Go" is the main song in the film. Until then I thought you were a bit tart. I should have known better.


Who are you calling a tart? (that's a joke too)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't get it either but just let it pass, I thought someone might enlighten me sometime. xx


I hate to say it but it's a catchy tune for kids, and they sing it over and over until you're sick of it. I knew someone would pick up on my comment.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like sewing either, but it is a means to the end so grit my teeth and get it done. xx


I don't mind as I like to watch them come 'alive'.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Our Saxy, a bit tart? No comment!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


You just wait till Saturday!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We'll be like the 7 dwarfs in Blackpool. :sm11:


Me? A dwarf?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey girls...We bought some mulled wine for DH from M & S today. Hes just given me a sip and its beautiful...I dont drink wine...I tell you something its on 3.30pm and I'm quite tiddled. My tum is so warm, and I feel light headed. Its lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hey girls...We bought some mulled wine for DH from M & S today. Hes just given me a sip and its beautiful...I dont drink wine...I tell you something its on 3.30pm and I'm quite tiddled. My tum is so warm, and I feel light headed. Its lovely.


Who did you buy it for?????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hey girls...We bought some mulled wine for DH from M & S today. Hes just given me a sip and its beautiful...I dont drink wine...I tell you something its on 3.30pm and I'm quite tiddled. My tum is so warm, and I feel light headed. Its lovely.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy thanksgiving to everyone.
> I know that one of the many things I am thankful for is all of you.
> My life has been so blessed to have all of you in it!
> To each and every one of you I say :
> ...


Right back at you girl....I bless the day we all met.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Patience maybe, brilliant - a lot of people might question that. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


well, I dont.... :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like one of my 'caffeine night', did you have coffee or chocolate before you went to sleep? xxxx


No, Just sometimes my mind starts wandering and it wont blank off. Its not a thing that happens to me much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We'll be like the 7 dwarfs in Blackpool. :sm11:


Which one are you? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which one are you? Xxxx


?Flo...Im easy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to Poundland and bought 6 balls of different coloured yarn at a $ each. It will do for dolls clothes. I'm going to try and finish my scarf this weekend.
> 
> Lynn has been on the phone to see if we want to go out for a bacon and egg bun tomorrow. I said yes....!!!
> 
> I think I'm needing a little "ME" time. Just saying!


Ooh, I could just go for a bacon and egg bun!! Shame we've got spag bol for dinner!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We'll be like the 7 dwarfs in Blackpool. :sm11:


Except for Janet, nothing dwarfish about our Saxy!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hate to say it but it's a catchy tune for kids, and they sing it over and over until you're sick of it. I knew someone would pick up on my comment.


Well, it was very witty!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You just wait till Saturday!!!


Trembling!!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hey girls...We bought some mulled wine for DH from M & S today. Hes just given me a sip and its beautiful...I dont drink wine...I tell you something its on 3.30pm and I'm quite tiddled. My tum is so warm, and I feel light headed. Its lovely.


I don't like red wine but I love mulled wine, a bit like a hot toddy!! Enjoy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No, Just sometimes my mind starts wandering and it wont blank off. Its not a thing that happens to me much.


I know what you mean, it's like a film in your head going round and round. If I haven't had caffeine, I usually try some deep breathing, it calms and relaxes you! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which one are you? Xxxx


I'm Bashful! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm Bashful! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xx


wash your mouth out....Who are you kidding? :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm Bashful! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xx


Who, you ?! NEVER xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wash your mouth out....Who are you kidding? :sm16:


Ok, it has to be Dopey then!! xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm Bashful! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xx


Oh, ok! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Since then, I have made some soup, done some of my sewing and planted about 50 crocuses!! I know, I am a bit late, forgot I had them!!! I am making the most of feeling energetic, it doesn't happen often!! I'll be over with my log splitter in a minute!! xxx


I'll rig up some lights so you get to it in the dark, I didn't move from my chair this afternoon. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nah, don't remember those, too young!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


?????????????????????????? xxx You're older than me. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You won't need a tree this Christmas then, just stand there with your arms out and a fairy on your head!!! xxx


Don't think we've got any of those around here. Oops sorry. xxx :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> swkdmc ddeee dmfn drjr f ddjrht xxxxxxxx


Language please. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wash your mouth out....Who are you kidding? :sm16:


 She is the farthest thing from bashful isn't she! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You been at the wine? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> We'll be like the 7 dwarfs in Blackpool. :sm11:


I'll be Bashful. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hey girls...We bought some mulled wine for DH from M & S today. Hes just given me a sip and its beautiful...I dont drink wine...I tell you something its on 3.30pm and I'm quite tiddled. My tum is so warm, and I feel light headed. Its lovely.


Oh no not another wino. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> well, I dont.... :sm24:


Thank you. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm Bashful! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xx


Damn I bagged that one before I read yours. Perhaps we can be the Bashful twins. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll rig up some lights so you get to it in the dark, I didn't move from my chair this afternoon. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I'm glad to hear it, quite right too!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> ?????????????????????????? xxx You're older than me. :sm15: :sm15:


Yeh, alright!! OK, blame it on my bad memory then!! 6d, really????????????????????????????????????? No, don't remeber that maybe it was a hut in the Welsh mountains somewhere, you'd only pay 6d for that even now!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, it has to be Dopey then!! xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


No I said it first I'm Dopey xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think we've got any of those around here. Oops sorry. xxx :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


You must have _one_ in the village? :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She is the farthest thing from bashful isn't she! :sm09: :sm09:


Moi?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You been at the wine? xxx


Looks like she might have had a few Aussie beers!! (xxxx?) xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You been at the wine? xxx


Yes! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll be Bashful. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


Yeh, right!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I rember farthings and florins, that cos I'm older than June and professional bills were in guineas xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Looks like she might have had a few Aussie beers!! (xxxx?) xxx


Nope, can't take beer, only wine x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Damn I bagged that one before I read yours. Perhaps we can be the Bashful twins. xxx


I don't think anyone is going to buy that one love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No I said it first I'm Dopey xxxxxx


You're Sneezy, surely?!! Then I have to be Happy or Grumpy, you choose!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I rember farthings and florins, that cos I'm older than June and professional bills were in guineas xxxxxx


Thanks dear but sadly, I also remember farthings and florins and half crowns AND guineas!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nope, can't take beer, only wine x


Well there were a lot of 4Xs in that post, maybe Mr P is drinking them!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're Sneezy, surely?!! Then I have to be Happy or Grumpy, you choose!!! xxx


I'm definitely Dopey and you must be Happy. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm definitely Dopey and you must be Happy. Xxx


I can be Grumpy if you like! Off to watch TV and knit now, see you tomorrow, look after that voice!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yeh, alright!! OK, blame it on my bad memory then!! 6d, really????????????????????????????????????? No, don't remeber that maybe it was a hut in the Welsh mountains somewhere, you'd only pay 6d for that even now!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Actually it was the local flea pit in Cardiff. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You must have _one_ in the village? :sm23: xxx


Ha ha, haven't come across him yet. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Looks like she might have had a few Aussie beers!! (xxxx?) xxx


Oh we are full of today aren't we. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I don't think anyone is going to buy that one love!! xxx


But they don't know me, I'm very shy really. xxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear but sadly, I also remember farthings and florins and half crowns AND guineas!!! xxxxxx


And me, don't forget threepenny pieces. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can be Grumpy if you like! Off to watch TV and knit now, see you tomorrow, look after that voice!! xxxxx


Have fun. Mr P thinks I should stop talking, good job it's s not singing tonight! Have a good evening. I've started to crochet a silk scarf xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, don't forget threepenny pieces. xx


I used to have a huge jar of those. Xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've seen you mention Green Bean Casserole before but have never seen a recipe. Just looked it up and it looks very tasty!! Do you only have it at Thanksgiving? xxx


Too much to actually eat. ..and just a spoon of each.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Lisa's grand buffet


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I used to have a huge jar of those. Xx


That was half my pocket money. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Lisa's grand buffet


Wish I was nearer. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lisa's grand buffet


Green bean casserole


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all, I've missed you all, but been feeling a bit down. Much better tonight after my choir, it was good fun tonight. I had to laugh when I read through most of the posts from the past few days. My DD & I are making dwarfs' hats for next week. We are having a hat completion at choir & after quite a booze night out a while back we decided to go as the 7 dwarfs & our leader is going to be Snow White, we haven't told him yet. My DD says I should be Sleepy after the week I have had. All I know is I have a lilac hat, with bells on & Christmas decorations. I will catch up properly tomorrow. Hope all of you in the USA have had a good Thanksgiving, all the food looked yummy. Night night xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the Thanksgiving wishes. I had a great day at my sons home. My grandsons sat next to me and I got to catch up on what is happening in their lives. Oldest is being deployed in March. He will finish college in December. Youngest is going to basic this summer between his junior and senior year. Wonderful young men that any grandmother would be proud of. 
I enjoyed reading the fun time you had today. Now this sleepy giant is off to dreamland. A lot of sugar and a bit of southern comfort makes a giant sleepy.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> You snooze in your chair and I'll snooze at my desk at work.
> (I've done it before and no one noticed.)


You must sleep with your eyes open Mav... :sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Everyoen have a great day,.
> Happy Thanksgiving to my American buddies,. Have a wonderful turkey day.


Ditto from me..


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice idea but they need to be split and stacked and left to dry until next winter possibly if we don't run out this winter. xxx


Your wood is still green then?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Go and wash your mouth out with Carbolic Soap!!! :sm12: :sm14: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Had mine washed out when I was little by my grandmother, can't imagine what I said? But you only want it done once, trust me! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

To the Connections friendship convenor, thank you for the lovely Thanksgiving card, it made my day!x0x0x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lisa's grand buffet


It all looks delicious! Back home safe and sound. Pouring rain and really heavy traffic going down and back home. We spent more time on the road than visiting. Oh well, it was great to see everyone and the food was great, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have had a wonderful day with my family good food and great company now I must sleep!

Love and hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had a wonderful day with my family good food and great company now I must sleep!
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> Binky


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

The food was great, the company even better, and I only ate one piece of chocolate cake but oh girls! This cake was amazing ! Super most and rich. ..chocolate with chocolate icing. .. mmmmmmmm...mmmmm...mmmmmmmm !!!!! ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

And I got to bring home a whole tub of mommas salad yum ! 
It's kind of like summer salad. ..dad says it is a Syrian salad. Idk and idc .. I just love it !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love you all, I hope everyone's day no matter where you are .. I hope it was amazing and filled with love. 

XOXOXOXO


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> The food was great, the company even better, and I only ate one piece of chocolate cake but oh girls! This cake was amazing ! Super most and rich. ..chocolate with chocolate icing. .. mmmmmmmm...mmmmm...mmmmmmmm !!!!! ????


Your mac and cheese was sooo good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Green bean casserole


I forgot to put the marshmallows on the sweet potatoes....oh well they were still good and some of them were home grown...will have to post a picture of moms salad tomorrow found one


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

As you can tell that whole sleep thing hasn't happened yet Michael fell asleep at 7:45 woke up at 10:00 just as I was falling asleep...guess I'm up for awhile.....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We think he is completely bonkers. He nearly caught another pigeon this morning xx


I'm very glad you said 'nearly'. Don't you feed him enough? . Anyway I love a cat with skills.id like to borrow him to visit a couple of chipmunks that may have ruined my car.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

We had Thanksgiving today. Happy holiday to you who celebrate it. Tv showed nice parades in new york and chicago. The stores have sales but the lines are abominable. Son got a computer for his Christmas gift and we were looking for a new iPad for me but the lines were too long for me. Hope to catch a sale another time. I'm still soar from the fall. The gent took boxes for me and I just sat but that tired me out. I noticed a space in my book shelf and I think a ring missing from the jewelry box the assistant brought out but I can't prove the guy took them, and I don't want to lose the owner of the business as he does a good job tho costly. All ages of people in various garb are doing the twist in the street after the Chicago parade on tv. That's nice. Holidays are not like when mom and hub were here. We are making do. I got phone calls from friends and two ecards ...so cute and so we got through.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Polly, just after you said you were trying not to be the next accident!! Maybe get a loud whistle you can blow to wake your son up if it happens again (hope it doesn't happen again!!) Also hope you aren't too sore this morning dear!! xxxx


A whistle is a good idea but he sleeps so soundly I don't think he would hear it. I banged the banister and wall loud enough to wake the dead but he didn't wake up. I'm getting land line phones so he an have one upstairs. It would ring loud and not say 'not available' like cell phone does. I also thought I should have crawled to the sofa and might have gotten up using the couch. Still hurting but so glad nothing broke. My neighbor has a metal plate in her hand and my friend has a replaced hip from her fall, pain for months now. I couldn't shop today but probably saved money thank you and others for kind thoughts sent to me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lol , ...I shared it with everyone of course. ... did you get left out? I'm so sorry .
> It was hollow though so not as much as it looked :sm12:


Don't you feel it's wrong the way packaging looks like more but gives less. I'm finding smaller packages with same price as bigger ones. Popcorn holiday tins are smaller..cracker boxes too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Don't you feel it's wrong the way packaging looks like more but gives less. I'm finding smaller packages with same price as bigger ones. Popcorn holiday tins are smaller..cracker boxes too.


Yea , potato chips are the worst. 
Here you pay $5.00 for half a bag of doritos. 
We use them to make taco salad , instead of taco shells you just crumble doritos in the bottom and load the top with the taco stuff. 
Sorry your hurting so bad. ..
And I'm also sorry to say this but I wouldn't give a rats donkey about losing someone's business if they are stealing from you !!! 
That's just unacceptable to me. 
Sorry, I'm not trying to be rude but bless your good soul for being the way you are because if I thought he stole a ring I wouldn't hesitate to turn him upside down and shake his pockets out ! Then let Susan lamp him !
Love you girl, be careful okay. ..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Today was great but im getting sweat pea in the morning and it's already 3:51am ...
Can't keep eyes open any longer. ..but I found the bowl from the story and thought Y'all might like a pic of it. ..and of granny at her house, although in this pic my aunt had dyed her hair black lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

And the swing was new too lol


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Your wood is still green then?


Most of it has been down for a while but still needs some drying out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a not too bad Wales, the sun nearly came out first thing but it has now clouded over. I'm getting all my logging aches and pains back but we are shopping today so might get away with not doing any. Have a lovely day one and all. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, don't forget threepenny pieces. xx


Oh yes, they were such a chubby, friendly little coin and just right to give little girls to take to the sweet shop!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Too much to actually eat. ..and just a spoon of each.


Whoa!! That looks great, glad to see you have plenty of fizz to help it down!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lisa's grand buffet


Oh WOW!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I've missed you all, but been feeling a bit down. Much better tonight after my choir, it was good fun tonight. I had to laugh when I read through most of the posts from the past few days. My DD & I are making dwarfs' hats for next week. We are having a hat completion at choir & after quite a booze night out a while back we decided to go as the 7 dwarfs & our leader is going to be Snow White, we haven't told him yet. My DD says I should be Sleepy after the week I have had. All I know is I have a lilac hat, with bells on & Christmas decorations. I will catch up properly tomorrow. Hope all of you in the USA have had a good Thanksgiving, all the food looked yummy. Night night xx


Glad our bantering has cheered you up a bit love, hang in there, it'll pass! Look forward to seeing you and Claire tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its sunny today. I'm meeting lynn for a bacon and egg bun later. Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks everyone for the Thanksgiving wishes. I had a great day at my sons home. My grandsons sat next to me and I got to catch up on what is happening in their lives. Oldest is being deployed in March. He will finish college in December. Youngest is going to basic this summer between his junior and senior year. Wonderful young men that any grandmother would be proud of.
> I enjoyed reading the fun time you had today. Now this sleepy giant is off to dreamland. A lot of sugar and a bit of southern comfort makes a giant sleepy.


Sounds like the perfect day and you didn't have to cook a thing. Having said that, I'm guessing you've cooked many a TD feast in the past!!? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Had mine washed out when I was little by my grandmother, can't imagine what I said? But you only want it done once, trust me! xoxo


The smell is probably enough to make you heave! You'd have Social Services round these days if any parent tried that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It all looks delicious! Back home safe and sound. Pouring rain and really heavy traffic going down and back home. We spent more time on the road than visiting. Oh well, it was great to see everyone and the food was great, too! :sm02: xxxooo


Happy you had a nice time except for the travelling but better than hosting it??!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> The food was great, the company even better, and I only ate one piece of chocolate cake but oh girls! This cake was amazing ! Super most and rich. ..chocolate with chocolate icing. .. mmmmmmmm...mmmmm...mmmmmmmm !!!!! ????


Who made the cake, it looked good?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> As you can tell that whole sleep thing hasn't happened yet Michael fell asleep at 7:45 woke up at 10:00 just as I was falling asleep...guess I'm up for awhile.....


Hope you - and Michael - eventually got some sleep!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today was great but im getting sweat pea in the morning and it's already 3:51am ...
> Can't keep eyes open any longer. ..but I found the bowl from the story and thought Y'all might like a pic of it. ..and of granny at her house, although in this pic my aunt had dyed her hair black lol.


Exactly the picture Ihad in my head from your description, lovely, thanks for that!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey.

Lisa and Angela your Thanksgiving spread looks gorgeous, Angela, well done on only one piece of chocolate cake.

Chris hope you are feeling a bit better and look forward to seeing you and Claire tomorrow, as well as all the other girls.

I spent most of last evening trying to untangle a ball of silk yarn. I'd tried to use it from the centre but it came out in a great lump so I decided to rewind it from the outside. Got so far and then it turned into a right mess - June, where were you when I needed you? xx

Going to play in my tidy craft room today. Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today was great but im getting sweat pea in the morning and it's already 3:51am ...
> Can't keep eyes open any longer. ..but I found the bowl from the story and thought Y'all might like a pic of it. ..and of granny at her house, although in this pic my aunt had dyed her hair black lol.


lovely photo xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a not too bad Wales, the sun nearly came out first thing but it has now clouded over. I'm getting all my logging aches and pains back but we are shopping today so might get away with not doing any. Have a lovely day one and all. xxx


Stretch the shopping out so you don't have time, hope your aches go soon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey.
> 
> Lisa and Angela your Thanksgiving spread looks gorgeous, Angela, well done on only one piece of chocolate cake.
> 
> ...


Bring it with you and I'll sort it out!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bring it with you and I'll sort it out!! xxxx


Thanks I've done most of it just a little bit left so will make it into two balls. I'm making a crochet scarf with it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm off to do some sewing. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 2'C (36'F) foggy and drizzly. I've been awake since 2 am when Bella-kitty coughed up a hairball. I've been sitting on the loveseat knitting. In the wee hours I realised that I'm knitting the wrong sleeve. I'm doing the right sleeve and I have the back and left front done. The sleeves have different patterns on them. So I won't be sewing in any sleeves during class tomorrow. well duh.
DD and I will be going to Canadian Black Friday. One of the stores is selling bamboo cutting boards for $8. They are saying the original price was $39, but DD remembers them being $19 a couple weeks ago. $8 is still a deal. The TV has been showing the lineups outside the stores here. All is quiet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey.
> 
> Lisa and Angela your Thanksgiving spread looks gorgeous, Angela, well done on only one piece of chocolate cake.
> 
> ...


I like puzzling out yarn tangles. DD had yarn tangled all over her room. She got a couple of balls tangled together then dragged them around the room for a while before she found them and asked me to untangle. That was fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The grandfather clock is dinging. I need to go.
Everyone have a great day.
I hope my American buddies are recovering from turkey day


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Having fun with your shopping. I was lucky as I could do mine online yesterday. I dislike when retailers boost the normal price to make the deal sound better than it is. My Pillow was advertised on t.v. for half price at $34.00. Hm, you can buy them any day of the week for $50.00. Half of that to me is $25.00.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 2'C (36'F) foggy and drizzly. I've been awake since 2 am when Bella-kitty coughed up a hairball. I've been sitting on the loveseat knitting. In the wee hours I realised that I'm knitting the wrong sleeve. I'm doing the right sleeve and I have the back and left front done. The sleeves have different patterns on them. So I won't be sewing in any sleeves during class tomorrow. well duh.
> DD and I will be going to Canadian Black Friday. One of the stores is selling bamboo cutting boards for $8. They are saying the original price was $39, but DD remembers them being $19 a couple weeks ago. $8 is still a deal. The TV has been showing the lineups outside the stores here. All is quiet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No, Just sometimes my mind starts wandering and it wont blank off. Its not a thing that happens to me much.


It happens to me all the time. That's my only sleep problem now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Except for Janet, nothing dwarfish about our Saxy!!!


Are you suggesting that I'm a monster?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll be Bashful. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


I somehow doubt that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You must have _one_ in the village? :sm23: xxx


They did. He moved to London to be on the telly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I rember farthings and florins, that cos I'm older than June and professional bills were in guineas xxxxxx


and threepenny bits.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, don't forget threepenny pieces. xx


OK> You beat me to it. Add crowns and half-crowns.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, I've missed you all, but been feeling a bit down. Much better tonight after my choir, it was good fun tonight. I had to laugh when I read through most of the posts from the past few days. My DD & I are making dwarfs' hats for next week. We are having a hat completion at choir & after quite a booze night out a while back we decided to go as the 7 dwarfs & our leader is going to be Snow White, we haven't told him yet. My DD says I should be Sleepy after the week I have had. All I know is I have a lilac hat, with bells on & Christmas decorations. I will catch up properly tomorrow. Hope all of you in the USA have had a good Thanksgiving, all the food looked yummy. Night night xx


When you're down is when you need us! We miss you as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sunshine and totally blue sky here, but I'm about to get in the bath. Hope it's like this tomorrow!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Stretch the shopping out so you don't have time, hope your aches go soon!! xxx


They'll be gone by tomorrow, all ready for the next lot. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 2'C (36'F) foggy and drizzly. I've been awake since 2 am when Bella-kitty coughed up a hairball. I've been sitting on the loveseat knitting. In the wee hours I realised that I'm knitting the wrong sleeve. I'm doing the right sleeve and I have the back and left front done. The sleeves have different patterns on them. So I won't be sewing in any sleeves during class tomorrow. well duh.
> DD and I will be going to Canadian Black Friday. One of the stores is selling bamboo cutting boards for $8. They are saying the original price was $39, but DD remembers them being $19 a couple weeks ago. $8 is still a deal. The TV has been showing the lineups outside the stores here. All is quiet.


Good luck with your shopping. Sorry about the sleeve! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Whoa!! That looks great, glad to see you have plenty of fizz to help it down!!! xxxx


That was fake fizz! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who made the cake, it looked good?!! xxx


It was store bought and it was good, today is Lily's 3rd birthday so the cake was for that it was funny we were scrambling trying to find something to light the candles with and she got impatient and was sampling the icing!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you - and Michael - eventually got some sleep!! xxxx


About 2 in the morning I was still up as Ava was coughing and wheezing and in general not feeling well!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 2'C (36'F) foggy and drizzly. I've been awake since 2 am when Bella-kitty coughed up a hairball. I've been sitting on the loveseat knitting. In the wee hours I realised that I'm knitting the wrong sleeve. I'm doing the right sleeve and I have the back and left front done. The sleeves have different patterns on them. So I won't be sewing in any sleeves during class tomorrow. well duh.
> DD and I will be going to Canadian Black Friday. One of the stores is selling bamboo cutting boards for $8. They are saying the original price was $39, but DD remembers them being $19 a couple weeks ago. $8 is still a deal. The TV has been showing the lineups outside the stores here. All is quiet.


I've just been to our nearest big town, Bexleyheath, which is full of shops advertising Black Friday but the queues at the tills were no worse than normal and there didn't seem to be that many people about.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Are you suggesting that I'm a monster?


Not at all dear, just not dwarfish! You can ding me round the ear tomorrow if you like!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was fake fizz! :sm09:


Really? Shame!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've just been to our nearest big town, Bexleyheath, which is full of shops advertising Black Friday but the queues at the tills were no worse than normal and there didn't seem to be that many people about.


I refuse to leave the house on Black Friday the deals as they call them to me really are not that good and I refuse to go stand in line at three in the morning when I cooked all day......I would much rather shop on cyber Monday in my pjs in my favorite chair :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? Shame!! :sm09: xxx


Our Mom and dad don't drink so Welch sparkling juice it is and when nobody is looking I like to add so real sparkle to it yummy.....now to pop the cork on that bottle of bubbly without breaking out a window..... :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> OK> You beat me to it. Add crowns and half-crowns.


I have got a sovereign?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I really want to stay here and chat but the kids are insisting I make them food for some reason....didn't I just feed them! Hehehe


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Glad our bantering has cheered you up a bit love, hang in there, it'll pass! Look forward to seeing you and Claire tomorrow!! xxxx


Looking forward to seeing you all as well, so is Claire.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I've just been to our nearest big town, Bexleyheath, which is full of shops advertising Black Friday but the queues at the tills were no worse than normal and there didn't seem to be that many people about.


DD has been to Woolwich & said it was really quiet too. Think those that want to buy anything special have gone to Bluewater, the road to there is at a standstill, so keep clear.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I refuse to leave the house on Black Friday the deals as they call them to me really are not that good and I refuse to go stand in line at three in the morning when I cooked all day......I would much rather shop on cyber Monday in my pjs in my favorite chair :sm06: :sm09:


Don't blame you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> DD has been to Woolwich & said it was really quiet too. Think those that want to buy anything special have gone to Bluewater, the road to there is at a standstill, so keep clear.


I'm done with Bluewater until after Christmas now, I don't need _anything_ enough to queue on the road, in the car park and at the tills!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up! All that Thanksgiving food looked very yummy, is it left-overs day today? The day after Christmas Day, our Boxing Day is always called left overs day here, I love it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! All that Thanksgiving food looked very yummy, is it left-overs day today? The day after Christmas Day, our Boxing Day is always called left overs day here, I love it!


Yay, cold meat and bubble & squeak!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been helping my DD make Dwarfs hats for our choir party next week this mornings no. Now going to help my other DD at her church' s children group, all my GSs go, it's good to see them altoge her. We cook their supper there, which is fun but messy.
Hope you all enjoy your afternoon. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm bad with second sock syndrome, you're doing well with second jumpers.


I sort of need to be good at them, as I have two 8 yo gds, and the twins turning 2 next week. Can't knit a jumper for one of either pair, and not for the other. Sometimes I need to knit 3 jumpers, when one of the remaining children like a particular jumper I am making. I might just have that situation with the current jumper, but I think the larger jumpers will be made slightly differently, just so that it doesn't get too boring for me - after all, the last pair of socks I made, ended up being an odd pair, cos I made one sock of 2 different pairs, at the same time, then couldn't be bothered making the second sock for each pair. I might get that done sometime in the next 12 months! 
I don't know if I mentioned that I bought a second spinning wheel, a quite old Traveller wheel, which belonged to a 90+ yo lady, and it was being sold (with her permission) by her daughter. It also came with a lovely straw basket, full spinning paraphernalia, some fleece (which I have sealed in zip lock bags with insect killing oils, just incase there are any present). The spinning wheel needs some maintenance ancestors done, before I can use it, but I only paid $50.00 for that, a drop spindle, 6 or 7 spools, a Niddy noddy, a spinning book, a wool winder, all in the nice basket. 
I am at my daughters tonight, child watching tomorrow; so when I get back home, I will post some photos.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow such praise, I don't deserve it as yes I did just follow a pattern I can't just make patterns up unfortunately. I'm not sure when I started it but it did seem to go easier this time. Now to decide what to do with it. xxxx


Perhaps donation for underprivileged children, for Christmas? ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Bad timing Bentley. I was at our Bird Memorial remembering the pigeons who fell in wars taking messages for us.
> 
> The second picture is the bird seed 'wreath'
> 
> The last is Merlin with our RBL standard and the Mayor, dressed down for the weather! Standing in the leaves piled up there deliberately by Angus!


They are great photos!
Is there other Memorials, for other animals who lost their lives in the different wars? I am not sure, but I think there has been one done here, possibly in Canberra, for horses and dogs, who died in different wars, I think I will check up on that. If it has been done, I think it should be, because none of the animals really had any choice, and they couldn't refuse, either!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! I hope you're over that soon. Sending you healing and warm hugs, too! xxxooo


Ditto from me, but I really hope you are better by now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've had the sniffles too, but nice humid air in the shower and the fumes from a hot cup of tea have helped. It's so dry in my house and at work with the heating on now.


Don't you put dishes of water throughout your house, that is advised here, especially if there is anone with asthma, or other breathing problems, because the bowls of water will prevent the air dryin out too much.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I really want to stay here and chat but the kids are insisting I make them food for some reason....didn't I just feed them! Hehehe


You fed them yesterday didn't you? and now they want more? xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I keep trying to convince DH to get some solar panels and a wind turbine but he is of the mind it is not windy enough I don't understand that when there is a storm it is plenty windy and that is when the power could go off!


That sounds logical, but he would probably be able to explain in such a way, that in that instant it would sound sensible, until you had some quiet time to think it all through properly. Do some research, and deafen him with science and facts. My next project, after the solar panels and an extended verandah, is a storage battery for any power generated, that we don't use; so it becomes available during the night. With the battery, we might be able to leave the grid, and have no power bill at all - the people who got their solar power when they first came out, don't get power bills, because they are locked into a rebate of 58 cents per kWh; now we only get 6 or 8 cents per kWh! Which I think is disgusting, it should not have been able to be reduced at all!! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope your eye problem is easily remedied.


Same here.

I will need to see the optician again soon, I think my cateracts are getting worse, because I am beginning to need a close lamp, so that I can see my work properly when I am knitting. It is so annoying, my DH can read anything without his glasses, but I suppose the trade off for that is that he can't see to save his life, for any useful distance; whereas it is the opposite for me, I can see fairly clearlý for quite a good distance, but not for any useful distance. ???? Sssooo annoying, and disappointing! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suppose you are more used to it than we would be but 42'C ruined my trip to Melbourne, I couldn't get out of the hotel except to go straight into the mall or the cinema, I hated it!!!


Yes, I think the people in my region are more used to the warmer temps, but 40 and up, does push our buttons a bit harder than 38 and lower. ????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Judi, have you been watching 'Love Child' on TV? It's and Aussie series based in and around Kings Cross, Sydney about an unmarried mothers' home in the late 60s and 70s. We love it although it is pretty corny and predictable and are hoping they are going to make a 4th series!! x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


Oh wow, that is going to be gorgeous, just keep plodding along, you might just surprise yourself and get it finished in time for Christmas! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Judi, have you been watching 'Love Child' on TV? It's and Aussie series based in and around Kings Cross, Sydney about an unmarried mothers' home in the late 60s and 70s. We love it although it is pretty corny and predictable and are hoping they are going to make a 4th series!! x


No, I watched the first series, but it brought back top many horrible memories for me. I did try to watch the second series, but that want as close (for me) to the reality, as the first series was, and that just made it harder to watch. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


Both ends of her are beautiful, well done!
I have only done one doll so far, but have made a few other toys for the gks. I will post them for you; to those who have already seen them, please accept my apologies for the repitition of photos. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've done Snow White and the 7 dwarves, I think they are up in my "what do I do with it now". Might try and dig them out and get a photo of them. xx





linkan said:


> Awesome ! I'd love to see them.


So would I, and any others you may have made, please! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, I watched the first series, but it brought back top many horrible memories for me. I did try to watch the second series, but that want as close (for me) to the reality, as the first series was, and that just made it harder to watch. xx


I suppose I just like seeing that part of Sydney, we spent a lot of time around there the first few times we went to Oz, the hotels were cheaper 'up the cross'!!! The fountain in the park appears in every episode, very iconic and I remember sitting there in the sun working out what we were going to do for the day, in fact there is a picture of that fountain on the coaster I have my tea cup on, next to me!!xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They don't pay for the hotel directly, but they do pay the equivalent in mileage and it's far enough away that the mileage pays for the hotel (?!) So I pay for the hotel on my visa and in a couple of weeks I get a cheque that will cover that amount.


That sounds like a wonderful way to do things, but the company sounds a bit rough for expecting staff to drive back and forth for that many days, it would be a bit wearing, on both anyone doing a return trip for the days, and the wear and tear on your car!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I've a stinking cold. Tried going for lunch and a bit of shopping and ended up eating less than half the soup, my son doing the shopping and bringing it and me home. Can't work tonight or go to workshop tomorrow as would only spread my nasty germs about and my eyes are too watery to see properly so I'm vegetating till better. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear you kicked that cold to the curb. I would not go to the supermarket in the states today on a bet. The day before a holiday the store is very busy and people are crazy as they did not plan ahead and have 1,000 things to do to be ready on time for Thanksgiving.


It is like that every public holiday here, because I think that most people forget that our grocery shops only close on 2 days every year, and those days are Good Friday and Christmas day. They are open every other day of the year! ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> I've a stinking cold. Tried going for lunch and a bit of shopping and ended up eating less than half the soup, my son doing the shopping and bringing it and me home. Can't work tonight or go to workshop tomorrow as would only spread my nasty germs about and my eyes are too watery to see properly so I'm vegetating till better. Have a great weekend everyone.


Healing hugs snd vibes. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

martina said:


> I've a stinking cold. Tried going for lunch and a bit of shopping and ended up eating less than half the soup, my son doing the shopping and bringing it and me home. Can't work tonight or go to workshop tomorrow as would only spread my nasty germs about and my eyes are too watery to see properly so I'm vegetating till better. Have a great weekend everyone.


Hope you feel better soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> One for Linkan.


They are wonderful, I think I have that pattern, but not sure, I will have to get my books out, and sees what patterns I do have. I know I shouldn't need to buy anymore books of toy patterns. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Where things for the twins are concerned, it's a shame you can't knit two at a time, like socks!!! :sm09: xx


Funny you should mention that, I actually thought of doing that, then changed my mind, and will knit each jumper in the round, then I only need to sew the sleeve seems, because once I get to the neck band, I will continue on to the hood. I think I will be looking for a pattern of a top down jumper, for the second one though, because connecting the sleeves into an "in the round bottom up" jumper was just a little tedious, even though Iam tenacious when I set my mind on doing something in a different way than the pattern says! ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> I've a stinking cold. Tried going for lunch and a bit of shopping and ended up eating less than half the soup, my son doing the shopping and bringing it and me home. Can't work tonight or go to workshop tomorrow as would only spread my nasty germs about and my eyes are too watery to see properly so I'm vegetating till better. Have a great weekend everyone.


Oh honey, so sorry to hear that and we'll miss you tomorrow even though you weren't coming!! Hope you feel better very soon, just do whatever you feel like and spoil yourself rotten!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is like that every public holiday here, because I think that most people forget that our grocery shops only close on 2 days every year, and those days are Good Friday and Christmas day. They are open every other day of the year! ????


Pretty much the same here except it's Easter Sunday although I always feel it _should_ be Good Friday!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It happens to me all the time. That's my only sleep problem now.


I solved that sleep problem the day I decided no screen time at least one hour before bed. My quality of sleep has vastly improved too. So now I've gone back to actual books instead of Kindle and I'm enjoying reading so much more again too. :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I sort of need to be good at them, as I have two 8 yo gds, and the twins turning 2 next week. Can't knit a jumper for one of either pair, and not for the other. Sometimes I need to knit 3 jumpers, when one of the remaining children like a particular jumper I am making. I might just have that situation with the current jumper, but I think the larger jumpers will be made slightly differently, just so that it doesn't get too boring for me - after all, the last pair of socks I made, ended up being an odd pair, cos I made one sock of 2 different pairs, at the same time, then couldn't be bothered making the second sock for each pair. I might get that done sometime in the next 12 months!
> I don't know if I mentioned that I bought a second spinning wheel, a quite old Traveller wheel, which belonged to a 90+ yo lady, and it was being sold (with her permission) by her daughter. It also came with a lovely straw basket, full spinning paraphernalia, some fleece (which I have sealed in zip lock bags with insect killing oils, just incase there are any present). The spinning wheel needs some maintenance ancestors done, before I can use it, but I only paid $50.00 for that, a drop spindle, 6 or 7 spools, a Niddy noddy, a spinning book, a wool winder, all in the nice basket.
> I am at my daughters tonight, child watching tomorrow; so when I get back home, I will post some photos.


Wow, a real bargain :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're celebrating today: turkey is in the oven; ham is ready for the electric roaster; cranberry relish is made; dressing is done and just have to do the mashed potatoes. Can't wait.


What dressing do you make, and what does it go on? Is it like a gravy, or something different?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pretty much the same here except it's Easter Sunday although I always feel it _should_ be Good Friday!


I agree, I wonder why, and who, choose Easter Sunday, over Good Friday - the politicians or the hierarchy of the main church. Easter Sunday doesn't even have a real meaning, because the third day, after the crucifixion, would be the Monday; and that day isn't even included in any celebration - or whatever it is called! ???? :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Both ends of her are beautiful, well done!
> I have only done one doll so far, but have made a few other toys for the gks. I will post them for you; to those who have already seen them, please accept my apologies for the repitition of photos. ????????????


They're gorgeous, do I see Jean Greenhowe's patterns in the first one. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> So would I, and any others you may have made, please! ????


I posted Snow White the other day if you scroll back. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my lovely American friends xxxxxx


Ditto from me also. What is your Thanksgiving for? I was told at spinning yesterday that if is different to our Harvest Thanksgiving, but that is all I know about your celebration!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy thanksgiving to everyone.
> I know that one of the many things I am thankful for is all of you.
> My life has been so blessed to have all of you in it!
> To each and every one of you I say :
> ...


And all of that goes straight back at you, and everyone else; from me! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have done a couple of hours and have come in to thaw out my fingers and toes, my that wind is cold today. Not sure I'm going out again this afternoon it's too warm and snuggly in front of the fire. xxx


I think you might need a chain saw, it might make things a bit easier for you! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I solved that sleep problem the day I decided no screen time at least one hour before bed. My quality of sleep has vastly improved too. So now I've gone back to actual books instead of Kindle and I'm enjoying reading so much more again too. :sm24:


Yes, I agree and also have that rule for myself now and it does, definitely make a difference!! See you tomorrow!! xxx

PS For anyone who doesn't know, some of us UK girls are meeting up with Jynx in London tomorrow, with her husband, daughter and granddaughter. We will pass on any messages you want to leave us and also, your love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree, I wonder why, and who, choose Easter Sunday, over Good Friday - the politicians or the hierarchy of the main church. Easter Sunday doesn't even have a real meaning, because the third day, after the crucifixion, would be the Monday; and that day isn't even included in any celebration - or whatever it is called! ???? :sm06: :sm16:


I think it was the politicians and I'm not sure when it happened. When I was a kid, we certainly observed Good Friday as the day of mourning, Easter Sunday was more or less a normal Sunday and Easter Monday was a day of celebration with Easter Parades and so on. However, back then no shops opened except on the Saturday!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ditto from me also. What is your Thanksgiving for? I was told at spinning yesterday that if is different to our Harvest Thanksgiving, but that is all I know about your celebration!


Here you go Judi!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving_(United_States)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Me? A dwarf?


You and I are the GIANT dwarves ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hey girls...We bought some mulled wine for DH from M & S today. Hes just given me a sip and its beautiful...I dont drink wine...I tell you something its on 3.30pm and I'm quite tiddled. My tum is so warm, and I feel light headed. Its lovely.


I might have to see if I can find some mulled wine from somewhere near me, I have never tasted it. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm Bashful! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: xx


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Lisa's grand buffet


Wow that is huge!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! All that Thanksgiving food looked very yummy, is it left-overs day today? The day after Christmas Day, our Boxing Day is always called left overs day here, I love it!


I had to cook another turkey breast as DH thawed it so I am going to have a go at making turkey dumplings....we shall see how this goes!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, cold meat and bubble & squeak!! xxx


What's bubble & squeak?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I might have to see if I can find some mulled wine from somewhere near me, I have never tasted it. ????


It's lovely, could really enjoy one right now!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What's bubble & squeak?


It's traditional to have Brussel sprouts with our Christmas dinner so you fry up the leftover potatoes, sprouts, parsnips and any other veg all together, bit of salt and pepper, until you get a nice crispy brown surface, flip it over until the other side is the same,it sounds terrible but it's scrumptious!! xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I agree and also have that rule for myself now and it does, definitely make a difference!! See you tomorrow!! xxx
> 
> PS For anyone who doesn't know, some of us UK girls are meeting up with Jynx in London tomorrow, with her husband, daughter and granddaughter. We will pass on any messages you want to leave us and also, your love!! xxx


Yay give her my love and a hug from me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today was great but im getting sweat pea in the morning and it's already 3:51am ...
> Can't keep eyes open any longer. ..but I found the bowl from the story and thought Y'all might like a pic of it. ..and of granny at her house, although in this pic my aunt had dyed her hair black lol.


Aw her hands had a very distinct way that she held them....I really miss her :sm13:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They're gorgeous, do I see Jean Greenhowe's patterns in the first one. xxx


I think they are from one of her books, and the doll was styled on her dolls, I just changed the face and hair, so the likeness was of one of my gd's. I plan to do that for all of the girls, and I also need to make 3 graduation dolls for my youngest DD, for each of her graduations through uni - her first degree, then Honours and next is her PhD of Arts, in Writing and Creative Communication.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Went out for a bacon and egg bun. It was so tasty. A large pot of tea and a big roll of bacon and an egg for $4.25. Not bad at all.

Just had a call from GS1 and he wants to come down tonight and sleepover.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I posted Snow White the other day if you scroll back. xxx


I did see that photo, they are gorgeous, and I also think you are very talented xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is like that every public holiday here, because I think that most people forget that our grocery shops only close on 2 days every year, and those days are Good Friday and Christmas day. They are open every other day of the year! ????


They don't close on Good Friday here just Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What dressing do you make, and what does it go on? Is it like a gravy, or something different?


Dressing is equal to stuffing some Cook it separate some "stuff" the turkey, I prefer it separate and you start it with a bread base of cubed bread or cornbread add celery onion and some put apples, some put cranberries we stick to the basic celery and onion with the turkey drippings! Soooo good


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Funny you should mention that, I actually thought of doing that, then changed my mind, and will knit each jumper in the round, then I only need to sew the sleeve seems, because once I get to the neck band, I will continue on to the hood. I think I will be looking for a pattern of a top down jumper, for the second one though, because connecting the sleeves into an "in the round bottom up" jumper was just a little tedious, even though Iam tenacious when I set my mind on doing something in a different way than the pattern says! ????????


I love knitting top down jumpers, anything not to sew p!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here you go Judi!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving_(United_States)


Thanks for that. But they are wrong about it not being celebrated in Australia. We used to have a Harvest Thanksgiving, in October, I think. I am not sure if the churches still do it though, it was always on a Sunday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Both ends of her are beautiful, well done!
> I have only done one doll so far, but have made a few other toys for the gks. I will post them for you; to those who have already seen them, please accept my apologies for the repitition of photos. ????????????


Those are all great, Judi! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> I've a stinking cold. Tried going for lunch and a bit of shopping and ended up eating less than half the soup, my son doing the shopping and bringing it and me home. Can't work tonight or go to workshop tomorrow as would only spread my nasty germs about and my eyes are too watery to see properly so I'm vegetating till better. Have a great weekend everyone.


So sorry, Martina. I hope you're feeling better soon. Sending you many warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I agree and also have that rule for myself now and it does, definitely make a difference!! See you tomorrow!! xxx
> 
> PS For anyone who doesn't know, some of us UK girls are meeting up with Jynx in London tomorrow, with her husband, daughter and granddaughter. We will pass on any messages you want to leave us and also, your love!! xxx


Sending my love and huge hugs to all if you!!! And I hope you all have a fabulous time together! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dressing is equal to stuffing some Cook it separate some "stuff" the turkey, I prefer it separate and you start it with a bread base of cubed bread or cornbread add celery onion and some put apples, some put cranberries we stick to the basic celery and onion with the turkey drippings! Soooo good


I don't do the apples or cranberries, but I do add the celery and onions and all brown up some ground sausage and add that to it, too, and use chicken broth to moisten it all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

We have sunshine here today. Got my walk in this morning. Not going shopping. Hate the crowds. Doing a few chores. Need to go to other house and help Mr Ric with a tiny project. Won't have to be there long. Hope you all are continuing to have a greay day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam I have just bought the 2017 kal for the advent scarf. Do you join in all the posting your yarn on Revelry etc?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam I have just bought the 2017 kal for the advent scarf. Do you join in all the posting your yarn on Revelry etc?


Great. Is this the Elizabeth Ravenwood one? That's the one I plan to do. Yes, I usually post my yarn photo and try to keep up with a monthly progress photo, but don't always do that. And, I'm really bad about keeping up with all the chatter. Fun to do these projects, though. My user nsme on Ravelry is prozum. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's traditional to have Brussel sprouts with our Christmas dinner so you fry up the leftover potatoes, sprouts, parsnips and any other veg all together, bit of salt and pepper, until you get a nice crispy brown surface, flip it over until the other side is the same,it sounds terrible but it's scrumptious!! xx


Minus the sprouts. Yuck. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I did see that photo, they are gorgeous, and I also think you are very talented xxx


Thank you but like you follow her patterns and you really can't go wrong. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great. Is this the Elizabeth Ravenwood one? That's the one I plan to do. Yes, I usually post my yarn photo and try to keep up with a monthly progress photo, but don't always do that. And, I'm really bad about keeping up with all the chatter. Fun to do these projects, though. My user nsme on Ravelry is prozum. xxxooo


Yes, the Elizabeth Ravenwood one. I will have a go at posting my yarn photo as well then. I shall look out for you on Revelry.

Edit to ask; do you think two different coloured yarns will look good if I alternate for each month's section?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes, the Elizabeth Ravenwood one. I will have a go at posting my yarn photo as well then. I shall look out for you on Revelry.
> 
> Edit to ask; do you think two different coloured yarns will look good if I alternate for each month's section?


Great. Not sure about the two different coloured yarns, but you should definitely ask the group on Ravelry or send a message to Elizabeth. She's wonderful and will definitely get back to you with an answer. Looking forward to seeing what you've decided on.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dumplings and they are better than I have ever made........trust me that's not saying much


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dumplings and they are better than I have ever made........trust me that's not saying much


Well done. :sm24: They look yummy. I've never made dumplings. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done. :sm24: They look yummy. I've never made dumplings. xxxooo


Ooh we always have dumplings with stew, they are the best bit. xxx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh we always have dumplings with stew, they are the best bit. xxx :sm09: :sm24:


Definitely!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I agree and also have that rule for myself now and it does, definitely make a difference!! See you tomorrow!! xxx
> 
> PS For anyone who doesn't know, some of us UK girls are meeting up with Jynx in London tomorrow, with her husband, daughter and granddaughter. We will pass on any messages you want to leave us and also, your love!! xxx


Please give her my love and I hope you have a great time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Please give her my love and I hope you have a great time.


We will do and I hope you will be feeling better tomorrow xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done. :sm24: They look yummy. I've never made dumplings. xxxooo


Well you can ask anybody in my house for some reason I can't make biscuits...which is how you make the dumplings, this time they actually were fluffy and not chewy! :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well you can ask anybody in my house for some reason I can't make biscuits...which is how you make the dumplings, this time they actually were fluffy and not chewy! :sm09:


That's great! :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry about your fall. It can happen no matter how careful we are. The commercial that says I have fallen and cannot get up is not as funny as it use to be.
> We had our first snow yesterday also.
> Just wondering if you have talked with the police and mentioned the house is empty. Around here police take special note of vacant houses.


That would be nice but here you get in trouble if a house is unoccupied. And thieves strip the copper wiring and plumbing. Or homeless move in and start fires if its unheated. Mine is heated but I dont want homeless drinking and soiling. I'm quite worried. You are kind to regret my fall. Your thinking on the commercial made me smile. I thank you all for caring about me. I don't know if I told you the clincher. When I opened the back of my vehicle the two boxes of laminate strips popped to the ground ...yep, right one on top of another onto my left foot. My good news is I got a stove on a good sale...yay! Now maybe I can get water to boil. And son wanted to wait before Putting in the laminate in case it went on sale for black Friday and it did!! Refund of about $30. I went to Michaels craft store and found a book with a child's knit bathrobe...never saw one before. And an afghan with a darling fox. The knit group lady has been so nice and her grand baby has a nursery with fox theme. I'm going to make the afghan for the baby. I need to use yarn less bulky.i also got a book with mitts and such that I really like.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from misty Surrey. Up early to get the train to London. Looking forward to neeting up with everyone, especially seeing Jynx and Gerry again. 
Happy weekend everyone. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Up early to get the train to London. Looking forward to neeting up with everyone, especially seeing Jynx and Gerry again.
> Happy weekend everyone. Xxx


Good early morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do yet, it's too early although we have had a hard frost in the night. DH was up at 7.15 this morning, guess who was up soon after. He seems to have morphed into an early morning person and hasn't stopped doing odds and ends since he got up. I have sat in front of the fire refusing to do anything until it is a reasonable hour. Think we will be on logs again today. See you later, have a good day in London all you travellers. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Up early to get the train to London. Looking forward to neeting up with everyone, especially seeing Jynx and Gerry again.
> Happy weekend everyone. Xxx


See you soon! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

So looking forward to seeing some of my dear KP friends today. Cup of tea & I'm off.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Martina Feel better soon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And all of that goes straight back at you, and everyone else; from me! xoxoxo


 :sm02: :sm24: ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yay give her my love and a hug from me!


Ditto that from me too !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dumplings and they are better than I have ever made........trust me that's not saying much


Oooo those look yummy. .. ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good early morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do yet, it's too early although we have had a hard frost in the night. DH was up at 7.15 this morning, guess who was up soon after. He seems to have morphed into an early morning person and hasn't stopped doing odds and ends since he got up. I have sat in front of the fire refusing to do anything until it is a reasonable hour. Think we will be on logs again today. See you later, have a good day in London all you travellers. xxx


LoL , I'm the same way. .. except my idea of early is different from most people. I don't function at my best at all before the Crack of noon !!! lol ! ????????

I use to work mornings and did great but hated every minute before noon lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

That's another thanksgiving success Lisa ! DD1 missed the ornament exchange but that's not important. 

And I remember the way she held her
hands to ... I'm looking at Sweet pea and I wonder what things she will remember about the house, about me. .. I wonder what her kids will call me? Mine called granny great gramma bird.

On a sad note...

Our dear friend Martha from our little sewing circle has lost her husband this Thanksgiving. Please send her some good vibes y'all. He had cancer.. she has a bad heart , so please if you can. .. just send out a thought If you will. 
Every little bit helps. Thanks y'all. 

I'm going to go to sleep, this little angel of mine will be awake spoon enough and I've got a full day of fun planned ... 
Love and hugs all
XOXOXOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

God morning girls, its frosty here. I hope you all enjoy yourselves together today. Have a great time, and give my love to Jynx. 

GS1 slept last night. We had a great night. But I didnt sleep well again. My mind just goes round all the time. Never mind! I'll sleep tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Up early to get the train to London. Looking forward to neeting up with everyone, especially seeing Jynx and Gerry again.
> Happy weekend everyone. Xxx


I know you'll have a fantastic time. Hugs all around from me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So looking forward to seeing some of my dear KP friends today. Cup of tea & I'm off.


Have a fantastic time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's another thanksgiving success Lisa ! DD1 missed the ornament exchange but that's not important.
> 
> And I remember the way she held her
> hands to ... I'm looking at Sweet pea and I wonder what things she will remember about the house, about me. .. I wonder what her kids will call me? Mine called granny great gramma bird.
> ...


Sending prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

linkan said:


> That's another thanksgiving success Lisa ! DD1 missed the ornament exchange but that's not important.
> 
> And I remember the way she held her
> hands to ... I'm looking at Sweet pea and I wonder what things she will remember about the house, about me. .. I wonder what her kids will call me? Mine called granny great gramma bird.
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you get that house emptied out soon to get that worry off your mind.


jollypolly said:


> That would be nice but here you get in trouble if a house is unoccupied. And thieves strip the copper wiring and plumbing. Or homeless move in and start fires if its unheated. Mine is heated but I dont want homeless drinking and soiling. I'm quite worried. You are kind to regret my fall. Your thinking on the commercial made me smile. I thank you all for caring about me. I don't know if I told you the clincher. When I opened the back of my vehicle the two boxes of laminate strips popped to the ground ...yep, right one on top of another onto my left foot. My good news is I got a stove on a good sale...yay! Now maybe I can get water to boil. And son wanted to wait before Putting in the laminate in case it went on sale for black Friday and it did!! Refund of about $30. I went to Michaels craft store and found a book with a child's knit bathrobe...never saw one before. And an afghan with a darling fox. The knit group lady has been so nice and her grand baby has a nursery with fox theme. I'm going to make the afghan for the baby. I need to use yarn less bulky.i also got a book with mitts and such that I really like.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Enjoy your day and please try not to get into major trouble. ;^)


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Up early to get the train to London. Looking forward to neeting up with everyone, especially seeing Jynx and Gerry again.
> Happy weekend everyone. Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Oh what bliss to sleep until after seven. I hope your day gets better after finishing up those logs.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good early morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do yet, it's too early although we have had a hard frost in the night. DH was up at 7.15 this morning, guess who was up soon after. He seems to have morphed into an early morning person and hasn't stopped doing odds and ends since he got up. I have sat in front of the fire refusing to do anything until it is a reasonable hour. Think we will be on logs again today. See you later, have a good day in London all you travellers. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Oh what bliss to sleep until after seven. I hope your day gets better after finishing up those logs.


Ha ha, so far have got away with not doing any yet. The plumber came to talk through the changes we're having done in our downstairs shower/utility room and didn't go 'til 11 so it was too near to dinner to bother going out. Not sure I'll get away with it this afternoon. xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jinx said:


> Enjoy your day and please try not to get into major trouble. ;^)


those two statements don't go together with that group :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Up early to get the train to London. Looking forward to neeting up with everyone, especially seeing Jynx and Gerry again.
> Happy weekend everyone. Xxx


Have a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope springs eternal. One can always hope.


martina said:


> those two statements don't go together with that group :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

What a lovely lunch. So nice to meet jynx and her family. We had quite a chat.

I also got a bargain two balls of Debbie Bliss Rialto lace for£3 each to do the advent scarf that Pam and I have been discussing


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good early morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do yet, it's too early although we have had a hard frost in the night. DH was up at 7.15 this morning, guess who was up soon after. He seems to have morphed into an early morning person and hasn't stopped doing odds and ends since he got up. I have sat in front of the fire refusing to do anything until it is a reasonable hour. Think we will be on logs again today. See you later, have a good day in London all you travellers. xxx


It's a shame some of the 'odds and ends' didn't include chopping wood! That'll be the day when he comes to wake you up with a cup of tea nd says, "All the logs are done darling"!!! I'm sure he would if he could!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

What a lovely day!! Met up with Mrs P and Lifeline in the Peter Jones Coffee Shop, having failed to get Mrs P some Timbits from the shop near Piccadilly, which was apparently pulled down two years ago!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: Then we had a little dander around the yarn in PJs before meeting up with the rest of the gang, Jynx, her lovely DH, DD and DGD, Saxy, Chris and _her_ lovely DD Claire! We had a good old natter and exchanged gifts and had a very nice lunch with just the teeniest drop if Rosé! After hogging the table for too long, we meandered back to the yarn department, where Jynx and Lifeline just had to buy themselves a little momento of the day!! It was then time to say goodbye, having equipped the visitors with a London Map and an Underground map! Chris, Claire and I got a taxi back to the station and I got home about five. Had a great time and thank you everyone for making it so pleasant!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's another thanksgiving success Lisa ! DD1 missed the ornament exchange but that's not important.
> 
> And I remember the way she held her
> hands to ... I'm looking at Sweet pea and I wonder what things she will remember about the house, about me. .. I wonder what her kids will call me? Mine called granny great gramma bird.
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve been up to DS's to take GS1 home. and to take a new rabbit hutch up.

Did you all have a fantastic time with Jynx? I'm expecting you all to tell the gossip!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a lovely lunch. So nice to meet jynx and her family. We had quite a chat.
> 
> I also got a bargain two balls of Debbie Bliss Rialto lace forÂ£3 each to do the advent scarf that Pam and I have been discussing


Here's my yarn


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


Very nice picture, thanks Claire and Mrs P! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my yarn


That is yummy, wish I'd got some now!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve been up to DS's to take GS1 home. and to take a new rabbit hutch up.
> 
> Did you all have a fantastic time with Jynx? I'm expecting you all to tell the gossip!!!!


Look up a couple of posts!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely day!! Met up with Mrs P and Lifeline in the Peter Jones Coffee Shop, having failed to get Mrs P some Timbits from the shop near Piccadilly, which was apparently pulled down two years ago!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: Then we had a little dander around the yarn in PJs before meeting up with the rest of the gang, Jynx, her lovely DH, DD and DGD, Saxy, Chris and _her_ lovely DD Claire! We had a good old natter and exchanged gifts and had a very nice lunch with just the teeniest drop if Rosé! After hogging the table for too long, we meandered back to the yarn department, where Jynx and Lifeline just had to buy themselves a little momento of the day!! It was then time to say goodbye, having equipped the visitors with a London Map and an Underground map! Chris, Claire and I got a taxi back to the station and I got home about five. Had a great time and thank you everyone for making it so pleasant!! xxxx


It sounds absolutely wonderful! Glad you all had such a fun time together. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my yarn


It's lovely, Rebecca. And such a great price, too! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


Great photo of all of you!!! ! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's a shame some of the 'odds and ends' didn't include chopping wood! That'll be the day when he comes to wake you up with a cup of tea nd says, "All the logs are done darling"!!! I'm sure he would if he could!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Not so sure about that, I did a couple more hours this afternoon but was so tired I came in and left him clear the leaves and shut up everything. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely day!! Met up with Mrs P and Lifeline in the Peter Jones Coffee Shop, having failed to get Mrs P some Timbits from the shop near Piccadilly, which was apparently pulled down two years ago!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: Then we had a little dander around the yarn in PJs before meeting up with the rest of the gang, Jynx, her lovely DH, DD and DGD, Saxy, Chris and _her_ lovely DD Claire! We had a good old natter and exchanged gifts and had a very nice lunch with just the teeniest drop if Rosé! After hogging the table for too long, we meandered back to the yarn department, where Jynx and Lifeline just had to buy themselves a little momento of the day!! It was then time to say goodbye, having equipped the visitors with a London Map and an Underground map! Chris, Claire and I got a taxi back to the station and I got home about five. Had a great time and thank you everyone for making it so pleasant!! xxxx


Sounds like a wonderful day. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Here's my yarn


I wish I had copied you now, ta such a beautiful colour & claire said it would suit her too. It was good to see you again. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


Great photo, sorry I'm blocking you out, blame my DD! Good to see you today! Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wish I had copied you now, ta such a beautiful colour & claire said it would suit her. It was good to see you again. Xx


That material I've photographed it on was one of two other bargains from today, it was in the remnants box down in home furnishings


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got home, took Claire home & spent time with her boys. They seemed to have survived a day with dad. Did you know her partner texted her while we were having lunch because he didn't know how to boil an egg, I keep telling her she does too much for him!
Our journey home was good, DD was very excited that she had been down the Mail in a taxi! Doesn't take much to keep her happy. DH had to come to get us as the trains ???? were not going near my house. 
Anyway it was great to see you all, I am so lucky to have you all in life. It was good to meet Jinx & her family, thank you for the gift. Special thanks Londy for arranging everything & keeping us company waiting for the lifts!!!!! Bet we all sleep well tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got home, took Claire home & spent time with her boys. They seemed to have survived a day with dad. Did you know her partner texted her while we were having lunch because he didn't know how to boil an egg, I keep telling her she does too much for him!
> Our journey home was good, DD was very excited that she had been down the Mail in a taxi! Doesn't take much to keep her happy. DH had to come to get us as the trains ???? were not going near my house.
> Anyway it was great to see you all, I am so lucky to have you all in life. It was good to meet Jinx & her family, thank you for the gift. Special thanks Londy for arranging everything & keeping us company waiting for the lifts!!!!! Bet we all sleep well tonight.


It was lovely to see you and meet Claire again, she is definitely one of us now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I had another adventurous journey home. This time there was a trespasser on the tracks near Staines so the train had to stop while the power was turned off until he or she was caught. Good job I had my crochet with me. Anyway I did eventually get home ok. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

"Peace-along 2016. Project Peace"
Just saw this on ravlry, I thought of you Lifeline!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> It was lovely to see you and meet Claire again, she is definitely one of us now.


She wants to come to Blackpool with us! She said she would phone in sick! Can you imagine her partner managing for all that time when he can't boil an egg. I told her she can come next time, hopefully there will be one.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> She wants to come to Blackpool with us! She said she would phone in sick! Can you imagine her partner managing for all that time when he can't boil an egg. I told her she can come next time, hopefully there will be one.


That's presuming Blackpool will have us back!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

martina said:


> That's presuming Blackpool will have us back!


That goes without saying! Sorry you couldn't make it today, hopefully we can catch up sometime. X


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> That goes without saying! Sorry you couldn't make it today, hopefully we can catch up sometime. X


Hope so too. I'm not as sneezy but coughing lots and no energy and my eyes sore. I've made some dinner and that's all I have done. Sounds as though you had a good time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Rebecca. And such a great price, too! :sm24: xxxooo


Sent you a PM. You can now see that picture on Revelry too :sm24: feeling quite pleased with my self. But really it was down to the help from you, Jane and my technical advisor :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> That's presuming Blackpool will have us back!


As long as you behave yourself????????????????????????????xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bentley has had a very busy day while I was in London


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has had a very busy day while I was in London


Well of course he did, he had to look after the house and make sure he got fed. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> As long as you behave yourself????????????????????????????xxxxxxxxx


Martina and I have not been here long so our reputations are intact at the moment, (well we won't mention Penzance). We obviously have a lot to learn. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


Fantastic photo.. I'm starting to recognize everyone on sight now, would that be our lovely Jinx in turquoise sitting across from Saxy? My probation period in Connections is nearing 3/4's done now and I haven't been thrown out yet! :sm17: :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has had a very busy day while I was in London


Aww... he's adorable!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Martina and I have not been here long so our reputations are intact at the moment, (well we won't mention Penzance). We obviously have a lot to learn. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


oh,oh... I think I'm in trouble! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Fantastic photo.. I'm starting to recognize everyone on sight now, would that be our lovely Jinx in turquoise sitting across from Saxy? My probation period in Connections is nearing 3/4's done now and I haven't been thrown out yet! :sm17: :sm02:


I wasn't told of a probation period, I wonder if I have passed merit yet? xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> oh,oh... I think I'm in trouble! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Why? What have you done? :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, we received our first snow, I didn't even have the gumption to take a picture of it! 
I will keep myself distracted from it by making a pot of soup and some banana bread. Remember in years gone by how the dogs loved being out in it. The snowballs that would build up in their fur were just incredible... and huge, they dripped all over the house! Now they are old and prefer to stay in front of the fire, just like me! Wishing you all a good day! xoxo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Martina and I have not been here long so our reputations are intact at the moment, (well we won't mention Penzance). We obviously have a lot to learn. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Yes, we are two innocents !


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Why? What have you done? :sm15: :sm15:


Well for one thing, I've only ever knit 3 things in my whole life :sm08: ... that alone should get me thrown out! We won't worry about the rest... :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Yes, we are two innocents !


I bet we won't be after Blackpool. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Well for one thing, I've only ever knit 3 things in my whole life :sm08: ... that alone should get me thrown out! We won't worry about the rest... :sm04:


Go on, spill. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


what a wonderful group!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sent you a PM. You can now see that picture on Revelry too :sm24: feeling quite pleased with my self. But really it was down to the help from you, Jane and my technical advisor :sm09:


Great! Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley has had a very busy day while I was in London


Awwww! He wore himself out waiting for you to return. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> oh,oh... I think I'm in trouble! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


You don't have to be in trouble, you have to cause it!! Xxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You don't have to be in trouble, you have to cause it!! Xxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Go on, spill. xx


ok.. only one though! I used to sign my own report cards when I went to school. :sm15:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> You don't have to be in trouble, you have to cause it!! Xxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????


haha! Off the hook :sm02: ... thank's Purple, your the best! xoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have had a long day today after taking DS to work I picked up Ava so she could spend the night with Michael at their moms well he wanted to stay with grandma..so he stayed and I took Ava to her moms then me and DD went shopping got a few Christmas presents and then had my glasses fixed, then I took a package to my parents house and DD and I went to eat and I got a phone call from the kids mom asking me to get Michael some play doh so I did and went all the way back to her house then got caught in traffic because there was an accident so I had to turn around and go the long way home...man I am tired!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

What a lovely picture of you all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Oops double post got me!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Never explain, never apologise!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I agree with you wholeheartedly!!! ????????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Martina and I have not been here long so our reputations are intact at the moment, (well we won't mention Penzance). We obviously have a lot to learn. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


OK it's time to spill the beans about Penzance :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Fantastic photo.. I'm starting to recognize everyone on sight now, would that be our lovely Jinx in turquoise sitting across from Saxy? My probation period in Connections is nearing 3/4's done now and I haven't been thrown out yet! :sm17: :sm02:


As far as I'm aware, throwing out doesn't happen, why would it :sm07:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suppose you are more used to it than we would be but 42'C ruined my trip to Melbourne, I couldn't get out of the hotel except to go straight into the mall or the cinema, I hated it!!!


We are more used to it, but I think it is more the younger people are more likely to be more out and about in the heat, than older people - we have learnt or lesson, about what such high temperatures can do to us without even knowing about it! It did take me awhile though; I used to love the feel of the heat on my skin, but now it just feels like I am being roasted alive ???? , but I think that sensation might be more to do with the changing climate! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did they offer you varifocals? I love mine and managed to get used to them pretty quickly! xxx


Varifocals (Multocal here), are a wonderful invention; I love mine and they are so easy to get used to also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey.
> 
> Lisa and Angela your Thanksgiving spread looks gorgeous, Angela, well done on only one piece of chocolate cake.
> 
> ...


I really have to sorry out my sewing room, I am unable to find my rotary cutters, and I need a pair now, so that I can get a gift made in the next fortnight, for our Christmas lunch. I have been procastinating for a long time; and now the time has come to just do it. I am hoping to have it done by the end of this week. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> About 2 in the morning I was still up as Ava was coughing and wheezing and in general not feeling well!


I am a couple of days behind, do you still have Ava, I am hoping that she is feeling a whole heap better by now, the poor kid!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's traditional to have Brussel sprouts with our Christmas dinner so you fry up the leftover potatoes, sprouts, parsnips and any other veg all together, bit of salt and pepper, until you get a nice crispy brown surface, flip it over until the other side is the same,it sounds terrible but it's scrumptious!! xx


Mum used to make hers with cabbage, onion, and every other vegetable that I had real problems eating, so have I never tasted them, but all of my siblings loved them, so I usually had bacon and eggs, because that is usually what the bubble and squeak was served with.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my yarn


Your yarn is beaqutiful rebecca.

I love the photo of you all. I'm glad you had a great day. I was with you in heart.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are all great, Judi! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I have plans to make more of the dolls, and some of Jean Greenhowe's toys, and also Alan Dart's, if I can still find the patterns of his. Apparently a lot of his books are out of print now! ????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> ok.. only one though! I used to sign my own report cards when I went to school. :sm15:


hahahagh love it,,,,,you've passed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got home, took Claire home & spent time with her boys. They seemed to have survived a day with dad. Did you know her partner texted her while we were having lunch because he didn't know how to boil an egg, I keep telling her she does too much for him!
> Our journey home was good, DD was very excited that she had been down the Mail in a taxi! Doesn't take much to keep her happy. DH had to come to get us as the trains ???? were not going near my house.
> Anyway it was great to see you all, I am so lucky to have you all in life. It was good to meet Jinx & her family, thank you for the gift. Special thanks Londy for arranging everything & keeping us company waiting for the lifts!!!!! Bet we all sleep well tonight.


That taxi ride was lovely, round all the places I would never dare drive, I felt like royalty, thank you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She wants to come to Blackpool with us! She said she would phone in sick! Can you imagine her partner managing for all that time when he can't boil an egg. I told her she can come next time, hopefully there will be one.


I'm sure we could fit her in this year, even if she shared with you! We would love to have her along and it would be a help for you! Just saying!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us share a bit of the fun. Glad you all enjoyed your get together.


PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dumplings and they are better than I have ever made........trust me that's not saying much


It still looks good enough to eat, and as long as it tasted good, I wouldn't worry about what it looked like, but I think it looks quite tasty! When I DID cook, apparently I wasn't much good at mundane meals, but I could make a great roast - especially a pork roast ........ with the absolutely essential ...... *CRACKLING *
When I am preparing the pork rin, prior to roasting, it is usually already scored before it is ready for sale, if it isn't, I do that as well, then spread and rub into the prepared skin, a mix ofsalt, cinnamon and (occasionally) nutmeg - I love this, and my older sister, (who had never done this before) absolutely loved it ..... and actually asked me what was rubbed into the skin - I think our mother only ever rubbed salt into the scored skin; but it was still good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. DD and the gks whizzed in this morning on their way to the cinema and they will be back here for hot dogs. I must get on with some sewing as I am making letters for my friends apron. Then I have some other sewing to do, not to mention the iron!

It was a really lovely day, who could think that we could make such wonderful friends through knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure we could fit her in this year, even if she shared with you! We would love to have her along and it would be a help for you! Just saying!! xxx


Now that sounds like a very very good idea!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done. :sm24: They look yummy. I've never made dumplings. xxxooo


I have only ever made sweet dumplings, usually golden syrup dumplings. I don't cook very much now, but might be trusted, to not burn the house down, a bit more; since we have purchased a Fryair.

There are some recipes in the instruction book that came with it, regular food, instead of food that looks like they think that everyone lived on "*PARTY*"????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That would be nice but here you get in trouble if a house is unoccupied. And thieves strip the copper wiring and plumbing. Or homeless move in and start fires if its unheated. Mine is heated but I dont want homeless drinking and soiling. I'm quite worried. You are kind to regret my fall. Your thinking on the commercial made me smile. I thank you all for caring about me. I don't know if I told you the clincher. When I opened the back of my vehicle the two boxes of laminate strips popped to the ground ...yep, right one on top of another onto my left foot. My good news is I got a stove on a good sale...yay! Now maybe I can get water to boil. And son wanted to wait before Putting in the laminate in case it went on sale for black Friday and it did!! Refund of about $30. I went to Michaels craft store and found a book with a child's knit bathrobe...never saw one before. And an afghan with a darling fox. The knit group lady has been so nice and her grand baby has a nursery with fox theme. I'm going to make the afghan for the baby. I need to use yarn less bulky.i also got a book with mitts and such that I really like.


That is a lot to worry about, but I hope that downloading to us, is helping you! ????
Fantastic on the refund on the laminate, especially as you could get you self something! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long day today after taking DS to work I picked up Ava so she could spend the night with Michael at their moms well he wanted to stay with grandma..so he stayed and I took Ava to her moms then me and DD went shopping got a few Christmas presents and then had my glasses fixed, then I took a package to my parents house and DD and I went to eat and I got a phone call from the kids mom asking me to get Michael some play doh so I did and went all the way back to her house then got caught in traffic because there was an accident so I had to turn around and go the long way home...man I am tired!


Some people have fun filled days. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> OK it's time to spill the beans about Penzance :sm09:


Well we haven't been back since, it was on our honeymoon and the car park there was one of those where you drive over the pad and the barrier goes up. We decided to see what would happen if we jumped on it, which we duly did. The barrier went up and promptly stuck up. We legged it. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I have plans to make more of the dolls, and some of Jean Greenhowe's toys, and also Alan Dart's, if I can still find the patterns of his. Apparently a lot of his books are out of print now! ????????


I find Alan Dart's a lot more fiddly than JG. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good early morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do yet, it's too early although we have had a hard frost in the night. DH was up at 7.15 this morning, guess who was up soon after. He seems to have morphed into an early morning person and hasn't stopped doing odds and ends since he got up. I have sat in front of the fire refusing to do anything until it is a reasonable hour. Think we will be on logs again today. See you later, have a good day in London all you travellers. xxx


Same from me, too those travelling! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ditto that from me too !!


And me!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Belated good morning one and all, have been doing a couple of hours log splitting in between getting dinner, but that's my lot for the day, I shall finish cooking dinner and then sit down and watch the grand prix and maybe some snooker and knit. I am determined not to overdo it and himself can like it or lump it. It's quite pleasant today but very cold with a bitter wind. Have a quiet, peaceful Sunday. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, my tablet is running out of oomph, so I off to plug in the tablet, and do some more knitting.
Have a wonderful day! 

Goodnight from me! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Is there an end in site for this load of logs? Glad you are taking the rest of the day off from this chore. You deserve some restful time in your day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning one and all, have been doing a couple of hours log splitting in between getting dinner, but that's my lot for the day, I shall finish cooking dinner and then sit down and watch the grand prix and maybe some snooker and knit. I am determined not to overdo it and himself can like it or lump it. It's quite pleasant today but very cold with a bitter wind. Have a quiet, peaceful Sunday. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we haven't been back since, it was on our honeymoon and the car park there was one of those where you drive over the pad and the barrier goes up. We decided to see what would happen if we jumped on it, which we duly did. The barrier went up and promptly stuck up. We legged it. :sm12: :sm12:


Love it, that sounds just the sort of thing l would do????????????????????xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I find Alan Dart's a lot more fiddly than JG. xx


I quite agree. JG is fery clear on her instructions xxx Happy knitying day xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> haha! Off the hook :sm02: ... thank's Purple, your the best! xoxo


You're welcome xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Is there an end in site for this load of logs? Glad you are taking the rest of the day off from this chore. You deserve some restful time in your day.


We still have quite a pile on the drive and the floor of the garage is filling up again, but no more are ordered for this year so maybe by Christmas I'll get finished. xxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am a couple of days behind, do you still have Ava, I am hoping that she is feeling a whole heap better by now, the poor kid!


She was feeling better after she used my inhaler she is supposed to take breathing treatments everyday but they don't make her so then she just gradually gets worse and worse.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are great photos!
> Is there other Memorials, for other animals who lost their lives in the different wars? I am not sure, but I think there has been one done here, possibly in Canberra, for horses and dogs, who died in different wars, I think I will check up on that. If it has been done, I think it should be, because none of the animals really had any choice, and they couldn't refuse, either!


there are several around the world for animals killed in action, but, to my knowledge, ours is the only one 'strictly for the birds'.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Both ends of her are beautiful, well done!
> I have only done one doll so far, but have made a few other toys for the gks. I will post them for you; to those who have already seen them, please accept my apologies for the repitition of photos. ????????????


cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning I have been awake since 5am, had not heard from DS since 2 yesterday when I dropped him off so DH assumed since he didn't call that he got off at 5 well he has been sitting there for two hours waiting as he wasn't supposed to get off till 7 this is somehow going to be my fault I just know it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it was the politicians and I'm not sure when it happened. When I was a kid, we certainly observed Good Friday as the day of mourning, Easter Sunday was more or less a normal Sunday and Easter Monday was a day of celebration with Easter Parades and so on. However, back then no shops opened except on the Saturday!


Our local Co-op is n't closed on any day of the year, not even Christmas day. It's no problem as not everyone celebrates Christmas.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What's bubble & squeak?


I'm sure someone has answered this. Cooked until crunchy it is wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's traditional to have Brussel sprouts with our Christmas dinner so you fry up the leftover potatoes, sprouts, parsnips and any other veg all together, bit of salt and pepper, until you get a nice crispy brown surface, flip it over until the other side is the same,it sounds terrible but it's scrumptious!! xx


everyday bubble and squeak is cabbage and potatoes. Add corned beef and you have a lovely quick meal.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think they are from one of her books, and the doll was styled on her dolls, I just changed the face and hair, so the likeness was of one of my gd's. I plan to do that for all of the girls, and I also need to make 3 graduation dolls for my youngest DD, for each of her graduations through uni - her first degree, then Honours and next is her PhD of Arts, in Writing and Creative Communication.


Clever girl, she'll love those dolls!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

DS is finally home I am going back to sleep!

Have a wonderful day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I don't do the apples or cranberries, but I do add the celery and onions and all brown up some ground sausage and add that to it, too, and use chicken broth to moisten it all.


The chicken broth is another good idea!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Minus the sprouts. Yuck. xxx


In Bubble and Squeak is the only way I really like them!! :sm15: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


We did sit there talking for rather too long; there was a queue waiting! We were together for a few hours, but it seemed like 5 minutes. 
It was great meeting Jynx and her lovely family, as well as the rest of the London gang. You are all such lovely people. Here's to the next time!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Rebecca. And such a great price, too! :sm24: xxxooo


It is. Didn't she do well!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh we always have dumplings with stew, they are the best bit. xxx :sm09: :sm24:


I agree!! :sm24: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. xxx


I'm dying to meet you next! You just seem to fit right in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That material I've photographed it on was one of two other bargains from today, it was in the remnants box down in home furnishings


I thought I recognised it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She wants to come to Blackpool with us! She said she would phone in sick! Can you imagine her partner managing for all that time when he can't boil an egg. I told her she can come next time, hopefully there will be one.


You can bet on it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Martina and I have not been here long so our reputations are intact at the moment, (well we won't mention Penzance). We obviously have a lot to learn. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


What happened in Penzance?!!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm06: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Fantastic photo.. I'm starting to recognize everyone on sight now, would that be our lovely Jinx in turquoise sitting across from Saxy? My probation period in Connections is nearing 3/4's done now and I haven't been thrown out yet! :sm17: :sm02:


Sorry, there's no escape now Trish!!! Yes, that is the lovely Jynx, her DGD is to her right and one of her daughters to the right again, opposite her lovely DH, Gerry! x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Fantastic photo.. I'm starting to recognize everyone on sight now, would that be our lovely Jinx in turquoise sitting across from Saxy? My probation period in Connections is nearing 3/4's done now and I haven't been thrown out yet! :sm17: :sm02:


Probation period??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't told of a probation period, I wonder if I have passed merit yet? xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


We're still mulling it over! Mulled wine anyone?! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, we are two innocents !


Then what are you doing on here?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> ok.. only one though! I used to sign my own report cards when I went to school. :sm15:


and.....?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well, we received our first snow, I didn't even have the gumption to take a picture of it!
> I will keep myself distracted from it by making a pot of soup and some banana bread. Remember in years gone by how the dogs loved being out in it. The snowballs that would build up in their fur were just incredible... and huge, they dripped all over the house! Now they are old and prefer to stay in front of the fire, just like me! Wishing you all a good day! xoxo


Stay warm and take a leaf out of the doggies' book, if they don't want to go out, do as they do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well for one thing, I've only ever knit 3 things in my whole life :sm08: ... that alone should get me thrown out! We won't worry about the rest... :sm04:


I see! Did you mention this misdemeanor on your application form?? Never mind, it will rub off on you, I had not knitted many more than that when I first came on here but this lot always inspire me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> ok.. only one though! I used to sign my own report cards when I went to school. :sm15:


I'm guessing that most of us have done that!! I used to write my own 'getting out of gym glass' notes!!! x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam, I have plans to make more of the dolls, and some of Jean Greenhowe's toys, and also Alan Dart's, if I can still find the patterns of his. Apparently a lot of his books are out of print now! ????????


There's a new Alan Dart every month in Simply Knitting magazine. How he does it I don't know. He's amazing. I love his mice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long day today after taking DS to work I picked up Ava so she could spend the night with Michael at their moms well he wanted to stay with grandma..so he stayed and I took Ava to her moms then me and DD went shopping got a few Christmas presents and then had my glasses fixed, then I took a package to my parents house and DD and I went to eat and I got a phone call from the kids mom asking me to get Michael some play doh so I did and went all the way back to her house then got caught in traffic because there was an accident so I had to turn around and go the long way home...man I am tired!


Tough day but sounds like you got a lot done!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we haven't been back since, it was on our honeymoon and the car park there was one of those where you drive over the pad and the barrier goes up. We decided to see what would happen if we jumped on it, which we duly did. The barrier went up and promptly stuck up. We legged it. :sm12: :sm12:


I love it! You're allowed to do things like that on honeymoon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I find Alan Dart's a lot more fiddly than JG. xx


He's a perfectionist and expects us to be as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we haven't been back since, it was on our honeymoon and the car park there was one of those where you drive over the pad and the barrier goes up. We decided to see what would happen if we jumped on it, which we duly did. The barrier went up and promptly stuck up. We legged it. :sm12: :sm12:


Well I lived in Cornwall for nine years and every time we went to Penzance, the locals in the pub would talk about the day the car park pop up barrier was broken. by a couple of up country ne'er do wells!!!!

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning one and all, have been doing a couple of hours log splitting in between getting dinner, but that's my lot for the day, I shall finish cooking dinner and then sit down and watch the grand prix and maybe some snooker and knit. I am determined not to overdo it and himself can like it or lump it. It's quite pleasant today but very cold with a bitter wind. Have a quiet, peaceful Sunday. xxx


I'm glad we got through to you and you are now looking after yourself!! Enjoy your Grand Prix and the snooker, rather you than me, stay warm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> everyday bubble and squeak is cabbage and potatoes. Add corned beef and you have a lovely quick meal.


Corned beef hash, yummy, had that on Thursday night!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We're still mulling it over! Mulled wine anyone?! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Oh yes please. I got home to a bottle of Baileys. Just a couple of glasses and I slept well last night.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We did sit there talking for rather too long; there was a queue waiting! We were together for a few hours, but it seemed like 5 minutes.
> It was great meeting Jynx and her lovely family, as well as the rest of the London gang. You are all such lovely people. Here's to the next time!


It was so lovely to see you too Janet, you came such a long way which was good of you. I could have gone on chatting all night, maybe we'll do that in Blackpool!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well I lived in Cornwall for nine years and every time we went to Penzance, the locals in the pub would talk about the day the car park pop up barrier was broken. by a couple of up country ne'er do wells!!!!
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I believe you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was so lovely to see you too Janet, you came such a long way which was good of you. I could have gone on chatting all night, maybe we'll do that in Blackpool!!! xxxx


But it's not that far. The train goes from Worthing direct to Victoria, costs just £15.50 for the day including use on the tube and runs every hour. I consider myself part of the London gang, along with Purple, who also isn't far away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was so lovely to see you too Janet, you came such a long way which was good of you. I could have gone on chatting all night, maybe we'll do that in Blackpool!!! xxxx


That's a safe bet.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm dying to meet you next! You just seem to fit right in.


Wonderwool end of April, there's a bed here (well bed settee), with your name on it if you want it? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What happened in Penzance?!!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm06: xxx


See page 235. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Then what are you doing on here?!


Being corrupted I guess. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well I lived in Cornwall for nine years and every time we went to Penzance, the locals in the pub would talk about the day the car park pop up barrier was broken. by a couple of up country ne'er do wells!!!!
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Oh dear, when did you live down there? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> That's a safe bet.


Will we get any sleep in Blackpool? I'm banking on catching up on some there, what time do you all get up? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But it's not that far. The train goes from Worthing direct to Victoria, costs just £15.50 for the day including use on the tube and runs every hour. I consider myself part of the London gang, along with Purple, who also isn't far away.


Ok, when you put it like that, maybe not so bad!! That was a very good deal on the train ticket, good for you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> See page 235. xx


Yeah, that'll teach me to post before I catch up!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx

Why did I only get two xx? You don't love me any more!! :sm03: :sm19: :sm22: :sm23: xx*X*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, when did you live down there? xxx


1991-2000 xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will we get any sleep in Blackpool? I'm banking on catching up on some there, what time do you all get up? xxx


Well someone, me actually, gets up around 8am and makes everyone a drink but if there's tea and coffee in every room, you can jolly well make your own!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Belated good morning one and all, have been doing a couple of hours log splitting in between getting dinner, but that's my lot for the day, I shall finish cooking dinner and then sit down and watch the grand prix and maybe some snooker and knit. I am determined not to overdo it and himself can like it or lump it. It's quite pleasant today but very cold with a bitter wind. Have a quiet, peaceful Sunday. xxx


It's good you're pacing yourself with the log splitting, Barny. Mr. Ric did something to his hamstring over at the rental house yesterday. Got tangled up with a ladder and down he went. Thankfully he was just stepping off of it when this all happened. I wasn't there, so he drove himself home and is now in terrible pain - especially if he sits too long. He was doing a lot of hobbling around last night. He seemed to sleep okay, so hopefully it will be feeling better this morning. I'm trying to be optimistic. :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Well, we received our first snow, I didn't even have the gumption to take a picture of it!
> I will keep myself distracted from it by making a pot of soup and some banana bread. Remember in years gone by how the dogs loved being out in it. The snowballs that would build up in their fur were just incredible... and huge, they dripped all over the house! Now they are old and prefer to stay in front of the fire, just like me! Wishing you all a good day! xoxo


Stay in & keep warm!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sure hope he is feeling less sore today. Sometimes it gets worse overnight. Oh dear, I hope that is not the case.


Miss Pam said:


> It's good you're pacing yourself with the log splitting, Barny. Mr. Ric did something to his hamstring over at the rental house yesterday. Got tangled up with a ladder and down he went. Thankfully he was just stepping off of it when this all happened. I wasn't there, so he drove himself home and is now in terrible pain - especially if he sits too long. He was doing a lot of hobbling around last night. He seemed to sleep okay, so hopefully it will be feeling better this morning. I'm trying to be optimistic. :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sweet pea is off to her dad's, and goodness, I loved having her the last two days but I shall now go and attack my pillow before the funeral .
Love and hugs all
XOXOXOXO


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> In Bubble and Squeak is the only way I really like them!! :sm15: xxx


I love Brussels, but they have to be cooked right. When my youngest DD was tiny she was the fussiest of eaters & on Christmas Day she had a plate with potato & loads of Brussels, she still really enjoys them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing that most of us have done that!! I used to write my own 'getting out of gym glass' notes!!! x


I know I did all the time. There was no way I was running round the playing field in navy blue knickers, in front of the local boys school.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's good you're pacing yourself with the log splitting, Barny. Mr. Ric did something to his hamstring over at the rental house yesterday. Got tangled up with a ladder and down he went. Thankfully he was just stepping off of it when this all happened. I wasn't there, so he drove himself home and is now in terrible pain - especially if he sits too long. He was doing a lot of hobbling around last night. He seemed to sleep okay, so hopefully it will be feeling better this morning. I'm trying to be optimistic. :sm17: xxxooo


Aw, love and healing cyber hugs to Ric! What is it with these DHs and ladders?!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know I did all the time. There was no way I was running round the playing field in navy blue knickers, in front of the local boys school.


It was horrible,wasn't it? We had a real masochist of a gym teacher, she used to pick on the, shall we say, 'less athletic' girls and make them do everything twice. If you couldn't get over the horse and a)I couldn't and b) I was frightened of breaking my glasses but couldn't see without them, she would whack us across the backside with a plimsoll and humiliate us to tears. Can you tell this has left a mark on me?!!!

:sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm09: xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> But it's not that far. The train goes from Worthing direct to Victoria, costs just £15.50 for the day including use on the tube and runs every hour. I consider myself part of the London gang, along with Purple, who also isn't far away.


You are part of our gang. It took us a while to get OUT of Peter Jones, there were so many people using the lifts we got stranded! Poor Londy was getting fed up, I think she wished she had gone with the rest of you. BUT I did get in a black cab, which I hadn't managed for a while.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sure hope he is feeling less sore today. Sometimes it gets worse overnight. Oh dear, I hope that is not the case.


Thank you. He's still pretty sore. I'm letting him figure out what he wants to do about it and feeding him pain relievers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, love and healing cyber hugs to Ric! What is it with these DHs and ladders?!!!! xxx


Good question!!! They should definitely stay off of them. I'll pass along your hugs. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Can you remember when I went to the craft show last week and I bought a budgie? Well...I'm going to attempt to show him to you. Give him a warm welcome....this is Budge the budgie.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can you remember when I went to the craft show last week and I bought a budgie? Well...I'm going to attempt to show him to you. Give him a warm welcome....this is Budge the budgie.


Budge the budgie


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Budge the budgie


Budge the budgie


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

and again. stupid kp


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

budge the budgie


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

i WILL win!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, that'll teach me to post before I catch up!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx
> 
> Why did I only get two xx? You don't love me any more!! :sm03: :sm19: :sm22: :sm23: xx*X*


Of course I do. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> 1991-2000 xxx


And they were still talking about us, we were there in 1970. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

and again


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well someone, me actually, gets up around 8am and makes everyone a drink but if there's tea and coffee in every room, you can jolly well make your own!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Oooh you can be hard sometimes. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

again


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's good you're pacing yourself with the log splitting, Barny. Mr. Ric did something to his hamstring over at the rental house yesterday. Got tangled up with a ladder and down he went. Thankfully he was just stepping off of it when this all happened. I wasn't there, so he drove himself home and is now in terrible pain - especially if he sits too long. He was doing a lot of hobbling around last night. He seemed to sleep okay, so hopefully it will be feeling better this morning. I'm trying to be optimistic. :sm17: xxxooo


Sorry to hear about his injury but he's a man so it won't be better. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It was horrible,wasn't it? We had a real masochist of a gym teacher, she used to pick on the, shall we say, 'less athletic' girls and make them do everything twice. If you couldn't get over the horse and a)I couldn't and b) I was frightened of breaking my glasses but couldn't see without them, she would whack us across the backside with a plimsoll and humiliate us to tears. Can you tell this has left a mark on me?!!!
> 
> :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm09: xxx


Psychological or physical? xxx :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

again


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> again


Hurrah, well done you won. He's cute. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

can someone of you my friends tell me an easy way to post a photo. I seem to have awful trouble.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know I did all the time. There was no way I was running round the playing field in navy blue knickers, in front of the local boys school.


Bet that was a sight for sore eyes :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are part of our gang. It took us a while to get OUT of Peter Jones, there were so many people using the lifts we got stranded! Poor Londy was getting fed up, I think she wished she had gone with the rest of you. BUT I did get in a black cab, which I hadn't managed for a while.


Yeah, I got a little feisty with one lady in the lift. We had been waiting ages to get Chris's wheelchair into a lift but they were full every time they stopped. Seeing my frustrated face one lady in a packed lift sniggered but I told her it wasn't funny. She said she hadn't been laughing, hmmm!
I guess maybe I embarrassed Chris and Claire but I couldn't understand why people that were perfectly able to get on an escalator would cram into a lift, while folks on wheels, including baby carriages were left standing GRRRRR rant over!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course I do. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's alright then!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> again


Yay, she did it well done Susan and what a little tweetie he is! Did you get him cheep?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Psychological or physical? xxx :sm15:


Probably both, I may still have the weals on my bot!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> can someone of you my friends tell me an easy way to post a photo. I seem to have awful trouble.


Oh youpoor frustrated little lady, I could just picture you, hurling abuse at the screen :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

All I do is click on 'choose file', open the picture I want to post and then click on 'add attachment', you should then be able to see it on the screen. Then you click on 'send' and away it goes!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> again


Yay! He is really cute!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been knitting and watching snooker this afternoon. Got a lot knitted. Ive just had a shower and am all cosy in my pj's next to the radiator. You can tell its winter. My washed knickers are all line up on the radiators to dry.....If I got company I'd have to do a mad rush and get them off.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, she did it well done Susan and what a little tweetie he is! Did you get him cheep?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


$3.50.......not bad...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He was worth waiting for. Very nicely made. What did you do different the last time you went to post the picture?


grandma susan said:


> again


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My hint would be remember to hit SEND. Then wait and wait and wait while it works and then finally it actually sends it.


grandma susan said:


> can someone of you my friends tell me an easy way to post a photo. I seem to have awful trouble.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> again


Now that's whst l call persistence. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. He's still pretty sore. I'm letting him figure out what he wants to do about it and feeding him pain relievers. xxxooo


Healing hugs to Ric and Mr P sympathizes. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I got a little feisty with one lady in the lift. We had been waiting ages to get Chris's wheelchair into a lift but they were full every time they stopped. Seeing my frustrated face one lady in a packed lift sniggered but I told her it wasn't funny. She said she hadn't been laughing, hmmm!
> I guess maybe I embarrassed Chris and Claire but I couldn't understand why people that were perfectly able to get on an escalator would cram into a lift, while folks on wheels, including baby carriages were left standing GRRRRR rant over!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


You rant away. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been knitting and watching snooker this afternoon. Got a lot knitted. Ive just had a shower and am all cosy in my pj's next to the radiator. You can tell its winter. My washed knickers are all line up on the radiators to dry.....If I got company I'd have to do a mad rush and get them off.


Ditto here (apart from lining up knickers), watched the grand prix and then had a nice soak in the bath. Now knitting. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been knitting and watching snooker this afternoon. Got a lot knitted. Ive just had a shower and am all cosy in my pj's next to the radiator. You can tell its winter. My washed knickers are all line up on the radiators to dry.....If I got company I'd have to do a mad rush and get them off.


We're all coming round!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> He was worth waiting for. Very nicely made. What did you do different the last time you went to post the picture?


Im blowed if I know :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS dressed for his scuba diving today


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

thats my boy....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> again


Hurray!!! I was laughing so much DH looked over my shoulder to see why I was laughing and is quite bemused :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> thats my boy....


That water looks chilly. You're getting the hang of posting photos now xxxxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> again


This is so cheery, I could see them in all different bird colour's! Fantastic winnings Gr. S. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I got a little feisty with one lady in the lift. We had been waiting ages to get Chris's wheelchair into a lift but they were full every time they stopped. Seeing my frustrated face one lady in a packed lift sniggered but I told her it wasn't funny. She said she hadn't been laughing, hmmm!
> I guess maybe I embarrassed Chris and Claire but I couldn't understand why people that were perfectly able to get on an escalator would cram into a lift, while folks on wheels, including baby carriages were left standing GRRRRR rant over!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I'm with you... that's plain inconsiderate. I believe in Karma! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Stay in & keep warm!


Thank you Chris, we are! Hope you are having a good day today! xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> It was horrible,wasn't it? We had a real masochist of a gym teacher, she used to pick on the, shall we say, 'less athletic' girls and make them do everything twice. If you couldn't get over the horse and a)I couldn't and b) I was frightened of breaking my glasses but couldn't see without them, she would whack us across the backside with a plimsoll and humiliate us to tears. Can you tell this has left a mark on me?!!!
> 
> :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm09: xxx


I've never taken to sports, perhaps because when I was in Gr. 1 we were playing softball and I couldn't hit the ball very well, truthfully not at all. The boys went wild and put me in tears! So the kind teacher said he would help me hit and held the bat with me... we hit it and then I ran right past the base, out of the field and never came back! :sm12: That was enough to finish me!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> This is so cheery, I could see them in all different bird colour's! Fantastic winnings Gr. S. xoxo


Bentley could have a field day. He's been in and out all day, he's now collapsed on an armchair....


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> and.....?


One day I'll tell you in person! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've never taken to sports, perhaps because when I was in Gr. 1 we were playing softball and I couldn't hit the ball very well, truthfully not at all. The boys went wild and put me in tears! So the kind teacher said he would help me hit and held the bat with me... we hit it and then I ran right past the base, out of the field and never came back! :sm12: That was enough to finish me!


That's a shame, we had a lovely games teacher, very encouraging to everyone whatever their ability. Xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> again


Spectacular !!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: 
He's gorgeous , you should be so proud ! 
And the perseverance ! You did win :sm02: 
You always will in my book anyway .XOXOXOXO


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley could have a field day. He's been in and out all day, he's now collapsed on an armchair....


He has markings like my Zena. She is currently sitting on the tv table blocking my view of snooker. Her cohort Woody is yowling looking for her! Woody doesn't like being held as you can tell! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> He has markings like my Zena. She is currently sitting on the tv table blocking my view of snooker. Her cohort Woody is yowling looking for her! Woody doesn't like being held as you can tell! xoxo


Lovely photos, I've just shown Bentley and he purred. Xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh yes please. I got home to a bottle of Baileys. Just a couple of glasses and I slept well last night.


I have Bailey's Vanilla right now, a little jigger and it puts me right to sleep too! xox


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'd love to cuddle up with Bentley , he looks so snuggly soft and precious. 

Hope the ladder injured dh's are well soon. 
GSusan , looks like you got it now. 
Here is one of sweet pea cooking some scrambled eggs with pawpaw.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos, I've just shown Bentley and he purred. Xx


Woody can be snotty, I'm sure Bentley has better manners! He sort of rules the roost around here and is Mr. J's cat and can do no wrong!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> I'd love to cuddle up with Bentley , he looks so snuggly soft and precious.
> 
> Hope the ladder injured dh's are well soon.
> GSusan , looks like you got it now.
> Here is one of sweet pea cooking some scrambled eggs with pawpaw.


That's beautiful Angela, it sort of has a Norman Rockwell feel. Sweet Pea's precious!
You treasure those pictures.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks , she had me pretty wrapped around her little finger lol. 
She gets super jealous with her Nonna though. She doesn't want me to love anything but her lol.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's good you're pacing yourself with the log splitting, Barny. Mr. Ric did something to his hamstring over at the rental house yesterday. Got tangled up with a ladder and down he went. Thankfully he was just stepping off of it when this all happened. I wasn't there, so he drove himself home and is now in terrible pain - especially if he sits too long. He was doing a lot of hobbling around last night. He seemed to sleep okay, so hopefully it will be feeling better this morning. I'm trying to be optimistic. :sm17: xxxooo


Hoping Mr. Ric's ok... sending good vibes Pam. oxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> Woody can be snotty, I'm sure Bentley has better manners! He sort of rules the roost around here and is Mr. J's cat and can do no wrong!


He is beautiful ! I LOVE cats. I always had cats here till new neighbors complained about them poo'ing in their yard. . I hope they like all the mice that have moved in.

This was my little lana, he was so tiny. He had an enlarged heart and died of a heart attack and I miss him like crazy, he was 1yr.old


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Thanks , she had me pretty wrapped around her little finger lol.
> She gets super jealous with her Nonna though. She doesn't want me to love anything but her lol.


She reminds me of Shirley Temple, what's not to love!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> He is beautiful ! I LOVE cats. I always had cats here till new neighbors complained about them poo'ing in their yard. . I hope they like all the mice that have moved in.
> 
> This was my little lana, he was so tiny. He had an enlarged heart and died of a heart attack and I miss him like crazy, he was 1yr.old


He is very beautiful, I'm glad you got to love him for the short time you did. Woody was thrown down a concrete window well when he was 13 weeks old. He had been down there for days in 40 degree weather and had no more pads on his feet from trying to get out. I heard him crying on my coffee break... he was almost a goner and the nurses I worked with passed the hat and put half the money I needed to get him saved by the vets. Now he thinks he's King Tut! :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> She reminds me of Shirley Temple, what's not to love!


Me too !! She is a ball of energy , and I am super biased but she has been Nonna's baby from the minute she was born. 
Bless her heart , she lived with me most of the first two years . Now they are an hour away and she is not a happy camper about leaving Nonna's house.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> He is very beautiful, I'm glad you got to love him for the short time you did. Woody was thrown down a concrete window well when he was 13 weeks old. He had been down there for days in 40 degree weather and had no more pads on his feet from trying to get out. I heard him crying on my coffee break... he was almost a goner and the nurses I worked with passed the hat and put half the money I needed to get him saved by the vets. Now he thinks he's King Tut! :sm02:


Awwww , well he fits right in with most cats that rule the world lol. 
DD1 rescued lana from my cousins farm, the chickens kept attacking him :sm15:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I told her I love her curls and she said she loves me more than curls !


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Me too !! She is a ball of energy , and I am super biased but she has been Nonna's baby from the minute she was born.
> Bless her heart , she lived with me most of the first two years . Now they are an hour away and she is not a happy camper about leaving Nonna's house.


I loved my grandmother that way too, we lived with her till I was 5 and the new house was built. I was so heartbroken I got to return every weekend for years after and she's still in my heart today even when she's not here! In fact, I named my cat after her... Zena.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> He is beautiful ! I LOVE cats. I always had cats here till new neighbors complained about them poo'ing in their yard. . I hope they like all the mice that have moved in.
> 
> This was my little lana, he was so tiny. He had an enlarged heart and died of a heart attack and I miss him like crazy, he was 1yr.old


So sweet xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> She reminds me of Shirley Temple, what's not to love!


She lokks so grown up and gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry to hear about his injury but he's a man so it won't be better. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


I know. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah, well done you won. He's cute. Zxx


Ditto from me, Susan. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Healing hugs to Ric and Mr P sympathizes. Xxxxx


Thank you and Mr P. I'll let Mr Ric know. He'll appreciate it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS dressed for his scuba diving today


You got that one posted. He looks great. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I'm with you... that's plain inconsiderate. I believe in Karma! xoxox


Me, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hoping Mr. Ric's ok... sending good vibes Pam. oxo


Thank you, Trish. He's doing a tiny bit better today. Over at the rental doing all kinds of things that don't require a ladder. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I find Alan Dart's a lot more fiddly than JG. xx


I haven't made any yet, but I got his pattern of Noah's Arc (I liked his animals best, out of the patterns that I found), which I haven't begun yet, but he writes his patterns differently to JG. I wonder if she has a middle name, and what it is, I was a JG, many moons ago! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> God morning girls, its frosty here. I hope you all enjoy yourselves together today. Have a great time, and give my love to Jynx.
> 
> GS1 slept last night. We had a great night. But I didnt sleep well again. My mind just goes round all the time. Never mind! I'll sleep tonight.


Have you tried having some relaxing, or some other type of music that you like, playing softly? That is the only thing that works for me, when my brain won't shut up! ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have you tried having some relaxing, or some other type of music that you like, playing softly? That is the only thing that works for me, when my brain won't shut up! ????


I like doing that too.
I have a sleep time Playlist on my phone. When all else fails. ... :sm02: music soothes the soul.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS dressed for his scuba diving today


He looks so happy ! Such a handsome fella.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> I loved my grandmother that way too, we lived with her till I was 5 and the new house was built. I was so heartbroken I got to return every weekend for years after and she's still in my heart today even when she's not here! In fact, I named my cat after her... Zena.


Oh I love to hear that !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So sweet xx


Thanks love :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She lokks so grown up and gorgeous xxxx


She is 3 going on 13 ! :sm06: :sm01:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> My hint would be remember to hit SEND. Then wait and wait and wait while it works and then finally it actually sends it.


Don't forget add attachment then update then send I know it is a tad more complicated since they "fixed" it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go to sleep have to pick up DS at 7am but Michael keeps breathing funny and saying the air won't go in his mouth!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just trying it out to see if I needed to click update. I did not update. Browse: Add: and send is all I need to do. No update. I guess different procedures may be needed for different electronics.


binkbrice said:


> Don't forget add attachment then update then send I know it is a tad more complicated since they "fixed" it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just trying it out to see if I needed to click update. I did not update. Browse: Add: and send is all I need to do. No update. I guess different procedures may be needed for different electronics.


That's a very smart poncho. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, there is a blackbird singing his little heart out outside the kitchen window. KnitWIts here this morning so I'll catch you later. Happy Monday xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull but not so cold Wales. Nothing on my agenda today but I can guess what's on DH's. I can't see a lot of the garage floor which is a bad sign. Am sitting here quietly hoping he won't notice me but I don't think that's going to work, so see you all later. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Good luck with remaining invisible.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not so cold Wales. Nothing on my agenda today but I can guess what's on DH's. I can't see a lot of the garage floor which is a bad sign. Am sitting here quietly hoping he won't notice me but I don't think that's going to work, so see you all later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its dull here. Im off to S and B this afternoon. Have a great day no matter what you do.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'd love to cuddle up with Bentley , he looks so snuggly soft and precious.
> 
> Hope the ladder injured dh's are well soon.
> GSusan , looks like you got it now.
> Here is one of sweet pea cooking some scrambled eggs with pawpaw.


She is as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Good luck with remaining invisible.


It didn't work, I didn't think it would but said I would do an hour which I have done now back in the warm. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). All packed and ready to go to the hotel for training. I just have to go to work today first. I have more stuff to put in the car than when I went to England. It would have been easier if I didn't need to bring all the work stuff.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, there is a blackbird singing his little heart out outside the kitchen window. KnitWIts here this morning so I'll catch you later. Happy Monday xx


I actually saw a silly robin who had not migrated south yet. I'm sure there are no bugs or worms left for him to eat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just trying it out to see if I needed to click update. I did not update. Browse: Add: and send is all I need to do. No update. I guess different procedures may be needed for different electronics.


Nice poncho. I need to make a poncho.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I actually saw a silly robin who had not migrated south yet. I'm sure there are no bugs or worms left for him to eat.


Your robins must different from ours, ours stay around all year. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I need to go to sleep have to pick up DS at 7am but Michael keeps breathing funny and saying the air won't go in his mouth!


Is he getting a cold?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have you tried having some relaxing, or some other type of music that you like, playing softly? That is the only thing that works for me, when my brain won't shut up! ????


The sound of a fan puts me to sleep. I have fan sounds downloaded to my little ipod.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> She reminds me of Shirley Temple, what's not to love!


She does, what a cutie.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> He is beautiful ! I LOVE cats. I always had cats here till new neighbors complained about them poo'ing in their yard. . I hope they like all the mice that have moved in.
> 
> This was my little lana, he was so tiny. He had an enlarged heart and died of a heart attack and I miss him like crazy, he was 1yr.old


I'm so sorry that your neighbours are a pain. Our old neighbour used to complain about the cats digging up his yard until we both saw a skunk digging in the same spot that he said the cats were digging.
My cats are all indoor cats now. Mama-smokey hasn't been outside for a month. It's not much fun when she is the only cat that went out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have Bailey's Vanilla right now, a little jigger and it puts me right to sleep too! xox


I didn't know it came in Vanilla. I'll have to look for that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> He has markings like my Zena. She is currently sitting on the tv table blocking my view of snooker. Her cohort Woody is yowling looking for her! Woody doesn't like being held as you can tell! xoxo


My Princess doesn't like being picked up either. Princesses like all their feet on the floor :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley could have a field day. He's been in and out all day, he's now collapsed on an armchair....


Good cat nap.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonderwool end of April, there's a bed here (well bed settee), with your name on it if you want it? xxx


that's a deal!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I've never taken to sports, perhaps because when I was in Gr. 1 we were playing softball and I couldn't hit the ball very well, truthfully not at all. The boys went wild and put me in tears! So the kind teacher said he would help me hit and held the bat with me... we hit it and then I ran right past the base, out of the field and never came back! :sm12: That was enough to finish me!


I was never graceful but I was enthusiastic about sports. I could hit a softball deep into the field, but couldn't throw it straight. I could run fast, but only for short distances. And every summersault went crooked.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will we get any sleep in Blackpool? I'm banking on catching up on some there, what time do you all get up? xxx


ATM I am normally up before noon. Joking aside June tends to wake people up with coffee when we are away together. I get up then because I don't want to miss anything!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS dressed for his scuba diving today


He looks ready to go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, when you put it like that, maybe not so bad!! That was a very good deal on the train ticket, good for you!!! xxxx


Saturday rate. With a Senior Railcard.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's good you're pacing yourself with the log splitting, Barny. Mr. Ric did something to his hamstring over at the rental house yesterday. Got tangled up with a ladder and down he went. Thankfully he was just stepping off of it when this all happened. I wasn't there, so he drove himself home and is now in terrible pain - especially if he sits too long. He was doing a lot of hobbling around last night. He seemed to sleep okay, so hopefully it will be feeling better this morning. I'm trying to be optimistic. :sm17: xxxooo


Poor Mr Ric. I'm sending healing vibes. Tell him to be more careful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I got a little feisty with one lady in the lift. We had been waiting ages to get Chris's wheelchair into a lift but they were full every time they stopped. Seeing my frustrated face one lady in a packed lift sniggered but I told her it wasn't funny. She said she hadn't been laughing, hmmm!
> I guess maybe I embarrassed Chris and Claire but I couldn't understand why people that were perfectly able to get on an escalator would cram into a lift, while folks on wheels, including baby carriages were left standing GRRRRR rant over!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


The elevators in our malls are labelled "Baby carriages and wheelchairs only" I wondered when I was younger, how the baby carriage would go up the elevator by itself ??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. I'm very late and I still have to pack the car.
I might get on tonight.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are part of our gang. It took us a while to get OUT of Peter Jones, there were so many people using the lifts we got stranded! Poor Londy was getting fed up, I think she wished she had gone with the rest of you. BUT I did get in a black cab, which I hadn't managed for a while.


Their lifts were slow and busy, not a good mix.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> budge the budgie


somebody budged the budgie - he's flown away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> again


Hello at last Budge. Aren't you the cutest. Say something.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I got a little feisty with one lady in the lift. We had been waiting ages to get Chris's wheelchair into a lift but they were full every time they stopped. Seeing my frustrated face one lady in a packed lift sniggered but I told her it wasn't funny. She said she hadn't been laughing, hmmm!
> I guess maybe I embarrassed Chris and Claire but I couldn't understand why people that were perfectly able to get on an escalator would cram into a lift, while folks on wheels, including baby carriages were left standing GRRRRR rant over!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Nor can I - it is much quicker on the escalator.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's alright then!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Find a room!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS dressed for his scuba diving today


wearing his really happy face.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I'm with you... that's plain inconsiderate. I believe in Karma! xoxox


Karma works. Just smile, sit back and wait.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> One day I'll tell you in person! xoxo


Deal!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's a shame, we had a lovely games teacher, very encouraging to everyone whatever their ability. Xx


I never minded games. We had nice green shorts. I hated PE because we wore knickers for that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> He has markings like my Zena. She is currently sitting on the tv table blocking my view of snooker. Her cohort Woody is yowling looking for her! Woody doesn't like being held as you can tell! xoxo


No, he does not look happy. Being held is so inelegant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> I have Bailey's Vanilla right now, a little jigger and it puts me right to sleep too! xox


double Baileys and single whisky. My 'night on the airfield' drink.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'd love to cuddle up with Bentley , he looks so snuggly soft and precious.
> 
> Hope the ladder injured dh's are well soon.
> GSusan , looks like you got it now.
> Here is one of sweet pea cooking some scrambled eggs with pawpaw.


Looking like a little angel.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> He is very beautiful, I'm glad you got to love him for the short time you did. Woody was thrown down a concrete window well when he was 13 weeks old. He had been down there for days in 40 degree weather and had no more pads on his feet from trying to get out. I heard him crying on my coffee break... he was almost a goner and the nurses I worked with passed the hat and put half the money I needed to get him saved by the vets. Now he thinks he's King Tut! :sm02:


Thank heavens you found him.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS dressed for his scuba diving today


He certainly looks the part!! Where is he diving? My DS and DIL used to do an awful lot of that before the kiddies came along, they have a garage full of gear!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I haven't made any yet, but I got his pattern of Noah's Arc (I liked his animals best, out of the patterns that I found), which I haven't begun yet, but he writes his patterns differently to JG. I wonder if she has a middle name, and what it is, I was a JG, many moons ago! ????????????


So was I, before I added the extra J.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just trying it out to see if I needed to click update. I did not update. Browse: Add: and send is all I need to do. No update. I guess different procedures may be needed for different electronics.


That looks elegant. Very classy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> He has markings like my Zena. She is currently sitting on the tv table blocking my view of snooker. Her cohort Woody is yowling looking for her! Woody doesn't like being held as you can tell! xoxo


Lovely cats!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not so cold Wales. Nothing on my agenda today but I can guess what's on DH's. I can't see a lot of the garage floor which is a bad sign. Am sitting here quietly hoping he won't notice me but I don't think that's going to work, so see you all later. xxx


Bright sunshine here in a blue sky. That means it's cold out of the sun because there is no cloud cover.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'd love to cuddle up with Bentley , he looks so snuggly soft and precious.
> 
> Hope the ladder injured dh's are well soon.
> GSusan , looks like you got it now.
> Here is one of sweet pea cooking some scrambled eggs with pawpaw.


Aw, bless her beautiful blond curls!!! Teach 'em young then they can look after you!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Your robins must different from ours, ours stay around all year. xx


Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without robins.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> He is beautiful ! I LOVE cats. I always had cats here till new neighbors complained about them poo'ing in their yard. . I hope they like all the mice that have moved in.
> 
> This was my little lana, he was so tiny. He had an enlarged heart and died of a heart attack and I miss him like crazy, he was 1yr.old


What a beautiful boy, so sorry you lost him :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't know it came in Vanilla. I'll have to look for that.


and hazelnut - that's nice, but I prefer the original.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> He is very beautiful, I'm glad you got to love him for the short time you did. Woody was thrown down a concrete window well when he was 13 weeks old. He had been down there for days in 40 degree weather and had no more pads on his feet from trying to get out. I heard him crying on my coffee break... he was almost a goner and the nurses I worked with passed the hat and put half the money I needed to get him saved by the vets. Now he thinks he's King Tut! :sm02:


Nice story, I'm glad he made a good recovery!! x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Safe travels. Leave the work stuff at home, you need space to pack yarn.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:54 am EST and 1'C (34'F). All packed and ready to go to the hotel for training. I just have to go to work today first. I have more stuff to put in the car than when I went to England. It would have been easier if I didn't need to bring all the work stuff.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> again


Hoorah for Budge! He's so cute, looks ok after him.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Me too !! She is a ball of energy , and I am super biased but she has been Nonna's baby from the minute she was born.
> Bless her heart , she lived with me most of the first two years . Now they are an hour away and she is not a happy camper about leaving Nonna's house.


They never are, nobody gets bossy or shouts when they're at Nonna's/Grandma's/Knanna's house and they usually get to eat lots of things that aren't allowed at home!!!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like doing that too.
> I have a sleep time Playlist on my phone. When all else fails. ... :sm02: music soothes the soul.


What's on your playlist? xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I got a little feisty with one lady in the lift. We had been waiting ages to get Chris's wheelchair into a lift but they were full every time they stopped. Seeing my frustrated face one lady in a packed lift sniggered but I told her it wasn't funny. She said she hadn't been laughing, hmmm!
> I guess maybe I embarrassed Chris and Claire but I couldn't understand why people that were perfectly able to get on an escalator would cram into a lift, while folks on wheels, including baby carriages were left standing GRRRRR rant over!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


You didn't embarrassed us, it's usually me who starts "having a go" at people. Some of those people were so rude. Never mind, we got there in the end. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I need to go to sleep have to pick up DS at 7am but Michael keeps breathing funny and saying the air won't go in his mouth!


Oo-er, I hope he's alright, does he have asthma? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just trying it out to see if I needed to click update. I did not update. Browse: Add: and send is all I need to do. No update. I guess different procedures may be needed for different electronics.


Oh that's very sweet jinx, is it for your DGGD? xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> DS dressed for his scuba diving today


Brrrrr that looks cold, but he does look happy. :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but not so cold Wales. Nothing on my agenda today but I can guess what's on DH's. I can't see a lot of the garage floor which is a bad sign. Am sitting here quietly hoping he won't notice me but I don't think that's going to work, so see you all later. xxx


Good luck with that hun!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It didn't work, I didn't think it would but said I would do an hour which I have done now back in the warm. xxx


Well that's an hour less to do! Stay cosy dear!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> She reminds me of Shirley Temple, what's not to love!


What a cutie!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Neighbors are interesting. We had a neighbor that complained about the noise our diesel truck made on a winter morning. She never complained about the Harley's going in and out all summer long.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm so sorry that your neighbours are a pain. Our old neighbour used to complain about the cats digging up his yard until we both saw a skunk digging in the same spot that he said the cats were digging.
> My cats are all indoor cats now. Mama-smokey hasn't been outside for a month. It's not much fun when she is the only cat that went out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Your robins must different from ours, ours stay around all year. xx


I actually see more round here in winter, I think when they can't get the worms etc., they hang around back doors looking cute and Christmassy and hope a kind human will feed them!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm so sorry that your neighbours are a pain. Our old neighbour used to complain about the cats digging up his yard until we both saw a skunk digging in the same spot that he said the cats were digging.
> My cats are all indoor cats now. Mama-smokey hasn't been outside for a month. It's not much fun when she is the only cat that went out.


Sorting out the litter trays must be quite a task!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Saturday rate. With a Senior Railcard.


Worth every penny!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now. I'm very late and I still have to pack the car.
> I might get on tonight.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope the journey at the end of work goes well and the hotel is fabulous!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That poncho is my grand daughters. I only used it as a way to get information about posting a picture. I am glad others seem to like it.


London Girl said:


> Oh that's very sweet jinx, is it for your DGGD? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The sound of a fan puts me to sleep. I have fan sounds downloaded to my little ipod.


That's better than sleeping with one on....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> double Baileys and single whisky. My 'night on the airfield' drink.


That's what the planes have in them to make them fly, isn't it??! Sounds like rocket fuel!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is he getting a cold?


I afraid that might be the case, he isn't eating very well either!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You didn't embarrassed us, it's usually me who starts "having a go" at people. Some of those people were so rude. Never mind, we got there in the end. Xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope that is all it is. Best wishes for the little guy.


binkbrice said:


> I afraid that might be the case, he isn't eating very well either!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been to Zumba this morning, and all five of the coven were there, it's been a few weeks since we were all there. Norma has been in the Caribbean but came back to find they'd been burgled! Fortunately a neighbour came round to see what the noise was and they fled with her jewelry box but that was full of costume stuff, they missed the sentimental and good stuff!! Off to have a shower now, catch you later, have a good one everybody!! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Find a room!


We are just friends, that's all. xxx :sm15: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Bright sunshine here in a blue sky. That means it's cold out of the sun because there is no cloud cover.


They are threatening -6 for us tonight. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They are threatening -6 for us tonight. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Oh no, thermals on, double layers!!! xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> She is 3 going on 13 ! :sm06: :sm01:


She is absolutely adorable!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It didn't work, I didn't think it would but said I would do an hour which I have done now back in the warm. xxx


Good for you for setting some boundaries on this! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Poor Mr Ric. I'm sending healing vibes. Tell him to be more careful.


Thank you and I am. He took it relatively easy yesterday and by evening said he felt better. He seemed a bit restless overnight (ask me how I know). We'll see how he's feeling when he gets up. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now. I'm very late and I still have to pack the car.
> I might get on tonight.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They are threatening -6 for us tonight. xx :sm25: :sm25:


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I learn more stuff on here than I ever did in school. Google says, most Robins migrate. However, some stay up north. They migrate more for food than the cold. Their favorite food is fruit. Hm. Then why leave the southern fruit producing state and come north in the spring? I know, Google it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, thermals on, double layers!!! xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Not funny. xxxx :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you for setting some boundaries on this! xxxooo


Trouble is I have just done another hour out there, I'm fed up of logs. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you and I am. He took it relatively easy yesterday and by evening said he felt better. He seemed a bit restless overnight (ask me how I know). We'll see how he's feeling when he gets up. xxxooo


You couldn't sleep either?????? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is I have just done another hour out there, I'm fed up of logs. xx


Oh go on with you, you are a glutton for punishment!!! xxx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's what the planes have in them to make them fly, isn't it??! Sounds like rocket fuel!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


but it eventually sends me to sleep.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is I have just done another hour out there, I'm fed up of logs. xx


At least you will be warm indoors! Listening to the weather forecast you better put on an extra log or 2 tonight!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> but it eventually sends me to sleep.


Is that after it's blown your ears off?!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is that after it's blown your ears off?!! xxxx


absolutely!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh go on with you, you are a glutton for punishment!!! xxx :sm09:


Well I am having Wednesday off, going to Hereford to have my eye lasered, I wonder if I will have to take it easy for a few days/weeks/months after. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> At least you will be warm indoors! Listening to the weather forecast you better put on an extra log or 2 tonight!


I shall make sure I put enough on so it is still in in the morning. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I am having Wednesday off, going to Hereford to have my eye lasered, I wonder if I will have to take it easy for a few days/weeks/months after. xxx


At least ten years I'd say!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I shall make sure I put enough on so it is still in in the morning. xx


Good thinking. Hope your eye procedure goes well, I think you need at least 6 weeks off of outdoor duties, you might get a splinter in your eye x????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I am having Wednesday off, going to Hereford to have my eye lasered, I wonder if I will have to take it easy for a few days/weeks/months after. xxx


Only a few days I would think. Had my eyes lasered to improve my sight and it was less than a week before I was ok. Still had to wear the eye shields at night and in the shower but was ok otherwise. I'm sure it will go well and you will be fine!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> At least ten years I'd say!


Haha, yes, indeed, I missed that opportunity!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I went to S and B today. We were put i a smaller room because the floor hasnt been mended. It was too small for us. I was jammed in a corner which was no good at all....Marg had me driven daft! Enough of the moaning. 

I sent DH to ASDA's with a note. I didnt get much knitting done this afternoon. My scarf will soon be finished. Ive had a look at some dolls patterns and I'm not impressed with what Ann brought me, but they are better than none!!!!

Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope everything goes well. I am sure you will have to cease any streneous activites for the rest of the winter. That includes chopping wood. ;^)


Barn-dweller said:


> Well I am having Wednesday off, going to Hereford to have my eye lasered, I wonder if I will have to take it easy for a few days/weeks/months after. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hope everything goes well. I am sure you will have to cease any streneous activites for the rest of the winter. That includes chopping wood. ;^)


Well you all seem in agreement that it is going to take ages to get over the laser treatment, DH had to have one of his eyes done, I'm hoping he has forgotten how long it took him to get over it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you all seem in agreement that it is going to take ages to get over the laser treatment, DH had to have one of his eyes done, I'm hoping he has forgotten how long it took him to get over it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's on your playlist? xx


Okay I lll show you my Playlist but im weird, what soothes and speaks to me may not be considered soothing music to everyone else. ...well some of it is, anywho..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is I have just done another hour out there, I'm fed up of logs. xx


I don't blame you a bit. I'm off to help Mr. Ric out at the other house. I will be so glad when it's gone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You couldn't sleep either?????? xxx


You've got it. I slept but not as soundly as I would have liked. Oh, well, tonight's another night. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love the shawl !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I am having Wednesday off, going to Hereford to have my eye lasered, I wonder if I will have to take it easy for a few days/weeks/months after. xxx


You can hope! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay this is most of my sleeping Playlist. .. I have a list for excersize and one for cleaning. ... I don't even KNOW what's on that list HAHAHA ! Yea I really don't know lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

What can I say, i like alot of different music. .....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you all seem in agreement that it is going to take ages to get over the laser treatment, DH had to have one of his eyes done, I'm hoping he has forgotten how long it took him to get over it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


As long as you know your limits.
We just worry about ya. But now power to you lady. .. I currently doubt I could split a tooth pick let alone a log!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I went to S and B today. We were put i a smaller room because the floor hasnt been mended. It was too small for us. I was jammed in a corner which was no good at all....Marg had me driven daft! Enough of the moaning.
> 
> I sent DH to ASDA's with a note. I didnt get much knitting done this afternoon. My scarf will soon be finished. Ive had a look at some dolls patterns and I'm not impressed with what Ann brought me, but they are better than none!!!!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day.


Whatever you make of them will be gorgeous of course. 
Sorry they had you all squished. Can't wait to see the scarf.

I've lost an entire ball of thread y'all. ..it means I will have to cut out pay off the owls ear because it's only half done and that color is missing. .. :sm03: :sm13:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Nitzi good luck on your businesses trip, I hope you enjoy your hotel stay though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you all seem in agreement that it is going to take ages to get over the laser treatment, DH had to have one of his eyes done, I'm hoping he has forgotten how long it took him to get over it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


At least a week for every year of your age plus what the people doing the treatment say plus the total of what you've been told on here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> At least a week for every year of your age plus what the people doing the treatment say plus the total of what you've been told on here.


I don't think I'll live that long. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er, I hope he's alright, does he have asthma? xxx


He might could his mom has it, he has a virus


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello it has been a long rainy chilly day and I have been running all day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

An I think I am getting sick also!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds absolutely wonderful! Glad you all had such a fun time together. xxxooo


Ditto from me, also. It is great that you had such a wonderful, fun, meeting! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

The weirdest thing occurred to me, I realized that my left leg that has been giving me fits has not bothered me all day, is it a coincidence that it has been raining.......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The weirdest thing occurred to me, I realized that my left leg that has been giving me fits has not bothered me all day, is it a coincidence that it has been raining.......


Rain seems to make mine worse...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ds got his Christmas puppy today. 
She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

She is so sweet and her and rocky seem to get along just great.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

My sweet bub Ali .. I miss him so much , he broke my heart big time. I wish I could have kept him. . I just hope he is being taken care of.

Ds's girl sits by the door when she has to go outside too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

He wasn't even full grown in this pic lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The weirdest thing occurred to me, I realized that my left leg that has been giving me fits has not bothered me all day, is it a coincidence that it has been raining.......


Possibly not, I have a lot of pain when there is some inclement weather building, and when the rain begins, the pain will decrease down to a manageable level. I think the barometer readings also affect our bodies; remember that we are mainly fluid, and that fluid is affected by the changes in the baramethic pressures!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


From what I can see of her, she is gorgeous. She needs to be on a white (or lighter coloured background, so she is more easily seen). Mum and dad had a male black lab named Toby, when I was little - I think he might even have been the same age as me, cos he was around until I was almost 16. I remember that he chased me around the house, when I was about 5; because I walked too close to him while he was munching on a bone. I could run extremely fast, in those days, cos he didn't catch me! Mum was a bit surprised when I flew inside, and slammed the door shut though - I don't remember how close I got to being bitten that day, but I always went on the other side of the house to where Toby was lying. He was a brilliant watchdog too - if anyone came into our yard, who wasn't supposed too, he wouldn't let them out again, but he made a slight error of judgement once - dad had gone to work in a car, and something happened to that car, but I don't know what, so dad walked home ........ Toby wouldn't let him in, because it was dark, and dad shouldn't have been home until the morning. He had to wake mum up, to let him in, and calm Toby down! I think he also used to go with us, when we ranged far and wide, in the country, around the town I lived in - usually about a 6 mile (or more) trek, with 4 children aged from about 8 down, when the walks first began - I would have been about 3 years old, at that time! Not that I remember much about any of that time - I wish I did though! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my yarn


It's a nice colour, is it showing true to colour?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


Soooo cute and the dog's not bad either????????????????????????xxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She wants to come to Blackpool with us! She said she would phone in sick! Can you imagine her partner managing for all that time when he can't boil an egg. I told her she can come next time, hopefully there will be one.


There is hope for him yet ...... My DH didn't know how to do anything, when I met up with him, but he now does the cooking, and anything that I am unable to do - he had to learn how to do thinge, because I went back to work, and he raised our youngest 2 girls. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope so too. I'm not as sneezy but coughing lots and no energy and my eyes sore. I've made some dinner and that's all I have done. Sounds as though you had a good time.


I hope you begin to feel better soon. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

purple said:


> Bentley has had a very busy day while I was in London
> 
> The poor boy, he was probably hunting for you, all over the house and garden; or just hunting pigeons, and other creatures! I hope he didn't do too much damage to them! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Fantastic photo.. I'm starting to recognize everyone on sight now, would that be our lovely Jinx in turquoise sitting across from Saxy? My probation period in Connections is nearing 3/4's done now and I haven't been thrown out yet! :sm17: :sm02:


That's not likely to happen, you are as much like us, as it is possible to get - being said without actually meeting you! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Martina and I have not been here long so our reputations are intact at the moment, (well we won't mention Penzance). We obviously have a lot to learn. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Hahahahaha ..... looks like my reputation will never be tarnished ........ bahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't told of a probation period, I wonder if I have passed merit yet? xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


Just assume you have, because you are still with us. We haven't kicked you out, ???? and you haven't given up on us ???? ........ so we must all be acceptable, to you ........ and you are acceptable, to us! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Well for one thing, I've only ever knit 3 things in my whole life :sm08: ... that alone should get me thrown out! We won't worry about the rest... :sm04:


Just because we are on KP, doesn't make knitting our main activity. We will chat about anything! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> ok.. only one though! I used to sign my own report cards when I went to school. :sm15:


That isn't too bad, I signed my mum's name, on a couple of things, but stopped before she found out! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She was feeling better after she used my inhaler she is supposed to take breathing treatments everyday but they don't make her so then she just gradually gets worse and worse.


Don't they realise that they are slowly killing her, by doing that? As she gets older, hopefully she will understand why she needs those treatments, and make sure she has them, herself! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Clever girl, she'll love those dolls!!


Yes she will. I asked her if it would be ok, because she is very hard to buy for. We had an opal ring made for her, for her 21st, but can't afford that kind of thing anymore, fortunately she said she would love to have them? ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We did sit there talking for rather too long; there was a queue waiting! We were together for a few hours, but it seemed like 5 minutes.
> It was great meeting Jynx and her lovely family, as well as the rest of the London gang. You are all such lovely people. Here's to the next time!


That would be wonderful, but I will enjoy the meetings via these postings. I am slowly beginning to recognise all of those in UK, except Martina, and Barney; and I think all in USA, except for Polly! It's ok Polly, I still love reading your posts - especially when I can't sleep. ????☺


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goomorning girls from a sunny but frosty white NE of England. 2C. I am going to the over 60's today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky but boy is it cold, heavy frost overnight, but at least there is no wind.

Had a lovely time with the KnitWIts yesterday, lots more girls are crocheting now. Didn't go the hairdressers yesterday as I was too lazy to go out, but I will tackle that this morning.

Have a good day everyone, love you all a bundle. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


She is gorgeous. You know what I think of black labs. Im so happy for you. They are a lovely breed.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning also from a bitterly cold, very frosty Wales. The car was white by 8pm last night and hasn't thawed yet. DH has moved the rest of the logs into the garage, I haven't been out yet it has taken me hours and hours to get dinner ready in the warm kitchen. He has just come in and told me I shouldn't go out today as it is so cold, so for once in my life I might do as I am told and stay in. The sunrise was lovely this morning, yes I was up again before it, I might love him but I certainly don't like him these days. Have a good day all and keep warm if you have this cold snap. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay this is most of my sleeping Playlist. .. I have a list for excersize and one for cleaning. ... I don't even KNOW what's on that list HAHAHA ! Yea I really don't know lol


Yep, a lot of my favourites on there, don't know all of them and not sure some of them would help me sleep but whatever works for you hun! Comfortably Numb always makes me smile and I suspect it was written from personal experience!! Thanks for sharing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


Aww!!! Lock her up if Grandma S comes a calling, she is right up her street!!! Little cutie - and the pup is very sweet too!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Soooo cute and the dog's not bad either????????????????????????xxxxxxxx


Hahahaha, we think alike, I said exactly the same thing before I read your post!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goomorning girls from a sunny but frosty white NE of England. 2C. I am going to the over 60's today.


Cold here too Susan, 3'C!!! Going out to get my hair cut shortly, it will take me 10 minutes to get dressed up warm enough!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky but boy is it cold, heavy frost overnight, but at least there is no wind.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the KnitWIts yesterday, lots more girls are crocheting now. Didn't go the hairdressers yesterday as I was too lazy to go out, but I will tackle that this morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, love you all a bundle. xxx


Ah, you and me both!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning also from a bitterly cold, very frosty Wales. The car was white by 8pm last night and hasn't thawed yet. DH has moved the rest of the logs into the garage, I haven't been out yet it has taken me hours and hours to get dinner ready in the warm kitchen. He has just come in and told me I shouldn't go out today as it is so cold, so for once in my life I might do as I am told and stay in. The sunrise was lovely this morning, yes I was up again before it, I might love him but I certainly don't like him these days. Have a good day all and keep warm if you have this cold snap. xxx


Yes, we do Barny, it is unusually cold down here today! Do as you're told and stay in the warm, do some knitting, that'll curb the urge to go out and split logs!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:38 am and 9'C (don't have a fahrenheit on the TV), going up to 13'c. My drive to the hotel was uneventful. I picked a big 18 wheel truck and followed it all the way from Whitby to Mississauga. I was in no hurry. The heater in this room insists on overheating the room. I had the window open all night. The hallway is over hot too. I put the chiller on and the room got hotter, so I'll stick to the window. It has the cutest little triangular shower with a seat in it. I'd post a picture but I can't figure out how on this new iPad.
I got about 2 inches done on my socks last night. I've done this pattern so many times, I shouldn't make so many mistakes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cold here too Susan, 3'C!!! Going out to get my hair cut shortly, it will take me 10 minutes to get dressed up warm enough!!! xxx


It's 9'C here. Rain has just started. I'm trying to cool down. I'll just be wearing my raincoat when I go find some breakfast. (And clothes!!)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning also from a bitterly cold, very frosty Wales. The car was white by 8pm last night and hasn't thawed yet. DH has moved the rest of the logs into the garage, I haven't been out yet it has taken me hours and hours to get dinner ready in the warm kitchen. He has just come in and told me I shouldn't go out today as it is so cold, so for once in my life I might do as I am told and stay in. The sunrise was lovely this morning, yes I was up again before it, I might love him but I certainly don't like him these days. Have a good day all and keep warm if you have this cold snap. xxx


Then listen and leave the logs alone. Stay by the fire and knit. And cook if you have to.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky but boy is it cold, heavy frost overnight, but at least there is no wind.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the KnitWIts yesterday, lots more girls are crocheting now. Didn't go the hairdressers yesterday as I was too lazy to go out, but I will tackle that this morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, love you all a bundle. xxx


I found a crochet pattern that I think I could adapt to half crochet and half knit. I like the combo of crafts.
Crochet hooks are easier to carry.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That isn't too bad, I signed my mum's name, on a couple of things, but stopped before she found out! ????????????????


My father was head teacher at my school. I couldn't get away with that. When I got to secondary school, he was treasurer for the teacher's union, so all the teachers knew him and his signature, and I couldn't get away with it there either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> She is so sweet and her and rocky seem to get along just great.


She looks like she is keeping an eye on Rocky. Cute pup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


Isn't it a bit early for Christmas ??
Very nice picture. They'll make great memories together.
We never had a lab, but our neighbours always did.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> An I think I am getting sick also!


That happens with sick children. They bounce back after a day or two, and you are sick for a week or two.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Nitzi good luck on your businesses trip, I hope you enjoy your hotel stay though.


The room is clean enough. The hotel was newly renovated. There's no kettle (I'll have to pick one up today) and the heater doesn't have any setting but hot. But the window opens so I'm ok.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. There is a Timmy's on the way to the training facility so I'm heading there to get a cup of tea and breakfast. They have a yummy egg and bacon on a bun.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:38 am and 9'C (don't have a fahrenheit on the TV), going up to 13'c. My drive to the hotel was uneventful. I picked a big 18 wheel truck and followed it all the way from Whitby to Mississauga. I was in no hurry. The heater in this room insists on overheating the room. I had the window open all night. The hallway is over hot too. I put the chiller on and the room got hotter, so I'll stick to the window. It has the cutest little triangular shower with a seat in it. I'd post a picture but I can't figure out how on this new iPad.
> I got about 2 inches done on my socks last night. I've done this pattern so many times, I shouldn't make so many mistakes.


Glad you got there safely but sorry you're too hot, hope you can sort out a way to stay cooler!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, you and me both!!! xx


Did the shopping, but justcouldn't be bothered to go and get a hair cut. It was very cold out there, I wish I had worn a hat. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, we do Barny, it is unusually cold down here today! Do as you're told and stay in the warm, do some knitting, that'll curb the urge to go out and split logs!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


What she said xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's 9'C here. Rain has just started. I'm trying to cool down. I'll just be wearing my raincoat when I go find some breakfast. (And clothes!!)


That's good to know. Its only going to be about 3c here today. Enjoy your Timmys xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found a crochet pattern that I think I could adapt to half crochet and half knit. I like the combo of crafts.
> Crochet hooks are easier to carry.


Would like to see that when you have done it. I like combining crafts too. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Soooo cute and the dog's not bad either????????????????????????xxxxxxxx


Ditto from me, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, we do Barny, it is unusually cold down here today! Do as you're told and stay in the warm, do some knitting, that'll curb the urge to go out and split logs!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


I completely agree! Best to stay in. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:38 am and 9'C (don't have a fahrenheit on the TV), going up to 13'c. My drive to the hotel was uneventful. I picked a big 18 wheel truck and followed it all the way from Whitby to Mississauga. I was in no hurry. The heater in this room insists on overheating the room. I had the window open all night. The hallway is over hot too. I put the chiller on and the room got hotter, so I'll stick to the window. It has the cutest little triangular shower with a seat in it. I'd post a picture but I can't figure out how on this new iPad.
> I got about 2 inches done on my socks last night. I've done this pattern so many times, I shouldn't make so many mistakes.


Glad it was a safe journey. Sorry your room is so warm. That can be so uncomfortable! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

How wise you are to get the puppy before Christmas. I can be frightening for a pet to get a new home when holiday festivities are occurring.


linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sometimes it is not the cold, but the wind chill factor that makes for a miserable day. Oh cheer up things could be
worse. ;^) Maybe a hot toddy when you return home is in order?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, wall to wall blue sky but boy is it cold, heavy frost overnight, but at least there is no wind.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the KnitWIts yesterday, lots more girls are crocheting now. Didn't go the hairdressers yesterday as I was too lazy to go out, but I will tackle that this morning.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, love you all a bundle. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. The cold is not good for hubby either. I hope he wears something over his face to prevent the extreme cold from entering his lungs. Sad to hear you are being forced to stay indoors as I know how you look forward to working with the logs. ;^)


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning also from a bitterly cold, very frosty Wales. The car was white by 8pm last night and hasn't thawed yet. DH has moved the rest of the logs into the garage, I haven't been out yet it has taken me hours and hours to get dinner ready in the warm kitchen. He has just come in and told me I shouldn't go out today as it is so cold, so for once in my life I might do as I am told and stay in. The sunrise was lovely this morning, yes I was up again before it, I might love him but I certainly don't like him these days. Have a good day all and keep warm if you have this cold snap. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you are adding clothes under your raincoat. I guess having an overheat room is better than a cold one. Thank goodness for the window.


nitz8catz said:


> It's 9'C here. Rain has just started. I'm trying to cool down. I'll just be wearing my raincoat when I go find some breakfast. (And clothes!!)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like combining crafts in a project. I made great grand a dress with a knit bodice and a sewn skirt. Always planned to make her more like that. Now she is too old and her little brother is not a candidate for a dress.


nitz8catz said:


> I found a crochet pattern that I think I could adapt to half crochet and half knit. I like the combo of crafts.
> Crochet hooks are easier to carry.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wise move. Leave your hair they help to keep you warm. Maybe you could find someone to knit you a hat if you do not have one?


PurpleFi said:


> Did the shopping, but justcouldn't be bothered to go and get a hair cut. It was very cold out there, I wish I had worn a hat. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

How cold does it get in your little corner of the world. I cheat when I change C to F but get close. Celsius x 2 and add 32. Thankfully we are 50 F right now. Hmm subtract 32 and divide by two=9celsius. With the sun shining brightly it seems like a nice day.


PurpleFi said:


> That's good to know. Its only going to be about 3c here today. Enjoy your Timmys xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sometimes it is not the cold, but the wind chill factor that makes for a miserable day. Oh cheer up things could be
> worse. ;^) Maybe a hot toddy when you return home is in order?


Nearly a hot toddy. Had a hot lemon and honey drink. And now we are sitting by a lovely log fire having a cuppa and a hot mince pie. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wise move. Leave your hair they help to keep you warm. Maybe you could find someone to knit you a hat if you do not have one?


The silly thing is l have at least half a dozen hats.....knitted, crocheted, fur......l just forgot to slap one on my head????xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> How cold does it get in your little corner of the world. I cheat when I change C to F but get close. Celsius x 2 and add 32. Thankfully we are 50 F right now. Hmm subtract 32 and divide by two=9celsius. With the sun shining brightly it seems like a nice day.


I think the lowest temperature l have known here is around minus 8c. Average daytime temp for this time of the year are between 4 to 10c.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I assumed you did have hatsssss. I bet most are purple.


PurpleFi said:


> The silly thing is l have at least half a dozen hats.....knitted, crocheted, fur......l just forgot to slap one on my head????xxxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's another thanksgiving success Lisa ! DD1 missed the ornament exchange but that's not important.
> 
> And I remember the way she held her
> hands to ... I'm looking at Sweet pea and I wonder what things she will remember about the house, about me. .. I wonder what her kids will call me? Mine called granny great gramma bird.
> ...


I'm so sorry for your friend. I've lost my hub but as a speaker told a day ago, our loved ones want us to be happy and move foreward doing good. This gives me peace. I'm thinking how grateful I am for pictures of my family from days when i was a child. I'd suggest paper photos not electronic pictures. When devices break do the pictures on them get gone? I put my photos in mini albums which take less space. if you take pictures of your little one and you they will be happy when they see them when they are grown. My uncle made a recording of his son gurgling and starting to talk. His son was listening to his baby recordings when he was about 12 and the joy on his face isn't describable. And if you open a bank account now and put small amounts in baby will know you were thinking of his future happiness right from the start....end of advice want well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> God morning girls, its frosty here. I hope you all enjoy yourselves together today. Have a great time, and give my love to Jynx.
> 
> GS1 slept last night. We had a great night. But I didnt sleep well again. My mind just goes round all the time. Never mind! I'll sleep tonight.


Do you drink caffein beverage late. If I do I can't sleep. Or if I've so much on my mind I write it down and put it in an imagined God box for God to take it on. Sometimes nothing works so I knit. It's frosty here too. Funny we got 4 inches of snow last week but down at mom's nothing and my gent with the moving truck got 18 inches. Friend a few miles away got scant. My dog barked at the shed and a huge doe ran 10 feet away to a tree I went to get a squeaky toy to urge dog in and when I came to the door there was the doe a few feet from the fence staring at the dog with a puzzled look. So cute.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It's a nice colour, is it showing true to colour?


Pretty much so, yes


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope you get that house emptied out soon to get that worry off your mind.


Oh. Me too!!! My house now has things in bags and boxes to go through and my wrists still hurt from the fall. I think I pulled ligaments so I'm not stressing my wrists yet. And I have a storage room full to go through. Guess what I will be doing in dec. and jan. 
I found a cute pattern for a fox so I'm making a throw with a baby fox and maybe the mom fox if i have time for my knitting lady's grand baby. Snap tape is on the onesie.. $10 to put it in. Now I need to find a toy and give it before I lose the onesie in the box/bag house.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> LoL , I'm the same way. .. except my idea of early is different from most people. I don't function at my best at all before the Crack of noon !!! lol ! ????????
> 
> I use to work mornings and did great but hated every minute before noon lol.


Could we be twins?  I had to be to work by 7:30 but on autopilot til 10:00.....on vacations I got up noon and went o bed after 1:00. Still like the night better than the morning. I like "the crack of noon" saying....me too.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That's good to know. Its only going to be about 3c here today. Enjoy your Timmys xxx


Not sure what the temperature is outside, I haven't stuck my nose out there to find out, but the frost didn't move all day and now some more is being added. They are threatening -7 tonight. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. The cold is not good for hubby either. I hope he wears something over his face to prevent the extreme cold from entering his lungs. Sad to hear you are being forced to stay indoors as I know how you look forward to working with the logs. ;^)


Yes I have been so disappointed all day, just had to knit. My duck curry I made this morning was a big hit and there was enough left for another meal so it has gone in the freezer. xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's my yarn


Pretty...wish I could touch it.


----------



## Jeanek (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello ladies,
I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes 
inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon. 
But the main issue remains her back. It is too long to document, but the bottom line is that she suffers fractures in her back. She has been on bed rest for months.
It seems as soon as she stands or walks another fracture occurs. A procedure was attempted in early September that not only failed to help, it actually created additional problems.
There are more questions than answers.
My husband is with Kenny at the cancer hospital. As you know, he had a good part of his tongue removed because of a cancerous lesion.
At that time, they felt they had removed it all and no follow up chemo or radiation was called for.
Unfortunately, a tumor was discovered recently in the lymph nodes. 
The doctors are conferring today to find the best course of action.
I felt I should stay here in case Cheri had any problems. My husband is the best husband ever as he is so willing to help out.
When he left at 6:35am to pick Kenny up and drive to the hospital an hour away, I felt so grateful 
Please keep them in your prayers.
Jean


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meeting up with Jinx and her family and the southern UK KPers. A really wonderful day.


A happy group...and I don't see wine?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


So cute, does she have a name yet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I assumed you did have hatsssss. I bet most are purple.


Of course xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


Thank you for getting in touch, I shall be thinking of you all. Please give Cheri a big hug from me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> A happy group...and I don't see wine?


Oh there was. Several bottles of Rosé. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


Thanks Jean for the update, please give them our love and tell them we are thinking of them. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all, what a cold day today. I went to a local community group today, had a good time knitting with a few ladies. I was telling them about our group, they were jealous of our friendships. Also about our knitting 'holiday' One lady, who I'm sure I was at school with is an amazing knitter. She is making a scarf & the first row had 630 stitches, it's amazing! The designer is Kate Davies, look her up!! The group have a recorder session every week & I have been asked to squeak along with them! DH will be delighted when I practice. He has just come in & said that it's 3c outside, so pleased I don't have to go out tonight. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ds got his Christmas puppy today.
> She is 3 months old and adorable. .. I've cried my eyes out already. She is black lab and collie mix. She looks like a small Ali , down to the white dot on her chest.


She looks brown in these pictures.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Don't they realise that they are slowly killing her, by doing that? As she gets older, hopefully she will understand why she needs those treatments, and make sure she has them, herself! xoxoxo


I don't know they don't seem to get much they don't even buy her Medicine they always get it from my MIL who has to take treatments also :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, a lot of my favourites on there, don't know all of them and not sure some of them would help me sleep but whatever works for you hun! Comfortably Numb always makes me smile and I suspect it was written from personal experience!! Thanks for sharing!! xxxx


I don't see how she sleeps to most of those they just make me want to dance....well the ones I recognize that is...I don't listen to much music.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's 9'C here. Rain has just started. I'm trying to cool down. I'll just be wearing my raincoat when I go find some breakfast. (And clothes!!)


I was getting ready to say.... :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I went to the over 60's where we were given another room to sit in but we managed. I won......50p! a box of maltesers,a pkt of ginger nuts for DH and a pkt of liqourise allsorts for DH aswell. We had a reat afternoon.

Barny ...I'm thinking about you tomorrow. Take care! NO axing logs.....Do you chain saw or use an axe?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


Thank you so much for the update please send our love and they will be in my prayers!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jean Ive sent you a private message. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Did the shopping, but justcouldn't be bothered to go and get a hair cut. It was very cold out there, I wish I had worn a hat. xx


Got mine cut and yes, it is too cold for short hair, the hat's coming out again tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Got mine cut and yes, it is too cold for short hair, the hat's coming out again tomorrow!! xxx


Your pearly York hat?????????????????????xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find it so interesting when you mention what you cook. It sure is different from what I make. I have never made duck of any sort. I may have eaten it once 50+ years ago.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I have been so disappointed all day, just had to knit. My duck curry I made this morning was a big hit and there was enough left for another meal so it has gone in the freezer. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


They've certainly been through a lot. Continued prayers.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's where we were given another room to sit in but we managed. I won......50p! a box of maltesers,a pkt of ginger nuts for DH and a pkt of liqourise allsorts for DH aswell. We had a reat afternoon.
> 
> Barny ...I'm thinking about you tomorrow. Take care! NO axing logs.....Do you chain saw or use an axe?


Neither actually, I've got a manual log splitter. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I find it so interesting when you mention what you cook. It sure is different from what I make. I have never made duck of any sort. I may have eaten it once 50+ years ago.


We love duck and have it quite often, they were on offer at half price when we went shopping so just had to get a couple then couldn't get them both in the freezer so just had to cook one. xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm so sorry for your friend. I've lost my hub but as a speaker told a day ago, our loved ones want us to be happy and move foreward doing good. This gives me peace. I'm thinking how grateful I am for pictures of my family from days when i was a child. I'd suggest paper photos not electronic pictures. When devices break do the pictures on them get gone? I put my photos in mini albums which take less space. if you take pictures of your little one and you they will be happy when they see them when they are grown. My uncle made a recording of his son gurgling and starting to talk. His son was listening to his baby recordings when he was about 12 and the joy on his face isn't describable. And if you open a bank account now and put small amounts in baby will know you were thinking of his future happiness right from the start....end of advice want well.


All good advice thank you so much. 
For now I'm filling her piggy banks with the intent to turn the coins into dollars to make room for more coins till there is enough for a savings account. 
I've transferred alot of pictures and videos to cd's and flash drives. I like the cd's because flash drives can be easily messed up , or deleted even.

Another interesting album idea of you aren't into doing your own scrap booking (I'm too lazy for it)
Shutterfly is a site where you upload photos and have them made into photo books. I made one for dd2 lady year for Christmas. Instead of remembering dates and occasions I made up a story about a little princess. ...guess who lol? 
And the cover photo on the book was her toes ...I'll try to find it .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't it a bit early for Christmas ??
> Very nice picture. They'll make great memories together.
> We never had a lab, but our neighbours always did.


He started looking to see what kind of rescue dogs he could find and she was just perfect, he was in love at first sight. ... so we told him not to wait to just go for it. She is cute and copeing well. Seems very happy and is playing well with rocky. He is sharing toys and playing tug of war with her. ..I'm proud of how good he is being. 
She threw up last night, I think the combo of newness, the long car ride and the excitement and hard playtime with rocky just had her tummy upset but she is doing well today.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


Glad for the update, thank you. They have been heavy on my heart and in my prayers. 
Please give her my love from linky.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> From what I can see of her, she is gorgeous. She needs to be on a white (or lighter coloured background, so she is more easily seen). Mum and dad had a male black lab named Toby, when I was little - I think he might even have been the same age as me, cos he was around until I was almost 16. I remember that he chased me around the house, when I was about 5; because I walked too close to him while he was munching on a bone. I could run extremely fast, in those days, cos he didn't catch me! Mum was a bit surprised when I flew inside, and slammed the door shut though - I don't remember how close I got to being bitten that day, but I always went on the other side of the house to where Toby was lying. He was a brilliant watchdog too - if anyone came into our yard, who wasn't supposed too, he wouldn't let them out again, but he made a slight error of judgement once - dad had gone to work in a car, and something happened to that car, but I don't know what, so dad walked home ........ Toby wouldn't let him in, because it was dark, and dad shouldn't have been home until the morning. He had to wake mum up, to let him in, and calm Toby down! I think he also used to go with us, when we ranged far and wide, in the country, around the town I lived in - usually about a 6 mile (or more) trek, with 4 children aged from about 8 down, when the walks first began - I would have been about 3 years old, at that time! Not that I remember much about any of that time - I wish I did though! ????????


There was I tiny neighbor dog that terrified me growing up. .. I wad so afraid of it I once passed out while walking with our eldest sis Brenda. We got close to that house and down I went.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She is gorgeous. You know what I think of black labs. Im so happy for you. They are a lovely breed.


Yes I do , and I agree completely. 
Love you xoxoxo!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Could we be twins?  I had to be to work by 7:30 but on autopilot til 10:00.....on vacations I got up noon and went o bed after 1:00. Still like the night better than the morning. I like "the crack of noon" saying....me too.


Lol we could be dear ! I've been a night owl since I was a little kid. There was just something about being outside at night. .. I use to sneak out and lay on top of the jungle gym and just look at the stars. I was about 7 or 8 yrs. Old then. And I've always been turned around like that lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She looks brown in these pictures.


She is black with a few areas of brown fuzz along her back. 
I think she will get darker as she grows and the brown will disappear.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just stuck my head out of the front door before I locked up, there's about a quarter of an inch of frost on the car and it's a beautiful star lit night. Now having a few minutes peace then bed. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just stuck my head out of the front door before I locked up, there's about a quarter of an inch of frost on the car and it's a beautiful star lit night. Now having a few minutes peace then bed. xxx


I bet it looks lovely. Night night, sleep well and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barny will be thinking about you tomorrow for your eye surgery! Hope all goes well and you get a nice long break from the logs!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have seen the news about Gatlinburg TN were we went last month they are having a horrible forest fire!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


Thank you for the update, Jean. We really do appreciate you keeping us informed. So very sorry Cheri and Kenny are both still suffering and getting more bad diagnoses. Will definitely keep them in my thoughts and prayers. Sending them both healing and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bet it looks lovely. Night night, sleep well and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Xx


Me, too, Barny. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Good vibes sent your way Barny! Good luck ... hope you don't have to split another log all winter ..... I know, two seperate things but as long as we're wishing things, I thought it wouldn't hurt to throw that one in there too.. :sm01: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have seen the news about Gatlinburg TN were we went last month they are having a horrible forest fire!


I told ya, it looks like lava pouring out of the trees. ... guess our sister weekend is not going to be there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yea , potato chips are the worst.
> Here you pay $5.00 for half a bag of doritos.
> We use them to make taco salad , instead of taco shells you just crumble doritos in the bottom and load the top with the taco stuff.
> Sorry your hurting so bad. ..
> ...


I would gladly turn you both loose on him and join you but I have no proof and it is possible I put it somewhere else and have forgotten...it was from my first marriage. I hope he didn't take it...he seemed nice. If I was smart I would have bird dogged him but I was soar from the fall and trusting. Topping my worry list tonight is the lump on my dog's lower leg. I need to talk to the vet. I think I'm afraid of bad news so procrastinating. 
I was thinking of going to a holiday luncheon but I would have to pay dues for a year I missed all the activities plus an over priced meal. I decided to skip it and join next year. Things get so off kilter! Not major ... Just annoying. 
Here is my little kitty come for his few minutes of lovy. I'm long winded tonightso I will just say I appreciate your chat.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but windy Surrey.
> 
> Lisa and Angela your Thanksgiving spread looks gorgeous, Angela, well done on only one piece of chocolate cake.
> 
> ...


Isn't there some way to put the manufacturer could put the tip of yarn on the outside? I'm always pulling out a wad that tangles. Did so tonight...big skien of pink and same boat as you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 2'C (36'F) foggy and drizzly. I've been awake since 2 am when Bella-kitty coughed up a hairball. I've been sitting on the loveseat knitting. In the wee hours I realised that I'm knitting the wrong sleeve. I'm doing the right sleeve and I have the back and left front done. The sleeves have different patterns on them. So I won't be sewing in any sleeves during class tomorrow. well duh.
> DD and I will be going to Canadian Black Friday. One of the stores is selling bamboo cutting boards for $8. They are saying the original price was $39, but DD remembers them being $19 a couple weeks ago. $8 is still a deal. The TV has been showing the lineups outside the stores here. All is quiet.


I bought a sweet baby toy, a doggy that talks learning things like colors. Paid $22 and an hour later saw it in Walmart for $14 plus theirs is pink with purple bows ...better for the little girl, so the first one goes back tomorrow,I'm glad you got a good deal. I think we did on the stove we bought on black Friday. .


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Jean for the update on Purly and Kenny.

And Barney, thinking of you today.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Having fun with your shopping. I was lucky as I could do mine online yesterday. I dislike when retailers boost the normal price to make the deal sound better than it is. My Pillow was advertised on t.v. for half price at $34.00. Hm, you can buy them any day of the week for $50.00. Half of that to me is $25.00.


So dishonest. I try to not buy from places like that for a year after the problem.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Seeing reports of thick ice on cars, I'm wondering whether go on the train today, but I have a meeting at the end of the day, soooooo...... drive home in a warm car or take a chance with trains running on time. Well typing it out has made me decide....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I told ya, it looks like lava pouring out of the trees. ... guess our sister weekend is not going to be there.


It is just awful I really loved all the trees and the buildings and such so sad I won't get to share that with you and Donna!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Isn't there some way to put the manufacturer could put the tip of yarn on the outside? I'm always pulling out a wad that tangles. Did so tonight...big skien of pink and same boat as you.


I discovered a very easy way to handle that instead of untangling the mess start winding it around the middle of the skein and you will come to the end with very few tangles it has worked every time I have a yarn barf to deal with and trust me there has been alot!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from an icy, frosty, freezing Wales. (You might get the idea that it is cold outside). The sun has just crawled over the hill top, I think we had better get the car into the sun as it is pure white on top at the moment, it should be blue. Thank you all for your good wishes I'm not worried about the procedure just that it is such a long way away. Another good reason to think about moving, next time nearer to hospitals. We're not leaving 'til 1 so see you later. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Allow your self plenty of time. The mother in me made me say that. :^)


lifeline said:


> Seeing reports of thick ice on cars, I'm wondering whether go on the train today, but I have a meeting at the end of the day, soooooo...... drive home in a warm car or take a chance with trains running on time. Well typing it out has made me decide....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sounds dreadful in your little corner of the world. I won't mention the beautiful springlike day we had yesterday. Glad you are not fretting about the procedure. Living closer to facilities is a big plus when choosing a new home. Our home was within 10 minutes of a hospital to the east and the same to the west. They both moved south. Now it is 30 to 40 minutes. That is progress for you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an icy, frosty, freezing Wales. (You might get the idea that it is cold outside). The sun has just crawled over the hill top, I think we had better get the car into the sun as it is pure white on top at the moment, it should be blue. Thank you all for your good wishes I'm not worried about the procedure just that it is such a long way away. Another good reason to think about moving, next time nearer to hospitals. We're not leaving 'til 1 so see you later. xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an icy, frosty, freezing Wales. (You might get the idea that it is cold outside). The sun has just crawled over the hill top, I think we had better get the car into the sun as it is pure white on top at the moment, it should be blue. Thank you all for your good wishes I'm not worried about the procedure just that it is such a long way away. Another good reason to think about moving, next time nearer to hospitals. We're not leaving 'til 1 so see you later. xxx


Sucks to be so far out, but it's got to be so peaceful and beautiful to. 
In your case today , i hope the long drive home goes as well as the long drive there. XOXOX


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would gladly turn you both loose on him and join you but I have no proof and it is possible I put it somewhere else and have forgotten...it was from my first marriage. I hope he didn't take it...he seemed nice. If I was smart I would have bird dogged him but I was soar from the fall and trusting. Topping my worry list tonight is the lump on my dog's lower leg. I need to talk to the vet. I think I'm afraid of bad news so procrastinating.
> I was thinking of going to a holiday luncheon but I would have to pay dues for a year I missed all the activities plus an over priced meal. I decided to skip it and join next year. Things get so off kilter! Not major ... Just annoying.
> Here is my little kitty come for his few minutes of lovy. I'm long winded tonightso I will just say I appreciate your chat.


Yea our sewing circle is free. . There is a lady shows up a few times a year that pays dues to be in a bigger group.
I swear that she complains about them everytime we see her lol. 
Hope you have better luck than her ! :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is just awful I really loved all the trees and the buildings and such so sad I won't get to share that with you and Donna!


I know, it's heart breaking. .. but the location doesn't really matter. Is being together is the good part :sm02: 
Love ya sis xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Isn't there some way to put the manufacturer could put the tip of yarn on the outside? I'm always pulling out a wad that tangles. Did so tonight...big skien of pink and same boat as you.


I hate when that happens and It seems to be happening way to much lately !
I do like binky , wrap the excess around the skein till the spilled guys are sorted out. But it shouldn't be that way. I've taken to winding them in the yarn winder to try to just bypass the whole issue. When I remember to lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay more puppy love, this little girl is a sweet heart. 
He is going to change her name from Brandi to. .... he doesn't know yet. 
But it will start with an R ..
Her white mark on her chest is a lower case ( r )
I'll try to get a pic of that later today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds dreadful in your little corner of the world. I won't mention the beautiful springlike day we had yesterday. Glad you are not fretting about the procedure. Living closer to facilities is a big plus when choosing a new home. Our home was within 10 minutes of a hospital to the east and the same to the west. They both moved south. Now it is 30 to 40 minutes. That is progress for you.


DH went out to move the car into the sun at 9 and the temperature was -5, not looking forward to going out in it. We are going to have a nice hot bowl of soup and rolls before we go. xxx :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a very cold London. It is a beautiful sunny morning though, not a cloud to be seen. I have mornings no at my sewing machine today sewing up our dwarfs' hats. My DD has decorated them so all I have to do is sew them up, not looking forward to 7 changes of colour on the machine. Wish I had some of the clear thread to use. 
Have a good day everyone. Good luck Barny, safe journey & hope it all goes well.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Sucks to be so far out, but it's got to be so peaceful and beautiful to.
> In your case today , i hope the long drive home goes as well as the long drive there. XOXOX


Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long. 
Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday. 
Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual. 
Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy. 
And now dh days he isn't feeling good either. .
Give it a day or so and these sickys will have me joining them. ... but im mom so I'm making broths and bringing medicine and water to all the sick rooms lol. Cool wash cloths and Tylenol. 
Seems they all are sleeping so I guess I best catch a few zzzzzzz's myself. 
Send us some vibes we sure need it !
Love and hugs y'all
XOXOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


Just breathtaking .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls 5C. We will be going up DS's at tea time. May go out for a sandwich before then. Good luck Barny for your eye.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


That really is so beautiful. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


Loads and loads of healing vibes and hugs coming to your house.xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very cold London. It is a beautiful sunny morning though, not a cloud to be seen. I have mornings no at my sewing machine today sewing up our dwarfs' hats. My DD has decorated them so all I have to do is sew them up, not looking forward to 7 changes of colour on the machine. Wish I had some of the clear thread to use.
> Have a good day everyone. Good luck Barny, safe journey & hope it all goes well.


Could you just not pick the main colour and use that. No one will ever notice. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I can see that having clear thread would make things easier. Would love to see the finished project. Stay warm.


LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very cold London. It is a beautiful sunny morning though, not a cloud to be seen. I have mornings no at my sewing machine today sewing up our dwarfs' hats. My DD has decorated them so all I have to do is sew them up, not looking forward to 7 changes of colour on the machine. Wish I had some of the clear thread to use.
> Have a good day everyone. Good luck Barny, safe journey & hope it all goes well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, As Chris said it's clear blue skies down south, but it was even colder last night and the garden is thick with frost. I think it went down to -8c last night.

To anyone with Scottish ancestry ----------HAPPY ST. ANDREWS DAY. XX

Not planning on doing much today, but I have finished my silk scarf and that and a shawl need blocking and I am sure I have some sewing to do.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, that sounds awful. I hope you are able to stay healthy. The tonsils does indeed sound ugly. Hope there is an easy cure. Healthy healing vibes are being sent.


linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Enjoy your easy schedule today. I hope your sewing is the fun type, not the I have to mend this darn thing type.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, As Chris said it's clear blue skies down south, but it was even colder last night and the garden is thick with frost. I think it went down to -8c last night.
> 
> To anyone with Scottish ancestry ----------HAPPY ST. ANDREWS DAY. XX
> 
> Not planning on doing much today, but I have finished my silk scarf and that and a shawl need blocking and I am sure I have some sewing to do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Enjoy your easy schedule today. I hope your sewing is the fun type, not the I have to mend this darn thing type.


Good morning Jinx, yes definitely the fun type. Making book covers and crochet hook holders for presents for my friends. Hope you have a good day too xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


You certainly live in a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


Good vibes on their way XOXOXOXOX


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck Barny with your travels and the treatment. 

Another day of clear blue sky here, so another very cold night coming up.

Royal British Legion A.G.M. this afternoon, so I'd better make sure the paperwork is in order.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:37 am EST and 8'C (46'F) It's overcast and showers are expected. I'm still fighting the heat in this room. I have the window wide open and the air conditioning on and it is still 82'F in this room. At least I have a cup of tea this morning. I went to Walmart and bought myself a little kettle. Today will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, As Chris said it's clear blue skies down south, but it was even colder last night and the garden is thick with frost. I think it went down to -8c last night.
> 
> To anyone with Scottish ancestry ----------HAPPY ST. ANDREWS DAY. XX
> 
> Not planning on doing much today, but I have finished my silk scarf and that and a shawl need blocking and I am sure I have some sewing to do.


Send that weather this way, I think I have yours.
Have fun sewing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


Yuck, make sure you don't catch it, because who is going to look after you, if they are all sick. Lots of hand washing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


Beautiful. I have highway sounds from a 12 lane highway and train sounds from the tracks just to the south. I have no chance of falling asleep again. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very cold London. It is a beautiful sunny morning though, not a cloud to be seen. I have mornings no at my sewing machine today sewing up our dwarfs' hats. My DD has decorated them so all I have to do is sew them up, not looking forward to 7 changes of colour on the machine. Wish I had some of the clear thread to use.
> Have a good day everyone. Good luck Barny, safe journey & hope it all goes well.


Clear thread would be easier. I hope the sewing goes well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay more puppy love, this little girl is a sweet heart.
> He is going to change her name from Brandi to. .... he doesn't know yet.
> But it will start with an R ..
> Her white mark on her chest is a lower case ( r )
> I'll try to get a pic of that later today.


What a sweetie. How about Randi?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I hate when that happens and It seems to be happening way to much lately !
> I do like binky , wrap the excess around the skein till the spilled guys are sorted out. But it shouldn't be that way. I've taken to winding them in the yarn winder to try to just bypass the whole issue. When I remember to lol.


I've been doing the same. Also I can look for knots. There seem to be a lot more knots in the yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds dreadful in your little corner of the world. I won't mention the beautiful springlike day we had yesterday. Glad you are not fretting about the procedure. Living closer to facilities is a big plus when choosing a new home. Our home was within 10 minutes of a hospital to the east and the same to the west. They both moved south. Now it is 30 to 40 minutes. That is progress for you.


We had the same thing. We had an award winning hospital within sight of my back windows. It was closed so they could build a thing 6 km away that is more art gallery than hospital. The good hospital is now 45 minutes away. (And the art-gallery hospital closes its emergency room at night - to save money.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an icy, frosty, freezing Wales. (You might get the idea that it is cold outside). The sun has just crawled over the hill top, I think we had better get the car into the sun as it is pure white on top at the moment, it should be blue. Thank you all for your good wishes I'm not worried about the procedure just that it is such a long way away. Another good reason to think about moving, next time nearer to hospitals. We're not leaving 'til 1 so see you later. xxx


Give yourself plenty of time. Take some knitting for while you are waiting, and I am sure that all will go well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Seeing reports of thick ice on cars, I'm wondering whether go on the train today, but I have a meeting at the end of the day, soooooo...... drive home in a warm car or take a chance with trains running on time. Well typing it out has made me decide....


I'm glad that helped.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Don't you wish you had packed your shorts and tank tops? Must be a ritzy motel if they can afford the bills for all that heat. Glad you are going to have a better day today. Hope yesterday was not terrible.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:37 am EST and 8'C (46'F) It's overcast and showers are expected. I'm still fighting the heat in this room. I have the window wide open and the air conditioning on and it is still 82'F in this room. At least I have a cup of tea this morning. I went to Walmart and bought myself a little kettle. Today will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would gladly turn you both loose on him and join you but I have no proof and it is possible I put it somewhere else and have forgotten...it was from my first marriage. I hope he didn't take it...he seemed nice. If I was smart I would have bird dogged him but I was soar from the fall and trusting. Topping my worry list tonight is the lump on my dog's lower leg. I need to talk to the vet. I think I'm afraid of bad news so procrastinating.
> I was thinking of going to a holiday luncheon but I would have to pay dues for a year I missed all the activities plus an over priced meal. I decided to skip it and join next year. Things get so off kilter! Not major ... Just annoying.
> Here is my little kitty come for his few minutes of lovy. I'm long winded tonightso I will just say I appreciate your chat.


I'm sure that the lump can be taken care of with antibiotics. My cats used to get those all the time. Somewhere in the lump will be a tiny cut or scratch and they lick at it until it swells up.
I hope you find it somewhere else. I'm doing that a lot lately. Putting stuff somewhere safe and forgetting where the safe place is.
It's nice talking to you too Polly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I told ya, it looks like lava pouring out of the trees. ... guess our sister weekend is not going to be there.


I saw that on the news here. Are the trees dry that it spread so quickly and so far? It looks like our big fire that we had in Fort McMurray.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Seriously, close emergency at nite! When is it needed more? We have the art gallery hospital entrances. All the entrances have beautiful and a very large open reception area. The procedure rooms and offices are tiny, wee, small rooms, but the entrance is a wide open abyss with nothing but pictures and statues.


nitz8catz said:


> We had the same thing. We had an award winning hospital within sight of my back windows. It was closed so they could build a thing 6 km away that is more art gallery than hospital. The good hospital is now 45 minutes away. (And the art-gallery hospital closes its emergency room at night - to save money.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Don't you wish you had packed your shorts and tank tops? Must be a ritzy motel if they can afford the bills for all that heat. Glad you are going to have a better day today. Hope yesterday was not terrible.


The sun just came out and the heat in this room is finally below 80'F. It's looking better already. I'm lucky I brought my light Jammie's so I've been putting those on as soon as I get in the room. I hope no one comes knocking on the door.
:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. I'm going to try a different route to the training facility that looks quicker.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was feeling lazy and comfortable yesterday. Left my fuzzy jammies on. Hubby was home and he could answer the door, or so I thought. He was otherwise detained when the mail carrier rang the bell. Heck, I had a lot more clothes on then others that answer a knock on the door.
I hope your shortcut was indeed shorter.


nitz8catz said:


> The sun just came out and the heat in this room is finally below 80'F. It's looking better already. I'm lucky I brought my light Jammie's so I've been putting those on as soon as I get in the room. I hope no one comes knocking on the door.
> :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay more puppy love, this little girl is a sweet heart.
> He is going to change her name from Brandi to. .... he doesn't know yet.
> But it will start with an R ..
> Her white mark on her chest is a lower case ( r )
> I'll try to get a pic of that later today.


She looks like a sweetie! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


It looks so lovely and peaceful there. I can see why you were drawn to it. I agree, though, as we are getting older it seems better to be closer to medical facilities, etc. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


I hope everyone gets better soon and that you don't get it, Angela!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, As Chris said it's clear blue skies down south, but it was even colder last night and the garden is thick with frost. I think it went down to -8c last night.
> 
> To anyone with Scottish ancestry ----------HAPPY ST. ANDREWS DAY. XX
> 
> Not planning on doing much today, but I have finished my silk scarf and that and a shawl need blocking and I am sure I have some sewing to do.


And a Happy St. Andrews Day to Mr. P!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Pam and back to Mr Ric.

I agree about living close to amenities. We have our doctors at the end of the road, dentist and optician a five minute walk away. I can walk to the hospital in half a hour and it is one of the top 3 best hospitals in this country and it's a 10 minute walk to all yhe major shops. Bus stop at the rnd of the road and trains 10 minutes away. You can see why we have not moved in nearly 30 years. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Your pearly York hat?????????????????????xx


Yep, it's the only one I've got!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's 9'C here. Rain has just started. I'm trying to cool down. I'll just be wearing my raincoat when I go find some breakfast. (And clothes!!)


I'm glad to hear that, you had me giggling for a minute there, nice mental picture!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do you drink caffein beverage late. If I do I can't sleep. Or if I've so much on my mind I write it down and put it in an imagined God box for God to take it on. Sometimes nothing works so I knit. It's frosty here too. Funny we got 4 inches of snow last week but down at mom's nothing and my gent with the moving truck got 18 inches. Friend a few miles away got scant. My dog barked at the shed and a huge doe ran 10 feet away to a tree I went to get a squeaky toy to urge dog in and when I came to the door there was the doe a few feet from the fence staring at the dog with a puzzled look. So cute.


That picture would have made a lovely Christmas card!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


Oh Jean, so sorry this is happening to them both, life isn't fair, is it? So grateful to you and your DH, it's good for us to know they have someone to support them, I only hope you and DH fare as well should you ever need help in the future! Please give both Cheri and Kenny our very best wishes. Some of us met up with Jynx from Texas in London on Saturday, she also sends her love to you all xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> A happy group...and I don't see wine?


Oh, there was wine!!! xx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, what a cold day today. I went to a local community group today, had a good time knitting with a few ladies. I was telling them about our group, they were jealous of our friendships. Also about our knitting 'holiday' One lady, who I'm sure I was at school with is an amazing knitter. She is making a scarf & the first row had 630 stitches, it's amazing! The designer is Kate Davies, look her up!! The group have a recorder session every week & I have been asked to squeak along with them! DH will be delighted when I practice. He has just come in & said that it's 3c outside, so pleased I don't have to go out tonight. Love to you all. Xx


Good luck with the reorder, I was very glad to leave mine behind in junior school, also when my DD and DGD left theirs behind too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> All good advice thank you so much.
> For now I'm filling her piggy banks with the intent to turn the coins into dollars to make room for more coins till there is enough for a savings account.
> I've transferred alot of pictures and videos to cd's and flash drives. I like the cd's because flash drives can be easily messed up , or deleted even.
> 
> ...


That sounds cute, would love to see it! I made one of the photo books for DS because I never found the time to make him a baby book. Then DD wanted one too because her brother had one!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from an icy, frosty, freezing Wales. (You might get the idea that it is cold outside). The sun has just crawled over the hill top, I think we had better get the car into the sun as it is pure white on top at the moment, it should be blue. Thank you all for your good wishes I'm not worried about the procedure just that it is such a long way away. Another good reason to think about moving, next time nearer to hospitals. We're not leaving 'til 1 so see you later. xxx


Have been thinking about you all day, hang in there kid, it'll be fine xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


Hi to Linkyville hospital!! I really hope you don't go down with all this stuff that's attacking your family but if you do, I hope they all look after you as well as you have looked after them!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had the same thing. We had an award winning hospital within sight of my back windows. It was closed so they could build a thing 6 km away that is more art gallery than hospital. The good hospital is now 45 minutes away. (And the art-gallery hospital closes its emergency room at night - to save money.)


When you get home,put your travel kettle somewhere it's easy to find or you'll have to buy another one for your next trip!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have been thinking about you all day, hang in there kid, it'll be fine xxxx


Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Loads and loads of healing vibes and hugs coming to your house.xxxxxxx


Thanks my dear ! :sm01:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh dear, that sounds awful. I hope you are able to stay healthy. The tonsils does indeed sound ugly. Hope there is an easy cure. Healthy healing vibes are being sent.


Thank you very much :sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good vibes on their way XOXOXOXOX


Thank you Saxy lady , so appreciated.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yuck, make sure you don't catch it, because who is going to look after you, if they are all sick. Lots of hand washing.


I am strict on the hand washing .
And the answer is no one lol. .. DH tries though.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


Delighted you are ok, told you it would be ok!! Stay warm love and regardless of what the doc said, take it easy for a day or two!! xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope everyone gets better soon and that you don't get it, Angela!!! xxxooo


Thanks so much. :sm01:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


Sounds like the procedure went as well as could be expected :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi to Linkyville hospital!! I really hope you don't go down with all this stuff that's attacking your family but if you do, I hope they all look after you as well as you have looked after them!! xxxxxxx


Thanks love ! I hope I just don't get it lol. :sm02:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!

The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


Glad it went well and that you are home safe and sound. Now bundle up and don't do anything else ! :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!
> 
> The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


Good work
and great picture of the kiwi crew


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:37 am EST and 8'C (46'F) It's overcast and showers are expected. I'm still fighting the heat in this room. I have the window wide open and the air conditioning on and it is still 82'F in this room. At least I have a cup of tea this morning. I went to Walmart and bought myself a little kettle. Today will be a better day.


Hope your day got better!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


Hope they get well soon........and you don't catch any of the germs. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good luck with the reorder, I was very glad to leave mine behind in junior school, also when my DD and DGD left theirs behind too!! xxx


I only going to do it for the comedy thing when my SILs find out, they both think I've lost the plot! But I think they love me too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls...Its been chilly but dry. Weve just come in from DS's . Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!
> 
> The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


You will be a glam gran! Have fun wth the crowd. Love the photo of the Kiwi family, they certainly are growing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


Glad it's all done and dusted. Now take it easy a while xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!
> 
> The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


Lovely photo. Charlotte is such a big girl now. The baby is gorgeous too of course.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!
> 
> The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


Love the tee shirt and lovely photos of the gks. Charlotte looks so grown up. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gooc evening from Surrey. The temperature only just got to freezing today and now it's dropped again.

This morning l blocked a scarf and a shawl. Then we had a bit of drama as Bentley brought a mouse in to play and it promptly ran up the curtains. Bentley jumped at the curtains, the mouse fell off and dived under the dresser. Bentley then got bored and wandered off leaving me, Mr P and a walking stick to retrieve the mouse!

After all that excitement we lit the fire and l have started crocheting a pair of slippers.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!
> 
> The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


What a lovely Christmas photo. Looks so er Christmassy. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad it's all done and dusted. Now take it easy a while xxx


Chance will be a fine thing. xxx :sm03:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Chance will be a fine thing. xxx :sm03:


You need to take it easy. DO AS YOU ARE TOLD! You have to give your body time to recuperate. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Gooc evening from Surrey. The temperature only just got to freezing today and now it's dropped again.
> 
> This morning l blocked a scarf and a shawl. Then we had a bit of drama as Bentley brought a mouse in to play and it promptly ran up the curtains. Bentley jumped at the curtains, the mouse fell off and dived under the dresser. Bentley then got bored and wandered off leaving me, Mr P and a walking stick to retrieve the mouse!
> 
> After all that excitement we lit the fire and l have started crocheting a pair of slippers.


Sounds like a more exciting day than mine. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> You need to take it easy. DO AS YOU ARE TOLD! You have to give your body time to recuperate. Xxxxx


Yes ma'am. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes ma'am. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Only cos I care ????????????????x????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I saw that on the news here. Are the trees dry that it spread so quickly and so far? It looks like our big fire that we had in Fort McMurray.


Yes there had not been any rain for almost a month if not longer!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Pam and back to Mr Ric.
> 
> I agree about living close to amenities. We have our doctors at the end of the road, dentist and optician a five minute walk away. I can walk to the hospital in half a hour and it is one of the top 3 best hospitals in this country and it's a 10 minute walk to all yhe major shops. Bus stop at the rnd of the road and trains 10 minutes away. You can see why we have not moved in nearly 30 years. Xx


Wow that would be nice living that close to everything!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Only cos I care ????????????????x????


Aahh, OK I'll try. xxxx These help ????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aahh, OK I'll try. xxxx These help ????????????????????


Then here's a few more????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that would be nice living that close to everything!


That's what we think. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Then here's a few more????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Che-hic-eers. xxx :sm12:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gooc evening from Surrey. The temperature only just got to freezing today and now it's dropped again.
> 
> This morning l blocked a scarf and a shawl. Then we had a bit of drama as Bentley brought a mouse in to play and it promptly ran up the curtains. Bentley jumped at the curtains, the mouse fell off and dived under the dresser. Bentley then got bored and wandered off leaving me, Mr P and a walking stick to retrieve the mouse!
> 
> After all that excitement we lit the fire and l have started crocheting a pair of slippers.


So strange that I just had a dcon ad.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jean for the update, please give them our love and tell them we are thinking of them. Xx


Yes, the same from me.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


They are really sweet. Xxx Hi Claire x


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!
> 
> The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


Such a wondrous crew too! !!
So sweet, she is just beautiful...and so GROWN !!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Such a wondrous crew too! !!
> So sweet, she is just beautiful...and so GROWN !!


How are all the patients tonight? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How are all the patients tonight? xx


What she said and Angela l uope uou are jot wearing yourself out. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Temperatures have dropped again tonight, but I'm curled up in bed. Night night everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Temperatures have dropped again tonight, but I'm curled up in bed. Night night everyone xx


On my way there, eyes have had enough today. Night night. xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope they get well soon........and you don't catch any of the germs. Xxx


Thanks, I'm armed with lysol and vinegar and soap lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How are all the patients tonight? xx


Grumpy, Ds is at er still, dh is biting everyone's head of but mine ... of course, because him don't feel good. 
Jen soldiered into work and wes is of work and sleeping now. ... my feet hurt ... :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said and Angela l uope uou are jot wearing yourself out. Xx


Thanks, I'm getting there. .. just put the tree together. .. getting ornaments cleaned a bit.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

June I love your glam gran shirt. ..and all the pins you have to it and bling it baby !!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


So cute , i love them . :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


Glad it went well. Take it easy. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good work
> and great picture of the kiwi crew


Ditto from me, Londy. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Allow your self plenty of time. The mother in me made me say that. :^)


And call me when you get home..... my mother's still saying that!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds dreadful in your little corner of the world. I won't mention the beautiful springlike day we had yesterday. Glad you are not fretting about the procedure. Living closer to facilities is a big plus when choosing a new home. Our home was within 10 minutes of a hospital to the east and the same to the west. They both moved south. Now it is 30 to 40 minutes. That is progress for you.


Out here in the boonies we can get to a hospital in 40 mins doing 100km/hour. But better still is having the fire dept and first responders right across from your home, gives me great comfort! xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha ha And I keep saying that to my daughter. She does travel several hours alone and I worry. Even if she lived 10 miles away I would say it. ;^)


Islander said:


> And call me when you get home..... my mother's still saying that!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Okay more puppy love, this little girl is a sweet heart.
> He is going to change her name from Brandi to. .... he doesn't know yet.
> But it will start with an R ..
> Her white mark on her chest is a lower case ( r )
> I'll try to get a pic of that later today.


Oh what a beauty... so chocolatey! She's lovely Angela!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH went out to move the car into the sun at 9 and the temperature was -5, not looking forward to going out in it. We are going to have a nice hot bowl of soup and rolls before we go. xxx :sm24:


Brrrrrrrrrrr! :sm13: But soup and rolls sound excellent! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


Absolutely beautiful, you and I have this in common Barny, this and wood! :sm02: xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


Mom's are the best nurses ever, wishing you all well again soon. Maybe you'll get lucky and not catch anything... keeping my fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


Glad it went without a hitch, it's nice to be home again isn't it?!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Then here's a few more????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


No message.... just wanted to see these again haha! :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


My kids would have loved these Chris... the fun part is finding things to put in the little box's! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> And call me when you get home..... my mother's still saying that!


Mine does, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


Really lovely :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> And call me when you get home..... my mother's still saying that!


Mine too + I've started to say it to my crew too :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


What do you all put in your calenders? I have a little gingerbread house and Michael loves it so I want to put something in it just don't know what..I am not very creative this way :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy December everyone!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't see how she sleeps to most of those they just make me want to dance....well the ones I recognize that is...I don't listen to much music.


We all groove to a different tune lol. 
It's the happy meter or mellow meter. .... imagine , bawitdaba by kid rock is one of my all purpose songs.. sleep clean and excersize lol. .

And June I LOVE LOVE comfortably numb. ... DH use to play it for me when I had a migraine.. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy December everyone!


What she said :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Grumpy, Ds is at er still, dh is biting everyone's head of but mine ... of course, because him don't feel good.
> Jen soldiered into work and wes is of work and sleeping now. ... my feet hurt ... :sm23:


It's all the running around you are doing, dose them all up and then put your feet up for a while. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Absolutely beautiful, you and I have this in common Barny, this and wood! :sm02: xoxo


Don't mention that four letter word (wood). Had a look in the garage this morning it will be a miracle if I ever find the floor again. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Once again it is good morning from a very cold, frosty Wales, not intending to go out today but will have to see if that works out. The eyes have got back to normal but the lasered one is a bit bleary at the moment, hopefully that will clear up during the day. Dinner is in the oven (lamb shanks) and the fire is blazing although it did go out last night it lit easily this morning. It must have been easy because DH managed to re-light it straight away with no big breaths and swearing at it. Will see you all later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, no frost and 7C. Weve got nothing planned today. May go to guisborough. Hope tyour eye is not painful barny.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, no frost and 7C. Weve got nothing planned today. May go to guisborough. Hope tyour eye is not painful barny.


I'm coming North. Good morning, it is still -2c and a very thick frost on top of yesterdays which didn't melt.

I nearly finished a pair of slippers yesterday, just a bit of messing about and they should be done.

We are thinking of braving the cold and going to M&S today, but if it's too busy we'll not stop long.

Happy December everyone xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I am now safely home, put away some shopping, rescued the fire, made beans on toast with a fried egg on top and caught up on here, all done in a blurry haze and not a tia maria in sight. Was only in the hospital for half an hour and all went well. Was treated to a glorious sunset on the way home but lights were a nightmare. No warnings about not doing anything strenuous or lifting etc. :sm25: :sm25: The temperature was -2 when we got home (5.30) so are ready for another cold night. Sort of see you all later. xxx


I'm glad it went well. Just don't tell DH that you had no warnings!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:34 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's overcast again. I had a most delicious soup for supper last night. It was tomato/basil from the Subway takeout of all places. There were big chunks of tomato in it.
I'll be leaving early this morning as I want to stop in for breakfast at Timmy's. Yesterday I only had continental breakfast. I was lucky they served lunch early before my tummy could start growling.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Once again it is good morning from a very cold, frosty Wales, not intending to go out today but will have to see if that works out. The eyes have got back to normal but the lasered one is a bit bleary at the moment, hopefully that will clear up during the day. Dinner is in the oven (lamb shanks) and the fire is blazing although it did go out last night it lit easily this morning. It must have been easy because DH managed to re-light it straight away with no big breaths and swearing at it. Will see you all later. xxx


It sounds like your eye is doing well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gooc evening from Surrey. The temperature only just got to freezing today and now it's dropped again.
> 
> This morning l blocked a scarf and a shawl. Then we had a bit of drama as Bentley brought a mouse in to play and it promptly ran up the curtains. Bentley jumped at the curtains, the mouse fell off and dived under the dresser. Bentley then got bored and wandered off leaving me, Mr P and a walking stick to retrieve the mouse!
> 
> After all that excitement we lit the fire and l have started crocheting a pair of slippers.


Mine used to bring home live frogs. Much easier to catch.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that would be nice living that close to everything!


We are in pretty much the same position, except that the hospital, classified as outstanding, is in the next road along. But Purple lives in a lovely house as well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mine does, too. :sm02: xxxooo


Mine's also telling me to call when I get home. But she never has her cell phone on to call her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Grumpy, Ds is at er still, dh is biting everyone's head of but mine ... of course, because him don't feel good.
> Jen soldiered into work and wes is of work and sleeping now. ... my feet hurt ... :sm23:


You must feel like a Matron in a hospital, on 24 hour daily shifts! Get some rest whenever you can to stay well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> And call me when you get home..... my mother's still saying that!


I say that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


Very nice. I never had an advent calendar when I was a kid. I never knew how they worked until I was older.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. Something is happening at work and my blackberry is dinging like crazy. I'm running away before someone decides to call me. Timmy's is calling.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wise move. Timmy called first so you must answer that call before any other one. Enjoy your breakfast.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. Something is happening at work and my blackberry is dinging like crazy. I'm running away before someone decides to call me. Timmy's is calling.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. We are at 32F.(28) You are a tad bit colder. Glad hubby finally got his Harley out of my side of the garage. Scraping the windshield is not my idea of fun. I am such a sweetie that I give up my garage space during the summer, but not the winter. His truck parks outside the garage as the stored Harley and the snow blowing tractor take up his space. I scared the bejeebers out of him the other day. I started the car from in the house. He was in the garage and all of a sudden the car roared to life. I apologized thru my laughter.


PurpleFi said:


> I'm coming North. Good morning, it is still -2c and a very thick frost on top of yesterdays which didn't melt.
> 
> I nearly finished a pair of slippers yesterday, just a bit of messing about and they should be done.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've opened my mental Connections advent calendar, and in number 1 I found WARMTH.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope your enjoy your heat wave today.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, no frost and 7C. Weve got nothing planned today. May go to guisborough. Hope tyour eye is not painful barny.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll let you know what I find tomorrow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you feel your eyes are normal. Hope the blurriness clears soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Once again it is good morning from a very cold, frosty Wales, not intending to go out today but will have to see if that works out. The eyes have got back to normal but the lasered one is a bit bleary at the moment, hopefully that will clear up during the day. Dinner is in the oven (lamb shanks) and the fire is blazing although it did go out last night it lit easily this morning. It must have been easy because DH managed to re-light it straight away with no big breaths and swearing at it. Will see you all later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's lovely here in the sunshine. What a pity I'm not in it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We are in pretty much the same position, except that the hospital, classified as outstanding, is in the next road along. But Purple lives in a lovely house as well.


Thank you Janet xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mine too + I've started to say it to my crew too :sm09:


We say it to our DS whenever he heads out for a long trip (and he does it to us, too). :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy December everyone!


You, too, Lisa!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We are in pretty much the same position, except that the hospital, classified as outstanding, is in the next road along. But Purple lives in a lovely house as well.


Yes, she does and, as she said, it's so accessible to everything she needs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. No rain here this morning (or wind either -- which was why I didn't get my walk in yesterday morning - we had wind gusts up to 33mph here yesterday), so will be out for my walk this morning and then am meeting my knitting friends for lunch (and maybe some knitting). Helped Mr. Ric at the rental yesterday. We loaded up the truck and took a big load of stuff to the transfer station (garbage dump). It's looking so much better. He wasn't feeling too well yesterday (stomach upset from the anti-inflammatory medication the doctor prescribed for his pulled hamstring--it's actually the tendon holding his hamstring to his hip), so we came back home and he took it easy for the rest of the day. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, thought I would check in at the end of the postings, this time. Now I am going to catch up on what has been happening, but first will tell you about a very young skink lizard, which got himself to our bathroom window, on the outside of the glass, with the screen between him, and from. Fortunately the little lizard was a bit cold, so I was able to catch him, before he could flick away, and get lt inside the house somewhere! I released him into our cacti garden, but he has probably left there, by now! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gooc evening from Surrey. The temperature only just got to freezing today and now it's dropped again.
> 
> This morning l blocked a scarf and a shawl. Then we had a bit of drama as Bentley brought a mouse in to play and it promptly ran up the curtains. Bentley jumped at the curtains, the mouse fell off and dived under the dresser. Bentley then got bored and wandered off leaving me, Mr P and a walking stick to retrieve the mouse!
> 
> After all that excitement we lit the fire and l have started crocheting a pair of slippers.


Did you spit-roast the mouse?!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that would be nice living that close to everything!


Although I'm not in the same place as Mrs P, I'm in a similar position, as most of us Londoners are. I too can walk to hospital, doctor and dentist, to the station in 10 minutes for trains to London or Mrs P and there are bus stops just outside my front door, 7 bus routes in both directions so I can easily get pretty well anywhere without a car - unless I wanted to go to the coast and I could even do that by train but it would take too longand be pricey, the nearest sea is about 60 miles from me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


They look great, especially with the little gold boxes!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What do you all put in your calenders? I have a little gingerbread house and Michael loves it so I want to put something in it just don't know what..I am not very creative this way :sm16:


Little wrapped sweeties, the gold covered chocolate coins are good, for a girl, hair slides and hair bands, some toy jewellry. For a boy, maybe tiny cars, tiny plastic dinosaurs and farm and wild animals, little bits of a small Lego kit that will make something when they are all put together at the end of the calendar, money??!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> We all groove to a different tune lol.
> It's the happy meter or mellow meter. .... imagine , bawitdaba by kid rock is one of my all purpose songs.. sleep clean and excersize lol. .
> 
> And June I LOVE LOVE comfortably numb. ... DH use to play it for me when I had a migraine.. :sm02: :sm24:


What about Money by Pink Floyd? They sing "I'm alright Jack, keep your hands off of my stack" I always thought it was " Keep your hands off of my stash"!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm coming North. Good morning, it is still -2c and a very thick frost on top of yesterdays which didn't melt.
> 
> I nearly finished a pair of slippers yesterday, just a bit of messing about and they should be done.
> 
> ...


We had 9'C and no frost this morning! Too cold to go swimming thought so I stayed in bed!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. We are at 32F.(28) You are a tad bit colder. Glad hubby finally got his Harley out of my side of the garage. Scraping the windshield is not my idea of fun. I am such a sweetie that I give up my garage space during the summer, but not the winter. His truck parks outside the garage as the stored Harley and the snow blowing tractor take up his space. I scared the bejeebers out of him the other day. I started the car from in the house. He was in the garage and all of a sudden the car roared to life. I apologized thru my laughter.


Oh deep joy!!!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I've just done a quick catch up, sorry not too many comments as I have to go and get ready for my 'soirée' shortly! 

Have spent most of the day in with Jill, putting skinny clothes on Ebay for her. Her 22 year old gdd went home to NZ a few weeks back, after being here for a year and left loads of clothes behind, I mean LOADS!!! She has kept a few bits, given some to her other gdds and taken some to the charity shop but a lot of the rest still have the tags on! All size 8, too big for Jill too small for me! We have done about 12 items, another 12 to do when our energy comes back! Shae made me a very nice lunch and we seemed to have put away a whole bottle of mulled wine, it was delicious, hic!!!

Gotta go, this could take some time, see you tomorrow!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Just standing up in a strong wind is good exercise. :^) When we have lunch we gab a lot and not much eating or knitting gets done. Enjoy your day. 
I hope Mr. Ric is able to get relief without the meds. That side effect can get really nasty, worse than the original pain.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. No rain here this morning (or wind either -- which was why I didn't get my walk in yesterday morning - we had wind gusts up to 33mph here yesterday), so will be out for my walk this morning and then am meeting my knitting friends for lunch (and maybe some knitting). Helped Mr. Ric at the rental yesterday. We loaded up the truck and took a big load of stuff to the transfer station (garbage dump). It's looking so much better. He wasn't feeling too well yesterday (stomach upset from the anti-inflammatory medication the doctor prescribed for his pulled hamstring--it's actually the tendon holding his hamstring to his hip), so we came back home and he took it easy for the rest of the day. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Will you come and help me put things on Ebay? I keep saying I am going to do that and never take the time. The only thing I really want to get rid of is over 500 precious moments. What was I thinking? I suppose they really are not worth much. 
We were sure there was wine involved. ;^)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you spit-roast the mouse?!!! xxx


Mr P released it into the greenery the otherside of the road. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We had 9'C and no frost this morning! Too cold to go swimming thought so I stayed in bed!!!


Sensible move xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Will you come and help me put things on Ebay? I keep saying I am going to do that and never take the time. The only thing I really want to get rid of is over 500 precious moments. What was I thinking? I suppose they really are not worth much.
> We were sure there was wine involved. ;^)


Worth the world to you dear, I hope you can remember them all forever!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Did you spit-roast the mouse?!!! xxx


She's a veggie. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We had 9'C and no frost this morning! Too cold to go swimming thought so I stayed in bed!!!


What? no frost, ours was about half and inch thick but has accumalated over three days, it hasn't moved all day, neither have I, but have written my Christmas cards and even got DH to do his - a total miracle. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Will you come and help me put things on Ebay? I keep saying I am going to do that and never take the time. The only thing I really want to get rid of is over 500 precious moments. What was I thinking? I suppose they really are not worth much.
> We were sure there was wine involved. ;^)


Is there ever a time when it isn't? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Just standing up in a strong wind is good exercise. :^) When we have lunch we gab a lot and not much eating or knitting gets done. Enjoy your day.
> I hope Mr. Ric is able to get relief without the meds. That side effect can get really nasty, worse than the original pain.


Thank you, jinx. He seems to be doing much better today. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> She's a veggie. xxxx :sm23:


Well remembered. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, jinx. He seems to be doing much better today. :sm02: xxxooo


Glad to hear that Pam, give him a gentle hug from me xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

These are the Precious Moments I was talking about. http://www.preciousmoments.com/?aq_source=SEM&gclid=CKSW74_e09ACFcMjgQodz60Aug
Some of them have precious moments attached to them. I can look at the figurine and remember the person and when I received it as a gift.


London Girl said:


> Worth the world to you dear, I hope you can remember them all forever!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Little wrapped sweeties, the gold covered chocolate coins are good, for a girl, hair slides and hair bands, some toy jewellry. For a boy, maybe tiny cars, tiny plastic dinosaurs and farm and wild animals, little bits of a small Lego kit that will make something when they are all put together at the end of the calendar, money??!!!! xxx


Oh those are all good and I have a plastic tube of water creatures I was going to give him for Christmas I know what to do with some now!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> These are the Precious Moments I was talking about. http://www.preciousmoments.com/?aq_source=SEM&gclid=CKSW74_e09ACFcMjgQodz60Aug
> Some of them have precious moments attached to them. I can look at the figurine and remember the person and when I received it as a gift.


I love precious moments they are so cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Off to go to the store so DS can get some stuff for his lunches this weekend at work!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


Your feet look completely snuggled. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Your feet look completely snuggled. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, but underneath my socks l have another pair of thick socks and my feet are freezing. I have some qivit yarn that Mav gave me and l think l will knit some socks in that. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


I like them both.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You must feel like a Matron in a hospital, on 24 hour daily shifts! Get some rest whenever you can to stay well.


Between all the sick ones and the dogs I've run ragged . Did I tell you all that the new pup had a new name at last?

Well we knew it would start with R , and she is black. . So he named her Raven..
I like it, she is already use to it. Ds doesn't want us giving her people food as a treat , but a little butter cookie didn't kill her teeheehee. I've got a problem don't i?.....

I insist on spoiling everyone rotten lol. !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I say that.


I say it too. Or call when you get there. 
Or for crying out loud, a text even! 
But they rarely do it. ....

In one ear and out the other as my mom always says.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Between all the sick ones and the dogs I've run ragged . Did I tell you all that the new pup had a new name at last?
> 
> Well we knew it would start with R , and she is black. . So he named her Raven..
> I like it, she is already use to it. Ds doesn't want us giving her people food as a treat , but a little butter cookie didn't kill her teeheehee. I've got a problem don't i?.....
> ...


Can I come and live with you, I could do with being spoilt rotten. Well once all the germs have gone. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was horrible,wasn't it? We had a real masochist of a gym teacher, she used to pick on the, shall we say, 'less athletic' girls and make them do everything twice. If you couldn't get over the horse and a)I couldn't and b) I was frightened of breaking my glasses but couldn't see without them, she would whack us across the backside with a plimsoll and humiliate us to tears. Can you tell this has left a mark on me?!!!
> 
> :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm09: xxx


June that doesn't sound brutal at all; with that kind of experience, I fully understand why you go to Zumba rather than other types of exercise! 
Did you go to a girls school also, or was your school coed? 
The schools I went to, were all coed. I don't remember the sports teachers weren't draconian, like yours seemed to be! They were positively gentle, compared to yours - there was no striking of children, anyway!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> again


He is gorgeous, you should get him a mate; you might end up with a cute little family of knitted budgies! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS dressed for his scuba diving today


Does he do this often, or is this his first time?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley could have a field day. He's been in and out all day, he's now collapsed on an armchair....


He would probably be bouncing about in the snow, disappearing sometimes, under the snow! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'd love to cuddle up with Bentley , he looks so snuggly soft and precious.
> 
> Hope the ladder injured dh's are well soon.
> GSusan , looks like you got it now.
> Here is one of sweet pea cooking some scrambled eggs with pawpaw.


I love her hair!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad to hear that Pam, give him a gentle hug from me xx


Will do. It amazes me how he just powers through. He's getting a lot done over there and it's not going to be long now. Thank goodness we can finally see daylight!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


They both look great! I love Crofter yarn! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but underneath my socks l have another pair of thick socks and my feet are freezing. I have some qivit yarn that Mav gave me and l think l will knit some socks in that. Xx


Those would be heavenly. I wear my cowl she made us out of qiviut all the time and love it!!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just trying it out to see if I needed to click update. I did not update. Browse: Add: and send is all I need to do. No update. I guess different procedures may be needed for different electronics.


Very nice, someone is going to be nice and warm! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The sound of a fan puts me to sleep. I have fan sounds downloaded to my little ipod.


I had thunderstorms on mine, I need to put them back on my phone,so they are there when I need them!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was never graceful but I was enthusiastic about sports. I could hit a softball deep into the field, but couldn't throw it straight. I could run fast, but only for short distances. And every summersault went crooked.


I was great as a winger, on the hockey field - I remember playing on the left wing, but was informed that I played on what is everyone else's right wing! Even as a young child, I had no idea which was right, or left! ???????? 
I have just realised, that I actually DID play on the RIGHT WING ........ hahahahaha .......... and, obviously, I still have no idea between which is right or left!!! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The elevators in our malls are labelled "Baby carriages and wheelchairs only" I wondered when I was younger, how the baby carriage would go up the elevator by itself ??


I don't think our lifts are labeled like that, but I think that if I was in a lift, I would hope that a few others would be with Mr, and offer the person with the pram, or in the wheelchair, a place in the lift! I remember actually carrying a pram on an escalator, because whichever child was an infant at that time, was really upset, and I just wanted to get out of the shop ....... and the lifts were all full, and nobody offered to let us in the lift - so we did what we had to do! I don't think I would have got in the lift anyway (the crying would have been intense, in a metal box????????), BUT the offer would have been wonderful, just to know other people did have feelings!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Karma works. Just smile, sit back and wait.


It definitely does work, my ex is feeling the WRATH of KHARMA, and I doubt if he is relishing in it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I never minded games. We had nice green shorts. I hated PE because we wore knickers for that.


What do you mean by knickers, that you had to wear for PE? Is that in the general meaning of knickers, and not even sports briefs, or what they call "bike shorts" now? Here 'knickers' are everyday underwear, and 'sports briefs' are the denser, solid dark coloured briefs that the girls wear when they wear a dress uniform, unless they choose to wear the black 'bike shorts'. When any of my gd's wear a dress that their mother thinks is getting a bit too short they have 2 choices:- the first choice is to pass the item on (to a younger sister, or a younger cousin); or they wear bike shorts (they come in two leg lengths), or leggings with the dress, until they can give the item up - fortunately all of the girls have very slim builds!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So was I, before I added the extra J.


Well there you go, we really must be sisters, just born very far apart; and you are tall like me. I always wondered where my tall sisters were! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and hazelnut - that's nice, but I prefer the original.


I might just have to get me some of those, so that I can taste them, and see which one I like the best; but one usually can't beat the original! ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can I come and live with you, I could do with being spoilt rotten. Well once all the germs have gone. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Absolutely ! You wouldn't be the first or the last soul we have taken in lol. 
And we never charge. You don't charge to put a roof over someone's head and a pillow under their head. .. they are just what ya do. 
:sm02:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Saxy, that is such a sweet sentiment. 
Day 1 : warmth
I can't wait to hear what you find the rest of the days.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love her hair!


Thanks ! She is such a doll , I'm biased but still.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan, your budgie takes me back to a dinner with two of our lovely ladies ..
J & J at the fantastic Puerto Vallarta. Except there were two lol.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


Nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan, your budgie takes me back to a dinner with two of our lovely ladies ..
> J & J at the fantastic Puerto Vallarta. Except there were two lol.


Yes that was fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Saxy, that is such a sweet sentiment.
> Day 1 : warmth
> I can't wait to hear what you find the rest of the days.


I totally agree!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Absolutely ! You wouldn't be the first or the last soul we have taken in lol.
> And we never charge. You don't charge to put a roof over someone's head and a pillow under their head. .. they are just what ya do.
> :sm02:


I'm packing my bag. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dry, balmy Wales, well perhaps that's pushing it a bit but it must be 10 degrees warmer today and the frost has gone, the grass is green again and the car is blue. Quite nice weather to do logs but unfortunately we have to go shopping later. What a shame. I think it is the lesser of two evils. If I stretch it out long enough it will be too late by the time we get home. Have a good one, whatever you are doing. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls 5C and dull. Nothing planned today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and dull Surrey, but there is no frost and the temperature is over freezing. Perhaps I can get my feet warm today.

Going to do a bit of shopping and them I am going to do a bit of mosaic as I've now got a mirror to go in the centre of the wreath shape I made ages ago.

Happy Friday everyone xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What? no frost, ours was about half and inch thick but has accumalated over three days, it hasn't moved all day, neither have I, but have written my Christmas cards and even got DH to do his - a total miracle. xxxx


Don't ever complain about your DH again if he actually writes Christmas cards!!! In 48 years, I have never known mine to write a single card, he doesn't care if they are sent or not!! Then again, he hasn't actually got any friends!!!!
Sounds like you got my frost! That's ok, you can keep it! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, jinx. He seems to be doing much better today. :sm02: xxxooo


That's good Pam, glad to hear it!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> These are the Precious Moments I was talking about. http://www.preciousmoments.com/?aq_source=SEM&gclid=CKSW74_e09ACFcMjgQodz60Aug
> Some of them have precious moments attached to them. I can look at the figurine and remember the person and when I received it as a gift.


Cute!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love precious moments they are so cute!


You can probably tell I hadn't heard of them before but they are a lovely idea for a gift!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


Very nice and your toesies look nice and warm!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but underneath my socks l have another pair of thick socks and my feet are freezing. I have some qivit yarn that Mav gave me and l think l will knit some socks in that. Xx


Sounds like you will need them!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Between all the sick ones and the dogs I've run ragged . Did I tell you all that the new pup had a new name at last?
> 
> Well we knew it would start with R , and she is black. . So he named her Raven..
> I like it, she is already use to it. Ds doesn't want us giving her people food as a treat , but a little butter cookie didn't kill her teeheehee. I've got a problem don't i?.....
> ...


That's a lovely name and suits her perfectly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June that doesn't sound brutal at all; with that kind of experience, I fully understand why you go to Zumba rather than other types of exercise!
> Did you go to a girls school also, or was your school coed?
> The schools I went to, were all coed. I don't remember the sports teachers weren't draconian, like yours seemed to be! They were positively gentle, compared to yours - there was no striking of children, anyway!


It was co-ed but gym classes were separate. That would have been an altogether different kind of torture, to have had boys witness my humiliation!!!
:sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was great as a winger, on the hockey field - I remember playing on the left wing, but was informed that I played on what is everyone else's right wing! Even as a young child, I had no idea which was right, or left! ????????
> I have just realised, that I actually DID play on the RIGHT WING ........ hahahahaha .......... and, obviously, I still have no idea between which is right or left!!! ????????????????????????


That brings back more memories, I played 'Right Back' in hockey and I remember the same horrible teacher telling me that the best place for me was 'Right Back' out of the way!! I think the problem was partly due to my older sister being very lithe and athletic and I suppose I was expected to be the same. Nuh!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What do you mean by knickers, that you had to wear for PE? Is that in the general meaning of knickers, and not even sports briefs, or what they call "bike shorts" now? Here 'knickers' are everyday underwear, and 'sports briefs' are the denser, solid dark coloured briefs that the girls wear when they wear a dress uniform, unless they choose to wear the black 'bike shorts'. When any of my gd's wear a dress that their mother thinks is getting a bit too short they have 2 choices:- the first choice is to pass the item on (to a younger sister, or a younger cousin); or they wear bike shorts (they come in two leg lengths), or leggings with the dress, until they can give the item up - fortunately all of the girls have very slim builds!


If they were the same as _my_ school knickers, they may have been like your sports briefs but we were wearing them as knickers _and_ for sport. They were quite thick and up to the waist. I only had to wear them for gym - or PT - as it was called, in junior school. In secondary school I wore a very nice short divided skirt!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan, your budgie takes me back to a dinner with two of our lovely ladies ..
> J & J at the fantastic Puerto Vallarta. Except there were two lol.


I went there on my cruise in March!!! Very nice place and the weather was lovely, sigh, bloomin' freezin' here today, take me back to Puerto Vallarta!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dry, balmy Wales, well perhaps that's pushing it a bit but it must be 10 degrees warmer today and the frost has gone, the grass is green again and the car is blue. Quite nice weather to do logs but unfortunately we have to go shopping later. What a shame. I think it is the lesser of two evils. If I stretch it out long enough it will be too late by the time we get home. Have a good one, whatever you are doing. xxx


That's the way to do it, as Punch once said!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very nice and your toesies look nice and warm!!! xxxx


I wish. Mr P has threatened to get me one of those heated foot muffs. Proper old lady item! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, 7.8'C here but feeling c-c-c-cold!!! Had a lovely time with the Zumba girls and their DH's last night, too much food but managed to force some of it down!! :sm09: :sm09: Going to attempt some housework today, don't laugh!!! Catch you later, have a good one, whatever you're doing!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I wish. Mr P has threatened to get me one of those heated foot muffs. Proper old lady item! Xx


They sounds like heaven and you don't have to be in your dotage to enjoy/need one!!! Blame it on the FM!! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If they were the same as _my_ school knickers, they may have been like your sports briefs but we were wearing them as knickers _and_ for sport. They were quite thick and up to the waist. I only had to wear them for gym - or PT - as it was called, in junior school. In secondary school I wore a very nice short divided skirt!!


Those wrte the same as mine except mine had a pocket on. Wore those for p.e. at junior school but at senior school we had a short pleated games skirt with matching briefs. I played left wing and sometimes goalkeeper in hockey. Used to play left handed with a right handed stick. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They sounds like heaven and you don't have to be in your dotage to enjoy/need one!!! Blame it on the FM!! xxxxxx


Yes l blame the fm. Hands are not so bad this winter but just can't get my feet warm. If l had one of those foot muffs I'd probably try to walk and fall over????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Definitely feeling my age, just had my driving licence renewal form through!!!???? I shall put down I'm 6 1/2 xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It's overcast and I have the window open again. The understanding that I had with the heater/chiller broke down last night and I was woken around midnight to 88'F temperatures again and couldn't get the temperature down except to open the window. The bathroom was nice and cool.
I have Stuart's socks done to the heel flap. It's not looking quite right so I think I will take that out and try again with a wider one. The heel looks quite pointy at the moment. Not my best work. I need to pack up the car as soon as I've done my tea. Checking out of this hotel today


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely feeling my age, just had my driving licence renewal form through!!!???? I shall put down I'm 6 1/2 xx


Over here you have to have mandatory testing when you reach a certain age. First they test your eyes, then as you get older you have to write a test to see if you remember the rules of the road. I can't remember the rules now. I'm in trouble when I have to write that test.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Those wrte the same as mine except mine had a pocket on. Wore those for p.e. at junior school but at senior school we had a short pleated games skirt with matching briefs. I played left wing and sometimes goalkeeper in hockey. Used to play left handed with a right handed stick. X


I had the pleated skirt/short thing, but ours went down to just over the knee. If you shortened them, you got disciplined.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, 7.8'C here but feeling c-c-c-cold!!! Had a lovely time with the Zumba girls and their DH's last night, too much food but managed to force some of it down!! :sm09: :sm09: Going to attempt some housework today, don't laugh!!! Catch you later, have a good one, whatever you're doing!! xxxxxxxx


Have a good day, even if you are doing housework.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dry, balmy Wales, well perhaps that's pushing it a bit but it must be 10 degrees warmer today and the frost has gone, the grass is green again and the car is blue. Quite nice weather to do logs but unfortunately we have to go shopping later. What a shame. I think it is the lesser of two evils. If I stretch it out long enough it will be too late by the time we get home. Have a good one, whatever you are doing. xxx


Stretch it out as long as you can. I don't think the shopping hurts as much as the logs.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. It is a shame that your schedule does not allow time for logging now that the weather is cooperating. ;^) Maybe the fairies will finish the job while you are gone.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dry, balmy Wales, well perhaps that's pushing it a bit but it must be 10 degrees warmer today and the frost has gone, the grass is green again and the car is blue. Quite nice weather to do logs but unfortunately we have to go shopping later. What a shame. I think it is the lesser of two evils. If I stretch it out long enough it will be too late by the time we get home. Have a good one, whatever you are doing. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those would be heavenly. I wear my cowl she made us out of qiviut all the time and love it!!! xxxooo


You and Purple will be sad to hear that the lady with the qiviut is shutting down her mill. She just has the stock that she has and hasn't put anything new up for months. I'm afraid that there won't be qiviut for Christmas this year.
I have some qiviut mitts that are only half done. I'm hoping I have enough yarn to finish.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now. I have to pack the car before heading to class.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. A blank slate for the day gives you a lot of opportunity to make fun, be jolly, and have a great time.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls 5C and dull. Nothing planned today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope your feet are now warm. Your cute slippers should have done the job. Looking forward to the update on the mosaic. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dull Surrey, but there is no frost and the temperature is over freezing. Perhaps I can get my feet warm today.
> 
> Going to do a bit of shopping and them I am going to do a bit of mosaic as I've now got a mirror to go in the centre of the wreath shape I made ages ago.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Many years ago my hubby would sign our last name in card he send or gave to someone. That included cards to me and the children. We teased him about using his last names to close family. Now when he gives a card it is unsigned.


London Girl said:


> Don't ever complain about your DH again if he actually writes Christmas cards!!! In 48 years, I have never known mine to write a single card, he doesn't care if they are sent or not!! Then again, he hasn't actually got any friends!!!!
> Sounds like you got my frost! That's ok, you can keep it! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> My kids would have loved these Chris... the fun part is finding things to put in the little box's! xoxox


That's the difficult part. I have the stuff to make my 4th GS his calendar, but it will be next year mainly because what do you give a toddler??


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I bet you will be sad to leave the sweat box and go home. Wise move to redo sock. If it don't look right now, it ain't gonna look right when it is finished.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It's overcast and I have the window open again. The understanding that I had with the heater/chiller broke down last night and I was woken around midnight to 88'F temperatures again and couldn't get the temperature down except to open the window. The bathroom was nice and cool.
> I have Stuart's socks done to the heel flap. It's not looking quite right so I think I will take that out and try again with a wider one. The heel looks quite pointy at the moment. Not my best work. I need to pack up the car as soon as I've done my tea. Checking out of this hotel today


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Those wrte the same as mine except mine had a pocket on. Wore those for p.e. at junior school but at senior school we had a short pleated games skirt with matching briefs. I played left wing and sometimes goalkeeper in hockey. Used to play left handed with a right handed stick. X


You would!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes l blame the fm. Hands are not so bad this winter but just can't get my feet warm. If l had one of those foot muffs I'd probably try to walk and fall over????????????xx


You'd have to learn to hop like a 'roo but don't forget to unplug it first (Great mental picture, lol!!) xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> What do you all put in your calenders? I have a little gingerbread house and Michael loves it so I want to put something in it just don't know what..I am not very creative this way :sm16:


These 2 have tiny Pokemon characters in lots of them. My DD also put tiny chocs & sweets in some. I made both my girls calendars, which they still have. I used to spend ages buying all the bits but if I didn't have enough I might get wrap up a coin. They loved that & used to go & spend it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely feeling my age, just had my driving licence renewal form through!!!???? I shall put down I'm 6 1/2 xx


Oh crumbs, that's a bit early!! I gather that they have to be renewed every 3 years after 70!!! What a con!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The rules change. Sometimes the police are not up to date. My daughter got stopped for making an illegal U-turn. She ask the cop exactly what the law was. After he embarrassingly cleared his throat he said he decided to not write a ticket. Never told her what the law really was.


nitz8catz said:


> Over here you have to have mandatory testing when you reach a certain age. First they test your eyes, then as you get older you have to write a test to see if you remember the rules of the road. I can't remember the rules now. I'm in trouble when I have to write that test.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It's overcast and I have the window open again. The understanding that I had with the heater/chiller broke down last night and I was woken around midnight to 88'F temperatures again and couldn't get the temperature down except to open the window. The bathroom was nice and cool.
> I have Stuart's socks done to the heel flap. It's not looking quite right so I think I will take that out and try again with a wider one. The heel looks quite pointy at the moment. Not my best work. I need to pack up the car as soon as I've done my tea. Checking out of this hotel today


Back in your own bed in the right temperature tonight then, that'll be a relief!! Safe travels! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You and Purple will be sad to hear that the lady with the qiviut is shutting down her mill. She just has the stock that she has and hasn't put anything new up for months. I'm afraid that there won't be qiviut for Christmas this year.
> I have some qiviut mitts that are only half done. I'm hoping I have enough yarn to finish.


Oh yes, I hope so too and I am so grateful that you got us qivuit while you could. Still plotting what to make with mine - or maybe if it's almost extinct, I'll just gently pet it!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> These are the Precious Moments I was talking about. http://www.preciousmoments.com/?aq_source=SEM&gclid=CKSW74_e09ACFcMjgQodz60Aug
> Some of them have precious moments attached to them. I can look at the figurine and remember the person and when I received it as a gift.


I have lots of ceramic teddies which are so cute, but take up room, but I couldn't bare to put with them, they were all given to me as presents.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's the difficult part. I have the stuff to make my 4th GS his calendar, but it will be next year mainly because what do you give a toddler??


Doesn't matter, it will go in his mouth whatever it is!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: I'm not making one for Theo until he's four, I don't think they 'get it' before that, it's just a thing with things in it to be eaten, chewed, squashed, lost down the sofa etc, etc!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> If they were the same as _my_ school knickers, they may have been like your sports briefs but we were wearing them as knickers _and_ for sport. They were quite thick and up to the waist. I only had to wear them for gym - or PT - as it was called, in junior school. In secondary school I wore a very nice short divided skirt!!


They are just what I had to wear, perhaps I should get some more to keep me warm!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The rules change. Sometimes the police are not up to date. My daughter got stopped for making an illegal U-turn. She ask the cop exactly what the law was. After he embarrassingly cleared his throat he said he decided to not write a ticket. Never told her what the law really was.


Hahaha, he didn't know!! That'll learn him!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They are just what I had to wear, perhaps I should get some more to keep me warm!


Yeah, with legs down to your knees, that'll keep them warm!! It is chilly today, isn't it?!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> You and Purple will be sad to hear that the lady with the qiviut is shutting down her mill. She just has the stock that she has and hasn't put anything new up for months. I'm afraid that there won't be qiviut for Christmas this year.
> I have some qiviut mitts that are only half done. I'm hoping I have enough yarn to finish.


I made a cowl with the quiviut you gave me nitzy, I love it!! Shame your lady is closing up, maybe she might have some bargains?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Doesn't matter, it will go in his mouth whatever it is!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: I'm not making one for Theo until he's four, I don't think they 'get it' before that, it's just a thing with things in it to be eaten, chewed, squashed, lost down the sofa etc, etc!!


I agree.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, with legs down to your knees, that'll keep them warm!! It is chilly today, isn't it?!! xxx


I remember my dear mum wearing them! I've just got in from shopping. I'm singing tomorrow with choir, outdoors! I have bought some leggings & a long sleeve t shirt to go under my uniform, I won't be able to move!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


They look cute, hope the keep your toties warm! Love your socks too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Caught up! Home after a visit to the optometrist for my annual X-rays of my eyes for my diabetes. DH had his done too, neither of us could drive after that's because of the drops so we had to go & have a late breakfast in Witherspoon. I could not believe the amount of people drinking pints that early in the morning! 
Had a great time at my choir last night, lots of singing, eating yummy cakes & e erroneous wearing silly hats. The 7 dwarf's hats were a great success, they caused lots of laughs, many silly photoes were taken.
This afternoon I'm going to help DD sort out costumes for the church Christingle. I used to do it when my girls were little with my friend, now our DDs are doing it. My Little O is going to be Joseph & wasn't impressed he has to wear a dress & a tea towel on his head, he much prefers his Batman outfit. Maybe we might make Josep a superhero!! Have a good rest of the day. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> That poncho is my grand daughters. I only used it as a way to get information about posting a picture. I am glad others seem to like it.


Your poncho is gorgeous, no two ways about it! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Don't ever complain about your DH again if he actually writes Christmas cards!!! In 48 years, I have never known mine to write a single card, he doesn't care if they are sent or not!! Then again, he hasn't actually got any friends!!!!
> Sounds like you got my frost! That's ok, you can keep it! xxx


He only write's them because they are for his family and I'd tell them if he didn't bother. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I wish. Mr P has threatened to get me one of those heated foot muffs. Proper old lady item! Xx


But warm feet. xxx :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, 7.8'C here but feeling c-c-c-cold!!! Had a lovely time with the Zumba girls and their DH's last night, too much food but managed to force some of it down!! :sm09: :sm09: Going to attempt some housework today, don't laugh!!! Catch you later, have a good one, whatever you're doing!! xxxxxxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Caught up! Home after a visit to the optometrist for my annual X-rays of my eyes for my diabetes. DH had his done too, neither of us could drive after that's because of the drops so we had to go & have a late breakfast in Witherspoon. I could not believe the amount of people drinking pints that early in the morning!
> Had a great time at my choir last night, lots of singing, eating yummy cakes & e erroneous wearing silly hats. The 7 dwarf's hats were a great success, they caused lots of laughs, many silly photoes were taken.
> This afternoon I'm going to help DD sort out costumes for the church Christingle. I used to do it when my girls were little with my friend, now our DDs are doing it. My Little O is going to be Joseph & wasn't impressed he has to wear a dress & a tea towel on his head, he much prefers his Batman outfit. Maybe we might make Josep a superhero!! Have a good rest of the day. Xx


Lovely to have the little ones Christmas activities around you, exhausting but fun!! I must remember to ask Liv tomorrow if she is involved in a Christmas show this year, I think year 5 will be the last one, end of an era!! :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Those wrte the same as mine except mine had a pocket on. Wore those for p.e. at junior school but at senior school we had a short pleated games skirt with matching briefs. I played left wing and sometimes goalkeeper in hockey. Used to play left handed with a right handed stick. X


We played lacrosse, a brutal game for an all girls school. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He only write's them because they are for his family and I'd tell them if he didn't bother. xxx


Guess who does the cards for my DH's family?? Yup!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You can laugh but I've done the bathroom from ceiling to floor and everything in between!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We played lacrosse, a brutal game for an all girls school. xxx


I've seen it in St Trinian's films (Ah, that was YOU!!!) but have no idea how it's played!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Stretch it out as long as you can. I don't think the shopping hurts as much as the logs.


Only his credit card. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. It is a shame that your schedule does not allow time for logging now that the weather is cooperating. ;^) Maybe the fairies will finish the job while you are gone.


No fairies while we were out but our neighbour came and cleared our drive of all the sawdust and stuff. He uses it for the chicken run. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:38 am and 9'C (don't have a fahrenheit on the TV), going up to 13'c. My drive to the hotel was uneventful. I picked a big 18 wheel truck and followed it all the way from Whitby to Mississauga. I was in no hurry. The heater in this room insists on overheating the room. I had the window open all night. The hallway is over hot too. I put the chiller on and the room got hotter, so I'll stick to the window. It has the cutest little triangular shower with a seat in it. I'd post a picture but I can't figure out how on this new iPad.
> I got about 2 inches done on my socks last night. I've done this pattern so many times, I shouldn't make so many mistakes.


You might just be a bit too tired; and in need of a rest, before you knit or crochet? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You can laugh but I've done the bathroom from ceiling to floor and everything in between!!! xxx


Cor, are you sickening for something? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just had my first Christmas card :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I've seen it in St Trinian's films (Ah, that was YOU!!!) but have no idea how it's played!!! xxx


I probably got in as much trouble as them. xxx :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Darn, no fairies. Sawdust must be good for a lot of animals. My brother used it for the horses stalls.


Barn-dweller said:


> No fairies while we were out but our neighbour came and cleared our drive of all the sawdust and stuff. He uses it for the chicken run. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good Pam, glad to hear it!! xxxxx


 :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, 7.8'C here but feeling c-c-c-cold!!! Had a lovely time with the Zumba girls and their DH's last night, too much food but managed to force some of it down!! :sm09: :sm09: Going to attempt some housework today, don't laugh!!! Catch you later, have a good one, whatever you're doing!! xxxxxxxx


Glad you had a great time! I need to attempt some housework, too. Maybe today. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Mississauga Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It's overcast and I have the window open again. The understanding that I had with the heater/chiller broke down last night and I was woken around midnight to 88'F temperatures again and couldn't get the temperature down except to open the window. The bathroom was nice and cool.
> I have Stuart's socks done to the heel flap. It's not looking quite right so I think I will take that out and try again with a wider one. The heel looks quite pointy at the moment. Not my best work. I need to pack up the car as soon as I've done my tea. Checking out of this hotel today


That's way too warm to have your room. I would have been roasting. Be safe in your travels today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had the pleated skirt/short thing, but ours went down to just over the knee. If you shortened them, you got disciplined.


We had shorts both in junior high and high school. The legs of the shorts had a piece attached that had elastic in it (I guess to prevent any gaping). They weren't very long either. I hated them!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You and Purple will be sad to hear that the lady with the qiviut is shutting down her mill. She just has the stock that she has and hasn't put anything new up for months. I'm afraid that there won't be qiviut for Christmas this year.
> I have some qiviut mitts that are only half done. I'm hoping I have enough yarn to finish.


Oh, that is sad! It's such lovely yarn and feels heavenly! I hope you have enough to finish, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He only write's them because they are for his family and I'd tell them if he didn't bother. xxx


I write all ours out. Once in a while (a very great while) Mr. Ric has helped put stamps and the labels on the envelopes. He hasn't done that in quite a few years. He wouldn't care if we didn't send any cards out. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You and Purple will be sad to hear that the lady with the qiviut is shutting down her mill. She just has the stock that she has and hasn't put anything new up for months. I'm afraid that there won't be qiviut for Christmas this year.
> I have some qiviut mitts that are only half done. I'm hoping I have enough yarn to finish.


Oh that is a shame. Just knit fast xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope your feet are now warm. Your cute slippers should have done the job. Looking forward to the update on the mosaic.


Did quite a bit of shopping today, Mr P even bought himself 2 new pairs of trousers. Came home and got all the Christmas stuff out of the loft. My next door neighbour came in for a chat, haven't caught up with her for ages. Had a very late lunch and decided to leave doing the mosaic until tomorrow. Got the fire lit and I am now sitting here with sock, my crochet slippers and a pair of furry slippers on top and MY FEET ARE STILL COLD!!!!! I am now sitting here tap dancing in an effort to warm them up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You would!!! xxxx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh crumbs, that's a bit early!! I gather that they have to be renewed every 3 years after 70!!! What a con!! xxx


Only a couple of months! I've also got to renew my passport.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We played lacrosse, a brutal game for an all girls school. xxx


My DD played that, a very dangerous game. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely feeling my age, just had my driving licence renewal form through!!!???? I shall put down I'm 6 1/2 xx


My DH always says he is 4 so yesterday Michael asked me how old he would be on his birthday and when I told him four his face lit up and with the most excitement in his little voice he said "I will be the same as George" he is so bright!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> My DD played that, a very dangerous game. xx


Tell me about it, it was our winter sport and with frozen hands it wasn't until they thawed out you realised how many times they had been bashed. xxx :sm25:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm packing my bag. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Anytime :sm02: ..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If they were the same as _my_ school knickers, they may have been like your sports briefs but we were wearing them as knickers _and_ for sport. They were quite thick and up to the waist. I only had to wear them for gym - or PT - as it was called, in junior school. In secondary school I wore a very nice short divided skirt!!


That's just under drawers ! 
We didn't do gym in school. .. or parents got notes from the pastor saying we only wear skirts and would not participate. . In high school I worked in the counselors office. . And in middle school I worked in the library during gym time.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Purple those look super cozy !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Glad your getting to go home nitzi, it was good while it lasted lol. 

I've got sewing tonight at the library, maybe without all the kids I can get somewhere on that owl bag. 

DD1 had me get up at the crack of 7am!! To take her to get her wisdom teeth out. ... but it was only a cleaning appt. And wes went too. ..... I don't know what they needed me for, they both have a car, I dropped them there and came back home. ... them I asked her to help a friend with a little project and she said ... no , I don't feel like it. 

..... what !!! 
Kids !! Sometimes I just gotta shake my head .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No fairies while we were out but our neighbour came and cleared our drive of all the sawdust and stuff. He uses it for the chicken run. xxx


So he wasn't being completely altruistic then!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cor, are you sickening for something? xxx


Yes but I think it's caused by living in a toxic house in need of a bit of a clean!! You know what it's like, I was in someone else's house last night and it made mine feel shabby so I and doing a room at a time, gonna be like the Forth Bridge though!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had my first Christmas card :sm18: :sm18:


I don't like to crow but I have three!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I write all ours out. Once in a while (a very great while) Mr. Ric has helped put stamps and the labels on the envelopes. He hasn't done that in quite a few years. He wouldn't care if we didn't send any cards out. xxxooo


Same here!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Did quite a bit of shopping today, Mr P even bought himself 2 new pairs of trousers. Came home and got all the Christmas stuff out of the loft. My next door neighbour came in for a chat, haven't caught up with her for ages. Had a very late lunch and decided to leave doing the mosaic until tomorrow. Got the fire lit and I am now sitting here with sock, my crochet slippers and a pair of furry slippers on top and MY FEET ARE STILL COLD!!!!! I am now sitting here tap dancing in an effort to warm them up.


It's not a very pretty thing to do but a lovely bowl of warm water to soak them in will warm them up a treat and put your pre-warmed socks back on while they and your feet are still warm!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Only a couple of months! I've also got to renew my passport.xx


Yes, you never know when you might need it! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's just under drawers !
> We didn't do gym in school. .. or parents got notes from the pastor saying we only wear skirts and would not participate. . In high school I worked in the counselors office. . And in middle school I worked in the library during gym time.


Yep, underdrawers describes them perfectly!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Wish I had had a friendly pastor.......!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Glad your getting to go home nitzi, it was good while it lasted lol.
> 
> I've got sewing tonight at the library, maybe without all the kids I can get somewhere on that owl bag.
> 
> ...


But then, you've spoiled then, see?!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. We just went out gor a coffee and cake, today and just happened to go to Boyes and bought 2 dolls clothes and teddy outfit patterns. I'm going to finish my scarf tomorrow then get started on them.

DS is tucked up in bed with the flu!. says he needs a cuddle from his mam! trouble is unless he gets a biyt better we shouldnt visit him because of DDH's immune system.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't ever complain about your DH again if he actually writes Christmas cards!!! In 48 years, I have never known mine to write a single card, he doesn't care if they are sent or not!! Then again, he hasn't actually got any friends!!!!
> Sounds like you got my frost! That's ok, you can keep it! xxx


Mines never written them neither. I now give a donation to the RNLI or AIR AMBULANCE and send e-mails. Sending cards has always been right at the bottom of my to do list. No offence meant to anyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

hurrying by and cannot stop to catch up.

The Connections advent calendar in my mind today showed GENTLENESS.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> hurrying by and cannot stop to catch up.
> 
> The Connections advent calendar in my mind today showed GENTLENESS.


Aw another good one!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> hurrying by and cannot stop to catch up.
> 
> The Connections advent calendar in my mind today showed GENTLENESS.


Thats lovely Janet , thank you xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> So he wasn't being completely altruistic then!!! xxx


No, but he left the drive spotlessly clean, not a stray leaf in sight. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes but I think it's caused by living in a toxic house in need of a bit of a clean!! You know what it's like, I was in someone else's house last night and it made mine feel shabby so I and doing a room at a time, gonna be like the Forth Bridge though!! xxx


Wow that's ambitious, I've decided my house is rustic and needs a bit of dust for authenticity, anyway there's no way all the dust comes off the old beams. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I don't like to crow but I have three!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


You're not crowing just showing off. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, you never know when you might need it! xxxx


That's right, we are going abroad next year........Wales in April ????????????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mines never written them neither. I now give a donation to the RNLI or AIR AMBULANCE and send e-mails. Sending cards has always been right at the bottom of my to do list. No offence meant to anyone.


Im with you on this. Postage is so expensive, so l hand deliver a few, send some ecards and donate to charity.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That's right, we are going abroad next year........Wales in April ????????????????xx


Don't forget you need a visa as well.xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget you need a visa as well.xxx :sm15: :sm15:[and a master card and an American express and several other charge cards./quote]


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget you need a visa as well.xxx :sm15: :sm15:[and a master card and an American express and several other charge cards./quote]
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget you need a visa as well.xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Do we need a Welsh/English dictionary? Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Do we need a Welsh/English dictionary? Xx


I've got one you can borrow, I'll put it on your pillow for some light night time reading. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder if there is a dictionary that is English/American English. Some days I think I need one.


PurpleFi said:


> Do we need a Welsh/English dictionary? Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I wonder if there is a dictionary that is English/American English. Some days I think I need one.


Just keep reading KP you'll soon pick it up. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got one you can borrow, I'll put it on your pillow for some light night time reading. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Thank you. Off to bed now. Night night xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Off to bed now. Night night xx


Night night will be there soon myself. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wonder if there is a dictionary that is English/American English. Some days I think I need one.


There are times we could certainly do with one. ????????????xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now finished my crochet slippers. I'm wearing them over my Crofters socks....


Such cozy looking feet! I have some Crofters' in my stash, it appears to knit into lovely socks! I chose it because of the instant fair isle effect...xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Between all the sick ones and the dogs I've run ragged . Did I tell you all that the new pup had a new name at last?
> 
> Well we knew it would start with R , and she is black. . So he named her Raven..
> I like it, she is already use to it. Ds doesn't want us giving her people food as a treat , but a little butter cookie didn't kill her teeheehee. I've got a problem don't i?.....
> ...


Raven! Wonderful name. I'm partial though, I'm raven bonkers , my jewelry, statues, I was even given a raven drawing this, artist done. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> In one ear and out the other as my mom always says.


"Always wear clean underwear in case you get hit by a bus" :sm06: .... my mother.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't like to crow but I have three!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


We received our first card today. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Do we need a Welsh/English dictionary? Xx


I've one if you want it!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> June that doesn't sound brutal at all; with that kind of experience, I fully understand why you go to Zumba rather than other types of exercise!
> Did you go to a girls school also, or was your school coed?
> The schools I went to, were all coed. I don't remember the sports teachers weren't draconian, like yours seemed to be! They were positively gentle, compared to yours - there was no striking of children, anyway!


I've been pulled down a long hallway by my ear, by Sister Mary I can't remember her name.... all because I didn't have my prayer memorized. Some Sister's weren't so nice, some I adored. They also used the pointers back then, not only on the blackboards but on the hands and rumps! There was a boy that used to get the pointer every morning.. and he was an altar boy!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> I was great as a winger, on the hockey field - I remember playing on the left wing, but was informed that I played on what is everyone else's right wing! Even as a young child, I had no idea which was right, or left! ????????
> I have just realised, that I actually DID play on the RIGHT WING ........ hahahahaha .......... and, obviously, I still have no idea between which is right or left!!! ????????????????????????


I never knew where I was supposed to be on the field when we played field hockey, I was always being told to get back where you belong?????? It's not like they taught us the positions either... I'm not dumb, I just never liked sports... when they picked for the teams I was always one of the last and then the captains fought over who would have to have me....sniff. Do you have your kleenex's out yet!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Over here you have to have mandatory testing when you reach a certain age. First they test your eyes, then as you get older you have to write a test to see if you remember the rules of the road. I can't remember the rules now. I'm in trouble when I have to write that test.


If there's any discrepancies in driving here when your older, your sent to the capital to take a "computer driving test" AND a road test and at that time you paid $300 for the privilege. My Dad wasn't familiar with the software of course and didn't have great computer skills so he flunked. The driving test was in the city amongst buses and 3 lanes, he was from the boonies... fail. Just as well, as he was too ill to drive by that time. But it put the fear in my mother and she refused to take the test when her time came, conveniently taking her off the road without too much hassle. I think the Dr's somewhat hope this is the outcome. Of course there are some who still insist they can drive when they can't and are a problem! Now they have stopped charging as senior advocates thought this was discriminating to have to "pay" to be taken off the road.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Did quite a bit of shopping today, Mr P even bought himself 2 new pairs of trousers. Came home and got all the Christmas stuff out of the loft. My next door neighbour came in for a chat, haven't caught up with her for ages. Had a very late lunch and decided to leave doing the mosaic until tomorrow. Got the fire lit and I am now sitting here with sock, my crochet slippers and a pair of furry slippers on top and MY FEET ARE STILL COLD!!!!! I am now sitting here tap dancing in an effort to warm them up.


Cold feet ... warm heart! xoxox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was really proud of my mother. She was mostly just driving around town. It let her feel free to come and go as she pleased. Then one day she said we should sell her car as she could not see well enough to drive. It may have been easier for her than others as she had several of us in the area to gladly taxi her around.


Islander said:


> If there's any discrepancies in driving here when your older, your sent to the capital to take a "computer driving test" AND a road test and at that time you paid $300 for the privilege. My Dad wasn't familiar with the software of course and didn't have great computer skills so he flunked. The driving test was in the city amongst buses and 3 lanes, he was from the boonies... fail. Just as well, as he was too ill to drive by that time. But it put the fear in my mother and she refused to take the test when her time came, conveniently taking her off the road without too much hassle. I think the Dr's somewhat hope this is the outcome. Of course there are some who still insist they can drive when they can't and are a problem! Now they have stopped charging as senior advocates thought this was discriminating to have to "pay" to be taken off the road.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> My DH always says he is 4 so yesterday Michael asked me how old he would be on his birthday and when I told him four his face lit up and with the most excitement in his little voice he said "I will be the same as George" he is so bright!


" he is so bright![/quote]'

He sounds like a sweet little boy Binky!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I was really proud of my mother. She was mostly just driving around town. It let her feel free to come and go as she pleased. Then one day she said we should sell her car as she could not see well enough to drive. It may have been easier for her than others as she had several of us in the area to gladly taxi her around.


Mom used to tell me people were honking at her all the time.... that was a sign. I gladly taxi her now, it's sort of like driving Ms. Daisy. Sometimes I tease and leave the keys with her, then tell her she had better be here when I get back!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Cold feet ... warm heart! xoxox


Thank you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We are just friends, that's all. xxx :sm15: :sm16: :sm12:


That's what they all say! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well you all seem in agreement that it is going to take ages to get over the laser treatment, DH had to have one of his eyes done, I'm hoping he has forgotten how long it took him to get over it. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Just tell him that it only seemed to be a short time for him to get over his eye treatment; but it definitely felt like years, for you .......... I bet it really did/does too! ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp and breezy Wales. Got out of logging again yesterday not sure I'll manage it today. Going to give it a good try though. As you were mentioning quiviut yarn lately I had to look it up and see what it was like. It was a good job I was sitting down when I did, wow is it expensive. When I win the lottery I might give it a try. :sm09: Will see you all later, have a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and breezy Wales. Got out of logging again yesterday not sure I'll manage it today. Going to give it a good try though. As you were mentioning quiviut yarn lately I had to look it up and see what it was like. It was a good job I was sitting down when I did, wow is it expensive. When I win the lottery I might give it a try. :sm09: Will see you all later, have a good day. xxx


I think qivit is about the same price as gold pound for pound???????? but it is gorgeous and worth every penny xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy lazy Saturday xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy lazy Saturday xx


I'm definitely going to be a Bentley next time round. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I think qivit is about the same price as gold pound for pound???????? but it is gorgeous and worth every penny xx


About £80 per 29g is way beyond me. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. We just went out gor a coffee and cake, today and just happened to go to Boyes and bought 2 dolls clothes and teddy outfit patterns. I'm going to finish my scarf tomorrow then get started on them.
> 
> DS is tucked up in bed with the flu!. says he needs a cuddle from his mam! trouble is unless he gets a biyt better we shouldnt visit him because of DDH's immune system.


Oh bless him, hope he gets better soon Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mines never written them neither. I now give a donation to the RNLI or AIR AMBULANCE and send e-mails. Sending cards has always been right at the bottom of my to do list. No offence meant to anyone.


I agree and am doing the same this year but how do you make them stop pouring through the letter box?!!! ???? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that's ambitious, I've decided my house is rustic and needs a bit of dust for authenticity, anyway there's no way all the dust comes off the old beams. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Mental note: Get beams installed!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget you need a visa as well.xxx :sm15: :sm15:[and a master card and an American express and several other charge cards./quote]
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got one you can borrow, I'll put it on your pillow for some light night time reading. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Have you got a Welsh accent Barny? xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I thought I'd lost you all. Today is going to be a knitting day. Apart from doing some washing and making lunch I'm going to have "ME" time. I may go and see DS if hes any better. otherwise itll be tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's right, we are going abroad next year........Wales in April ????????????????xx


Is Wales ready for the two if you?????????? :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and a big bag to bring all the yarn home!!


And a large car boot. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is Wales ready for the two if you?????????? :sm02:


I doubt it, but we won't let it stop us. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I thought I'd lost you all. Today is going to be a knitting day. Apart from doing some washing and making lunch I'm going to have "ME" time. I may go and see DS if hes any better. otherwise itll be tomorrow.


Hope your DS is feeling better, but don't rush up to see him cos germs linger and we don't want you or A to catch anything. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, the sun is just coming out and it is not too cold. Shame I am going to stay in today, but I must finish my mosaic and find all the Christmas presents I bought in the January sales and hidden away so carefully I can't remember what or got or where |I put them!!

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. Grand daughter and I will be doing some shopping today. So much easier to buy electronics for the other grands when she is along. We will do lunch if i have any money left. Hope everyone has a grand day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grand daughter and I will be doing some shopping today. So much easier to buy electronics for the other grands when she is along. We will do lunch if i have any money left. Hope everyone has a grand day.


Good morning Jinx, sounds like you have a lovely day planned. I love shopping with my grand daughter. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Good luck on your treasure hunt. I hope you find a lot of wonderful treasures. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is just coming out and it is not too cold. Shame I am going to stay in today, but I must finish my mosaic and find all the Christmas presents I bought in the January sales and hidden away so carefully I can't remember what or got or where |I put them!!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope you got the logging taken care of for today. I know you will be glad to see the last of it for this year. Quivit yarn is indeed out of my price range. I am more of a basic yarn gal.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and breezy Wales. Got out of logging again yesterday not sure I'll manage it today. Going to give it a good try though. As you were mentioning quiviut yarn lately I had to look it up and see what it was like. It was a good job I was sitting down when I did, wow is it expensive. When I win the lottery I might give it a try. :sm09: Will see you all later, have a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Good luck on your treasure hunt. I hope you find a lot of wonderful treasures.


Thank you and I hope you get your presents all sorted. xx I'm off to see if I can renew my driving licence on line ----- I may be sometime. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Mental note: Get beams installed!! Xxx


They most be 5 or 6 hundred years old and all rough then the duster wont go over them. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have you got a Welsh accent Barny? xxx


That's debatable, I don't think I have really but when we lived in the Lake District everyone noticed it. You'll have to wait and see what you think. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We stopped sending cards many years ago. It only took a year or two and our incoming cards dropped dramatically. We still get special cards for special people, but people we see often get a verbal "Happy Days." I like to throw the money I save on cards and stamps into the red kettles. (Salvation Army)


London Girl said:


> I agree and am doing the same this year but how do you make them stop pouring through the letter box?!!! ???? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Is Wales ready for the two if you?????????? :sm02:


I'll warn the neighbours across the road, apart from that we are quite isolated. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grand daughter and I will be doing some shopping today. So much easier to buy electronics for the other grands when she is along. We will do lunch if i have any money left. Hope everyone has a grand day.


Sounds fun xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was trying to watch Downtown Abby this a.m. I cannot understand most of what is said. Made me realize I would not understand what you say. It would even be worse after you have a glass or 6 of wine. :^)


London Girl said:


> Have you got a Welsh accent Barny? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you got the logging taken care of for today. I know you will be glad to see the last of it for this year. Quivit yarn is indeed out of my price range. I am more of a basic yarn gal.


Logging has not been mentioned so I'm keeping quiet. The problem is if I don't get on with it it will still be there next year. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Me days are good! Hoping your son is feeling better.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I thought I'd lost you all. Today is going to be a knitting day. Apart from doing some washing and making lunch I'm going to have "ME" time. I may go and see DS if hes any better. otherwise itll be tomorrow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

And a gigantic space to store it.


PurpleFi said:


> And a large car boot. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I was trying to watch Downtown Abby this a.m. I cannot understand most of what is said. Made me realize I would not understand what you say. It would even be worse after you have a glass or 6 of wine. :^)


If everyone is drunk you may find a common language. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

At least if we are inebriated it will not matter if we understand as we won't remember it anyhow.


Barn-dweller said:


> If everyone is drunk you may find a common language. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was trying to watch Downtown Abby this a.m. I cannot understand most of what is said. Made me realize I would not understand what you say. It would even be worse after you have a glass or 6 of wine. :^)


But in Downton they speak 'proper' English :sm11: We had a French girl live with us and few years back and she went to visit Mr Ps family in Glasgow, when she came back she asked what language they were speaking.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from filling in the form on line. What a palava! It argued that my name was wrong, my address was wrong and then it had the cheek to ask if I had an alcohol abuse problem. I didn't before I started but I may well have now!!!!! Anyway it's done, now to get the passport sorted. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> At least if we are inebriated it will not matter if we understand as we won't remember it anyhow.


I think wine has a common language. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> And a gigantic space to store it.


I have and it's just about full, but I am sure I can squeeze a bit more in. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I'm off to do some mosaicing. Catch you later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad that is off your list of things to do. I had to Google another of the proper English words. Palava is indeed what you had to endure.


PurpleFi said:


> Back from filling in the form on line. What a palava! It argued that my name was wrong, my address was wrong and then it had the cheek to ask if I had an alcohol abuse problem. I didn't before I started but I may well have now!!!!! Anyway it's done, now to get the passport sorted. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I thought I'd lost you all. Today is going to be a knitting day. Apart from doing some washing and making lunch I'm going to have "ME" time. I may go and see DS if hes any better. otherwise itll be tomorrow.


I'm, sure that will cheer him up no end but please don't go catching whatever he's got?!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Grand daughter and I will be doing some shopping today. So much easier to buy electronics for the other grands when she is along. We will do lunch if i have any money left. Hope everyone has a grand day.


Have fun!! So much better shopping with DGDs than DDs, I find!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They most be 5 or 6 hundred years old and all rough then the duster wont go over them. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


I had rustic-looking but actually modern beams in the house in Cornwall, tried to dust them with a yellow duster, finished up with yellow dusty beams!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's debatable, I don't think I have really but when we lived in the Lake District everyone noticed it. You'll have to wait and see what you think. xxx


I wonder what you think I sound like? I'm mostly quite Sarf London when relaxed but can be posh when I want to. Mrs P is posh all the time!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> We stopped sending cards many years ago. It only took a year or two and our incoming cards dropped dramatically. We still get special cards for special people, but people we see often get a verbal "Happy Days." I like to throw the money I save on cards and stamps into the red kettles. (Salvation Army)


I agree and the 'Sally Annie' is one of my favourites too, they do such good work, very quietly and discretely.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was trying to watch Downtown Abby this a.m. I cannot understand most of what is said. Made me realize I would not understand what you say. It would even be worse after you have a glass or 6 of wine. :^)


_I_ wouldn't be able to understand what I was saying after 6 glasses of wine!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Have you tried putting up the sub titles for Downton? I use them a lot these days for some of the America dramas :sm16: :sm16: xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is so true. However a few weeks ago the three of us went shopping together. Granddaughter and I were surprised we did not feel stressed when we got home. It is indeed the daughter that usually adds the drama to our outings.


London Girl said:


> Have fun!! So much better shopping with DGDs than DDs, I find!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Subtitles are enabled on every one of our t.v.'s. I had always had a problem understand anyone with an accent different than mine. For many years I have not even tried to talk to anyone on the phone with a different accent. Imagine the fun I had when most of the service calls were outsourced to to different country. Just the other day I had to ask to speak to a different agent as I could not understand her. I had to ask at least 5 times and was then transferred to another person that had English as their second language. Grrr.


London Girl said:


> _I_ wouldn't be able to understand what I was saying after 6 glasses of wine!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Have you tried putting up the sub titles for Downton? I use them a lot these days for some of the America dramas :sm16: :sm16: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh my goodness, that is so true. However a few weeks ago the three of us went shopping together. Granddaughter and I were surprised we did not feel stressed when we got home. It is indeed the daughter that usually adds the drama to our outings.


Mothers & daughters!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I wonder what you think I sound like? I'm mostly quite Sarf London when relaxed but can be posh when I want to. Mrs P is posh all the time!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Well hopefully you will be 'Sarf London' all the time you are here. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well hopefully you will be 'Sarf London' all the time you are here. xxxx


Yus mate, I'm pretty sure that'll be the case dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I just read on the Tea Party that our Martina has been in hospital. Think she is now home and have pm'd her and sent her good wishes from all of us, will let you know when I get a reply! xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Owl update ... this just in , I've got a feeling this may not be done by Christmas lol


Your results are beautiful...well done! Enjoy the process, whenever the item is done it will be grand!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I told I fell and now am feeling less soar except the wrists. My stove comes Monday, yay! I have a broken heart tho...the fellow took the trash from mom's. I was soar and tired so I just sat and somehow I told him to take a bag without looking and i think it was two boxes of my adopted grandma's dishes...over 100 years old and beautiful and bag of clothes which I think we're brand new gifts mom never wore which I was saving to donate..woops! I called the trash company but the truck had left. The girl was so nice and understanding but it was too late, just an hour later. I may find them not gone but I think that was in the heavy bag. Also I sent a pretty pop up card that played happy birthday to my friend and included a funny card that said at least you are still breathing and everything. I haven't heard from him for a while and I fear I've offended him. I'm not sad about the money value of the dishes but feel I've let her down because she wanted them kept safe since her hub sold all else when they downsized. I feel so stupid for not checking since I look in even bags of telephone bills. Also strange thing when i told him to take a box of romance novels mom had, the hall light dimmed and went out then came on and dimmed and went out, then it was ok. Never did that. Spooky! I tole the mover mom didn't want the books pitched but he said she would. I didn't go thru them either as I usually do ...just too worn out that day. I should have done different.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy lazy Saturday xx


He looks so lazy. I'm off to get ready for an early coffee with a friend, then back home so Mr. Ric can change the oil in my car and then off again for a crochet meet-up at the LYS. Busy day! Never did get any housework done yesterday other than a load of laundry. Oh, well, today or tomorrow maybe. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just read on the Tea Party that our Martina has been in hospital. Think she is now home and have pm'd her and sent her good wishes from all of us, will let you know when I get a reply! xxx


Sending healing and comforting hugs to her! So sorry, Martina, that you have been so ill. Hope you're well on the way to being better. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cinderella finished. :sm24: :sm24:


Wow! Just amazing! Love the color choices you made.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, that would just encourage disobedience from it, and that could all kinds of upheaval! ????????


I never say "things are going well" because they never are . . And I never say " what else can go wrong" when things are aweful because then something else goes wrong! Really!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow such praise, I don't deserve it as yes I did just follow a pattern I can't just make patterns up unfortunately. I'm not sure when I started it but it did seem to go easier this time. Now to decide what to do with it. xxxx


The stepmother flip to the prince?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in a zooy mood. Son's Birthdsy today so we are meeting 3 or 5 friends for a nice steakhouse get together so that's fun but need 2 grab bag and cover dish things and feeling Ebenezer Scrooge got a bad rap. Poor gent only wanted peace and to be left alone. I decided to give a pricy chocolate bar witha million dollar wrap and put in money with a note saying "buy your own damn grab bag gift" ...they will either laugh or slug me. For the cover dish I'm putting peppermint bark candy on 3 attached styrofoam plates and using tooth picks to stick peep candy snow men and trees to the plate so it looks like snow and forest and then adding a few caramel mini balls in a curvy line with a sign saying reindeer crossing. Again...laughs or slugged! After the birthday card fiasco I should just make Mac salad.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad that is off your list of things to do. I had to Google another of the proper English words. Palava is indeed what you had to endure.


.
Palava is such a lovely word. Another one is oy palloy. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder what you think I sound like? I'm mostly quite Sarf London when relaxed but can be posh when I want to. Mrs P is posh all the time!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


You what? Don't forget I'm a proper Cockney me ol skin and blister xxx Another one for you to work out Jinx xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just read on the Tea Party that our Martina has been in hospital. Think she is now home and have pm'd her and sent her good wishes from all of us, will let you know when I get a reply! xxx


Thanks for letting us know. Healing hugs Martina xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

In the end I didn't put more mosaic onto my piece fos it wouldn't stick to the ddge so I painted it instead.

Here's a photo of my shawl and scarf now they are blocked, the colour is much more purple than it shows.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> I never knew where I was supposed to be on the field when we played field hockey, I was always being told to get back where you belong?????? It's not like they taught us the positions either... I'm not dumb, I just never liked sports... when they picked for the teams I was always one of the last and then the captains fought over who would have to have me....sniff. Do you have your kleenex's out yet!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I walked badly as a teenager but was always made to play games, which was good. One day playing hockey I smashed my PE teacher across the shins, I only had to say my leg ached after that & I was excused, I think she was scared I would get the other leg.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> In the end I didn't put more mosaic onto my piece fos it wouldn't stick to the ddge so I painted it instead.
> 
> Here's a photo of my shawl and scarf now they are blocked, the colour is much more purple than it shows.


Very pretty


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, quick visit now I have my iPad back. We have our Claire's boys here so they always grab the iPad. Their mum & dad have gone shopping. I was supposed to be singing in 3 outdoor events today but I felt so cold I decided to give it a miss, really disappointed. My DD has gone so I shall hear all about it. 
I've been sitting here on & off knitting the easiest shawl I have ever made & I am getting in such a muddle. Finally got the pattern in my head & kitted way past where I should of stopped, so I might customise it. Have a good evening everyone. Hope Martina is feeling better, hugs to you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Try not to fret Polly, what's done is done and you tried your very best to put it right. At the end of the day, it's actually only 'stuff', my DH would say 'Nobody's hurt'! Stop beating yourself up dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You what? Don't forget I'm a proper Cockney me ol skin and blister xxx Another one for you to work out Jinx xxx


You done well for yourself then gel!! I was born in Chelsea but am as 'oy palloy' as they come!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the end I didn't put more mosaic onto my piece fos it wouldn't stick to the ddge so I painted it instead.
> 
> Here's a photo of my shawl and scarf now they are blocked, the colour is much more purple than it shows.


Well,we knew _that_, didn't we?!! Very nice work!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I walked badly as a teenager but was always made to play games, which was good. One day playing hockey I smashed my PE teacher across the shins, I only had to say my leg ached after that & I was excused, I think she was scared I would get the other leg.


Oh how I longed to smash my PE teacher across the shins with a hockey stick!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, quick visit now I have my iPad back. We have our Claire's boys here so they always grab the iPad. Their mum & dad have gone shopping. I was supposed to be singing in 3 outdoor events today but I felt so cold I decided to give it a miss, really disappointed. My DD has gone so I shall hear all about it.
> I've been sitting here on & off knitting the easiest shawl I have ever made & I am getting in such a muddle. Finally got the pattern in my head & kitted way past where I should of stopped, so I might customise it. Have a good evening everyone. Hope Martina is feeling better, hugs to you all.


Design element!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> What can I say, i like alot of different music. .....


You definitely have an eclectic taste in music, but that is good, because that gives you a lot more choices, on what you want to listen to. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, a lot of my favourites on there, don't know all of them and not sure some of them would help me sleep but whatever works for you hun! Comfortably Numb always makes me smile and I suspect it was written from personal experience!! Thanks for sharing!! xxxx


I wish I was comfortably numb, right now!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> "Always wear clean underwear in case you get hit by a bus" :sm06: .... my mother.


Will they still be clean if you get hit by a bus...... :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Will they still be clean if you get hit by a bus...... :sm16:


Definitely not if you saw the bus about to hit you!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> '
> 
> He sounds like a sweet little boy Binky!


He is but with any child....I might be a little biased.......he can be a little stinker to :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

and on the third day I opened my mental advent calendar and found UNDERSTANDING.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive finished my scarf but it needs pressing. Then I started knitting a dolls hat. Ive got some lovely patterns. Ive watched snooker all afternoon.

DS is still in bed with the flu.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, but underneath my socks l have another pair of thick socks and my feet are freezing. I have some qivit yarn that Mav gave me and l think l will knit some socks in that. Xx


whereas I looked at the photo and cringed at the thought of all that heat.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What do you mean by knickers, that you had to wear for PE? Is that in the general meaning of knickers, and not even sports briefs, or what they call "bike shorts" now? Here 'knickers' are everyday underwear, and 'sports briefs' are the denser, solid dark coloured briefs that the girls wear when they wear a dress uniform, unless they choose to wear the black 'bike shorts'. When any of my gd's wear a dress that their mother thinks is getting a bit too short they have 2 choices:- the first choice is to pass the item on (to a younger sister, or a younger cousin); or they wear bike shorts (they come in two leg lengths), or leggings with the dress, until they can give the item up - fortunately all of the girls have very slim builds!


ordinary knickers, but thick.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If they were the same as _my_ school knickers, they may have been like your sports briefs but we were wearing them as knickers _and_ for sport. They were quite thick and up to the waist. I only had to wear them for gym - or PT - as it was called, in junior school. In secondary school I wore a very nice short divided skirt!!


so were mine. Just like those.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm in a zooy mood. Son's Birthdsy today so we are meeting 3 or 5 friends for a nice steakhouse get together so that's fun but need 2 grab bag and cover dish things and feeling Ebenezer Scrooge got a bad rap. Poor gent only wanted peace and to be left alone. I decided to give a pricy chocolate bar witha million dollar wrap and put in money with a note saying "buy your own damn grab bag gift" ...they will either laugh or slug me. For the cover dish I'm putting peppermint bark candy on 3 attached styrofoam plates and using tooth picks to stick peep candy snow men and trees to the plate so it looks like snow and forest and then adding a few caramel mini balls in a curvy line with a sign saying reindeer crossing. Again...laughs or slugged! After the birthday card fiasco I should just make Mac salad.


Youve lost me girl :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and on the third day I opened my mental advent calendar and found UNDERSTANDING.


Thank you Saxy these are making my days even brighter!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go now so I can run to the store and get a few things for the advent calendar!

Love and hugs everyone!
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't like to crow but I have three!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I'm into double figures.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy lazy Saturday xx


Now he looks warm and cozy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is Wales ready for the two if you?????????? :sm02:


yes, but not the three it's getting!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder what you think I sound like? I'm mostly quite Sarf London when relaxed but can be posh when I want to. Mrs P is posh all the time!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I'm London with a distinctive addition of Silly Sussex.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> .
> Palava is such a lovely word. Another one is oy palloy. Xx


Hoy palloy surely. Don't start dropping your Hs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the end I didn't put more mosaic onto my piece fos it wouldn't stick to the ddge so I painted it instead.
> 
> Here's a photo of my shawl and scarf now they are blocked, the colour is much more purple than it shows.


Love the shawl. What;s the wool?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a committee meeting today; nice easy one though. My friend Margaret is down from London so Indian takeaway tonight. Yeah!

Tomorrow I am keeping DH company on a trip to Hampshire, to pick up a Landrover wheel. Don't I lead an exciting life?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the end I didn't put more mosaic onto my piece fos it wouldn't stick to the ddge so I painted it instead.
> 
> Here's a photo of my shawl and scarf now they are blocked, the colour is much more purple than it shows.


They are wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> whereas I looked at the photo and cringed at the thought of all that heat.


Thanks for today's word. Iwish l vould give you some of my cold feet xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Love the shawl. What;s the wool?


The shawl is merino and the scarf 100% silk xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hoy palloy surely. Don't start dropping your Hs.


In Befnall green there was no haches xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Had a committee meeting today; nice easy one though. My friend Margaret is down from London so Indian takeaway tonight. Yeah!
> 
> Tomorrow I am keeping DH company on a trip to Hampshire, to pick up a Landrover wheel. Don't I lead an exciting life?


Safe travels


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeanek said:


> Hello ladies,
> I did no know until recently that Cheri had not rejoined your little group. So for a long overdue update....
> where do I start? I guess I'll start with today. Cheri is just out of the operating room. She had ear tubes
> inserted in each ear canal. Her hearing had been giving her fits. The report I just got was that the surgery went well and she should be released this afternoon.
> ...


Hi Jean, thanks for the update on Cheri, and Kenny, they have dealt with a lot, over the past year, or more! They really need a very huge amount of love and hugs! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Will they still be clean if you get hit by a bus...... :sm16:


If I was hit by a bus my underwear would be the last thing on my mind. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Had a committee meeting today; nice easy one though. My friend Margaret is down from London so Indian takeaway tonight. Yeah!
> 
> Tomorrow I am keeping DH company on a trip to Hampshire, to pick up a Landrover wheel. Don't I lead an exciting life?


More exciting than mine. I'm cooking dinner and watching snooker and might have to throw in some logs. xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Your results are beautiful...well done! Enjoy the process, whenever the item is done it will be grand!


Thanks, here's the latest. ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've gotten no cards yet. . My aunt Edith's was always the first card I got every year . I miss it now that she has passed. So I try to still send out some.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Thanks, here's the latest. ...


That's fantastic. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Saxy your verbal advent calender lifts my spirits ! Hope you keep it going :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Had a committee meeting today; nice easy one though. My friend Margaret is down from London so Indian takeaway tonight. Yeah!
> 
> Tomorrow I am keeping DH company on a trip to Hampshire, to pick up a Landrover wheel. Don't I lead an exciting life?


More exciting than mine! Mind you I did just have a take-away Chinese supper, hope you Ndian was as good as my supper.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Thanks, here's the latest. ...


Beautiful.xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If I was hit by a bus my underwear would be the last thing on my mind. xxx


Mine too that's why I never understood the saying!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well my shopping trip was a bust everything i bought in mini size for the advent calendar was too big.......so I am going to sneak them into his Christmas stocking and have him get them from there...what else could I do!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> More exciting than mine! Mind you I did just have a take-away Chinese supper, hope you Ndian was as good as my supper.


We just had a chinese take away too. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks, here's the latest. ...


It's looking good, Angela, and is going to be beautiful when it's finished! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> He started looking to see what kind of rescue dogs he could find and she was just perfect, he was in love at first sight. ... so we told him not to wait to just go for it. She is cute and copeing well. Seems very happy and is playing well with rocky. He is sharing toys and playing tug of war with her. ..I'm proud of how good he is being.
> She threw up last night, I think the combo of newness, the long car ride and the excitement and hard playtime with rocky just had her tummy upset but she is doing well today.


It is great that the resident dog has accepted her, that will make her life a whole lot easier, and they will be best mates! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> There was I tiny neighbor dog that terrified me growing up. .. I wad so afraid of it I once passed out while walking with our eldest sis Brenda. We got close to that house and down I went.


Those tiny dogs can inflict a nasty bite on a child, I just didn't like little dogs at all; and there was never a tiny dog in our family.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it has its advantages being out in the country, apart from the birds there is absolutely no sound outside today. This is taken from the hill behind us looking down over our house. The one nearest is ours.


That is beautiful, and there is just so much green. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey ladies, I have a house full of sick people , all night long.
> Jen got sent home from work sick yesterday.
> Ds is going to go to the ER because he had no insurance yet and his tonsil had black spots and big holes where he was able to get one of the spots to fall out [email protected]*&% eeeeeee right? Sorry for the visual.
> Jen's Wesley is sick with fever too, plus had to have ingrown toe nail surgery. ... again. Poor guy.
> ...


Well ....... you certainly got the wrong lottery, didn't you? Mega healing vibes coming your way, hope they help! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know I posted this yesterday but it's not on here anywhere, I must be losing the plot!! Anywho, one of my Zumba gals is having us all round to hers tomorrow evening, we are all supplying the buffet and yes, there will be wine!! The theme is to be 'Sparkle' and as I have noting suitable, I got out my stencils and glitter glue and did this to a tee-shirt I don't wear any more, it'll do!!
> 
> The second picture is, of course, my Kiwi crew!!


Beautiful photo of the family; and the shirt will be just the thing, for a sparkle theme! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gooc evening from Surrey. The temperature only just got to freezing today and now it's dropped again.
> 
> This morning l blocked a scarf and a shawl. Then we had a bit of drama as Bentley brought a mouse in to play and it promptly ran up the curtains. Bentley jumped at the curtains, the mouse fell off and dived under the dresser. Bentley then got bored and wandered off leaving me, Mr P and a walking stick to retrieve the mouse!
> 
> After all that excitement we lit the fire and l have started crocheting a pair of slippers.


So now the mouse is happily back in the garden? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes ma'am. xxx





PurpleFi said:


> Only cos I care ????????????????x????


And she is absolutely correct. Even though the doctor didn't give a duration to rest, it is better to do it as a precaution; and not do the rest bit, and have something unexpected (and unforseen) happen! ????????????????x????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Claire has just sent photos of the 2 advent calendars I made the GSs when they were little, she managed to get gold boxes to hide the 'bits.'
> So happy December everyone, the count down begins in their house! Night night


They look great ........ I might even see about making some advent calendars for my GDD'S, for next year! I might even get a few things made for birthdays as well! ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay I gotta either get up or go back to sleep. .. not sure which one I want to do. Thinking a day in bed after yesterday's cold walk in the park by my parents house might be a good idea.
> 
> Although we did see lots of birds lol.


They are cute!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Ha ha And I keep saying that to my daughter. She does travel several hours alone and I worry. Even if she lived 10 miles away I would say it. ;^)


My girls say that to me now! ????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks, here's the latest. ...


Nice :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We just had a chinese take away too. X


Well, no takeaway here, but DH did a scrumptious Indian chicken dish :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Linky, I hope everyone in your house is feeling better and that you haven't gone down with any ills.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That is beautiful, and there is just so much green. ????


That's because it rains a lot. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a frosty Wales, yep the frost is back although not as severe as earlier this week. Haven't stuck my nose outside yet but reckon it's cold. Have a good Sunday one and all. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I decided it was time for a new avatar. I was about 2½/3 here as a bridesmaid at my auntie's wedding. Can you see the gloves I'm wearing :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I decided it was time for a new avatar. I was about 2½/3 here as a bridesmaid at my auntie's wedding. Can you see the gloves I'm wearing :sm02:


Ah cute. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I decided it was time for a new avatar. I was about 2½/3 here as a bridesmaid at my auntie's wedding. Can you see the gloves I'm wearing :sm02:


You look very sweet. Are the gloves crocheted? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, as Barny says the frost is back but not quite as cold as last week.

Going to put the Christmas tree up today, not quite sure what Bentley will make if of it. Just hope he doesn't think it's another tree to climb.

Happy Sunday everyone.xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, as Barny says the frost is back but not quite as cold as last week.
> 
> Going to put the Christmas tree up today, not quite sure what Bentley will make if of it. Just hope he doesn't think it's another tree to climb.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.xxx


I'm sure he will, and he doesn't even have to go outside to climb it. His Christmas has come early.Have your camera ready. xxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy new week everyone. Doesnt a Sunday come round quickly. Ive had an extra lie in this morning. Theres nothing spoiling. We may go and see DS today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks, here's the latest. ...


Its gradually coming to life. wonderful


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I decided it was time for a new avatar. I was about 2½/3 here as a bridesmaid at my auntie's wedding. Can you see the gloves I'm wearing :sm02:


Cute, were they lacy gloves? Thought that was what started your lace love? I saw your u commented on the main KP about Dee's latest shawl, I love it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure he will, and he doesn't even have to go outside to climb it. His Christmas has come early.Have your camera ready. xxx :sm23: :sm23:


Thanks Barny, I'm going to have to make sure the non breakable decorations are near the bottom and my antique ones are very well secured. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I decided it was time for a new avatar. I was about 2½/3 here as a bridesmaid at my auntie's wedding. Can you see the gloves I'm wearing :sm02:


AW.....what about the gloves?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, as Barny says the frost is back but not quite as cold as last week.
> 
> Going to put the Christmas tree up today, not quite sure what Bentley will make if of it. Just hope he doesn't think it's another tree to climb.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.xxx


Have fun! We were only talking last night about when we had 2 tiny Bermese kittens, they went missing & they were both up in the Xmas tree, it was very stressful that year. I'm sure that Bentley is more grown-up than them??....??...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks, here's the latest. ...


That is coming along beautifully. Love the colours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun! We were only talking last night about when we had 2 tiny Bermese kittens, they went missing & they were both up in the Xmas tree, it was very stressful that year. I'm sure that Bentley is more grown-up than them??....??...


Don't know about being more grown up. He found a button the other day and spent ages chasing it around the wood floor in the hall and then he decided he wanted to do somersaults over his tunnel. He may be older but he is definitely bonkers. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone! It's a beautiful sunny day here but freezing. I am talking both my DDs & eldest grandson to the theatre this afternoon to see Annie. Poor GS has been swore to secrecy as we are not taking the others. Next year the younger ones will be able to go too. Hope you enjoy your day, whatever you are up too. Hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! It's a beautiful sunny day here but freezing. I am talking both my DDs & eldest grandson to the theatre this afternoon to see Annie. Poor GS has been swore to secrecy as we are not taking the others. Next year the younger ones will be able to go too. Hope you enjoy your day, whatever you are up too. Hugs to you all. Xx


Have a wonderful time at the theatre. xxx Hi Claire. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The gloves are lace, but I was noticing just how big they were on my little hands... they fit where they touch :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I decided it was time for a new avatar. I was about 2½/3 here as a bridesmaid at my auntie's wedding. Can you see the gloves I'm wearing :sm02:


What a wonderful new avatar for you and an adorable photo. Can definitely see the gloves. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a frosty Wales, yep the frost is back although not as severe as earlier this week. Haven't stuck my nose outside yet but reckon it's cold. Have a good Sunday one and all. xxx


You have a good Sunday, too, Barny. It's damp and chilly here this morning and we may actually have some snow tomorrow morning. It hopefully won't be much and it won't last long -- hopefully. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Cute, were they lacy gloves? Thought that was what started your lace love? I saw your u commented on the main KP about Dee's latest shawl, I love it!


I think it's another great one by Dee. She designs lovely shawls.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my overcast little corner of the world. We are getting snow today. Two inches are predicted. To listen to the weather forecasters you would think it was a major storm of two feet. I had a great day yesterday shopping with my grand daughter. I appreciated her taking the time out of her busy schedule to help me get the correct electronics for the grand children. And a bonus was that she bought lunch. She is a great kid. Oops, not a kid any more. She is a great young adult.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been knitting ad watching the snooker. Made the brunch and leaned up. I rang DS and he sounds a bit better but still not fantastic, so we didnt go up. We dont want DH to get it. DH is very tired today so hes gone for a relax in the bath. Ive got an hour or so to myself.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hoy palloy surely. Don't start dropping your Hs.


In Sarf London, we only sound our aitches when we shouldn't - or that's what it seems like, anyway!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks, here's the latest. ...


Coming along nicely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I decided it was time for a new avatar. I was about 2½/3 here as a bridesmaid at my auntie's wedding. Can you see the gloves I'm wearing :sm02:


You were just as pretty then as you are now, what a little cutie, lovely picture!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Late start on here for me today as we had the kids here until 3pm, had a great time, played double-pack rummy and then Tomb Raider on the PS2, got the decorations up, thanks to Jake and Liv and made a Christmas decoration, picture to follow! Going to a local pub quiz with Jill this evening, we came 2nd last time, hope we can do better this time!!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Late start on here for me today as we had the kids here until 3pm, had a great time, played double-pack rummy and then Tomb Raider on the PS2, got the decorations up, thanks to Jake and Liv and made a Christmas decoration, picture to follow! Going to a local pub quiz with Jill this evening, we came 2nd last time, hope we can do better this time!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone, lots of love xxxxx


That sounds like a fun day and more to come, happy quizzing. Told DH everyone was putting up their trees and decorations. He said I could put up our tree if I wanted. Ha ha, we haven't got one. No tree, no decorations, bah humbug. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds like a fun day and more to come, happy quizzing. Told DH everyone was putting up their trees and decorations. He said I could put up our tree if I wanted. Ha ha, we haven't got one. No tree, no decorations, bah humbug. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yeah but no mess and no sad rooms when it all comes down again!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The shawl is merino and the scarf 100% silk xx


No wonder they're so beautiful - that and your workmanship.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels


We got lost but we found it eventually. There was a padlocked gate where we expected to find someone waiting for us. I walked round the gate and some way up a drive only to be told that the padlocks were on chains that simply lifted over. I t was simply a visual barrier. Why didn't he say that before we got there?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! It's a beautiful sunny day here but freezing. I am talking both my DDs & eldest grandson to the theatre this afternoon to see Annie. Poor GS has been swore to secrecy as we are not taking the others. Next year the younger ones will be able to go too. Hope you enjoy your day, whatever you are up too. Hugs to you all. Xx


we caught the frost as we drove over the south downs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Today on the 4th day in my Connections advent calendar I found TALENT.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds like a fun day and more to come, happy quizzing. Told DH everyone was putting up their trees and decorations. He said I could put up our tree if I wanted. Ha ha, we haven't got one. No tree, no decorations, bah humbug. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Shove a couple of logs in a bucket and put a branch of a tree on the top...Knit a fairy and your'e there :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day and it has taken me most if the day to decorate the tree. As usual I have thrown every decoration at it. And of course each year there are more decorations and everyone with a dpecial memory. The drunken angel is safely installed on top with a light up her skirt!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Shove a couple of logs in a bucket and put a branch of a tree on the top...Knit a fairy and your'e there :sm16:


I love your thinking. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day and it has taken me most if the day to decorate the tree. As usual I have thrown every decoration at it. And of course each year there are more decorations and everyone with a dpecial memory. The drunken angel is safely installed on top with a light up her skirt!


Wow Bentley will have a fantastic time. xxx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow Bentley will have a fantastic time. xxx :sm23:


He's had a bit of a look, but didn't show much interest and has now settled down on his armchair xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Today on the 4th day in my Connections advent calendar I found TALENT.


Thank you Janet xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow Bentley will have a fantastic time. xxx :sm23:


just what I was thinking!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Janet xx


My pleasure! I'm enjoying this. The only trouble is that I have to be on here every day from here to Christmas, whatever happens.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day and it has taken me most if the day to decorate the tree. As usual I have thrown every decoration at it. And of course each year there are more decorations and everyone with a dpecial memory. The drunken angel is safely installed on top with a light up her skirt!


Love your drunken angel!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love your drunken angel!


Thanks Jeanette, here's a close up if her. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shove a couple of logs in a bucket and put a branch of a tree on the top...Knit a fairy and your'e there :sm16:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: that would work!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day and it has taken me most if the day to decorate the tree. As usual I have thrown every decoration at it. And of course each year there are more decorations and everyone with a dpecial memory. The drunken angel is safely installed on top with a light up her skirt!


That is lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day and it has taken me most if the day to decorate the tree. As usual I have thrown every decoration at it. And of course each year there are more decorations and everyone with a dpecial memory. The drunken angel is safely installed on top with a light up her skirt!


It looks beautiful as usual and thank goodness she arrived safely on the top of your tree! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My little corner is so beautiful today. There are not many things that are as beautiful as the first snowfall of the season. It has been snowing for a few hours with a couple inches of accumulation. The world looks so white and pure that as I listen to Christmas music I feel terrific. Now if I only had some wine.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner is so beautiful today. There are not many things that are as beautiful as the first snowfall of the season. It has been snowing for a few hours with a couple inches of accumulation. The world looks so white and pure that as I listen to Christmas music I feel terrific. Now if I only had some wine.....


Hope this reaches you xx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner is so beautiful today. There are not many things that are as beautiful as the first snowfall of the season. It has been snowing for a few hours with a couple inches of accumulation. The world looks so white and pure that as I listen to Christmas music I feel terrific. Now if I only had some wine.....


I love it when it first snows, especially if I don't have to go anywhere! They are forecasting the possibility of snow for us in the early hours of tomorrow morning. We'll see. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sending it to the west. Expect it after midnight. It is not as much fun shoveling the deck the third time as it was the first time. ;^).


Miss Pam said:


> I love it when it first snows, especially if I don't have to go anywhere! They are forecasting the possibility of snow for us in the early hours of tomorrow morning. We'll see. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, I needed that.


PurpleFi said:


> Hope this reaches you xx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Thanks, I needed that.
> 
> :sm02:


I love the snow, do you fancy a Tia Maria? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks, I needed that.
> 
> :sm02:


You're very welcome xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do not tell anyone. I am afraid I will get kicked out of this group if they knew that I do not drink alcohol. Just don't like it. I am a big fan of flavored water. Sad isn't it.


Barn-dweller said:


> I love the snow, do you fancy a Tia Maria? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Do not tell anyone. I am afraid I will get kicked out of this group if they knew that I do not drink alcohol. Just don't like it. I am a big fan of flavored water. Sad isn't it.


Believe it or not I only like one or two different drinks and only drink before going to bed. I can't drink during the day I just fall asleep. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> My little corner is so beautiful today. There are not many things that are as beautiful as the first snowfall of the season. It has been snowing for a few hours with a couple inches of accumulation. The world looks so white and pure that as I listen to Christmas music I feel terrific. Now if I only had some wine.....


I love snow! I had to watch it snowing hard during the Greenbay Packers game as there is no sign of snow here at 44 degrees!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am sending it to the west. Expect it after midnight. It is not as much fun shoveling the deck the third time as it was the first time. ;^).


Ok but I don't want very much. Our mountains are getting a lot and that's a good thing. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I love the snow, do you fancy a Tia Maria? xxx


I do, I do!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happ Monday

This is the little tree on my kitchen window sill.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, I do!! xxxooo


I've got plenty in stock. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Happ Monday
> 
> This is the little tree on my kitchen window sill.


I must see if I can find my little fibre optic tree, I might just put it on somewhere. Your frosty garden is looking just like our frosty garden. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another frost last night but not too much. Creative Chaos here this morning and it will be as everyone will be doing their own thing for Christmas, so I guess I'd better get everything out of the cupboards.

Probably off to the garden centre this afternoon so I will catch you all later.

ps Jinx although it might appear to the contrary I only like a couple of small glasses of red wine at any one time. As Mr P says one glass of wine and I'm anybody's, two glasses and I'm everybodies!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I must see if I can find my little fibre optic tree, I might just put it on somewhere. Your frosty garden is looking just like our frosty garden. xxx


Mornig Barny, this one is only about 10 inches tall. Happy tree hunting. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a cold, frosty foggy Wales, I really must get those logs done, they are not doing themselves. I might go and do half an hour just to show willing on the other hand I might not. The fire is very tempting. Will let you know which wins later. Have a nice warm day. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Mornig Barny, this one is only about 10 inches tall. Happy tree hunting. xx


Morning Purple. I think I know where it is, just have to go digging through a large cupboard. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Purple. I think I know where it is, just have to go digging through a large cupboard. xxx


Look forward to seeing a photo. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its very frosty and white this morning.

I like Kellogs Frosties for my supper and DH usually brings me some up to my bed on a night. Last night I dedided to save him the trouble because he was tired. I got to the top stair on the landing and tripped!!!!!! there were frosties up the walls milk and frosties all over the landing, What a mess. I dont think I'll be doing that for a while. May need to get the carpet cleaner on the landing. 

Ive got S and B today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do not tell anyone. I am afraid I will get kicked out of this group if they knew that I do not drink alcohol. Just don't like it. I am a big fan of flavored water. Sad isn't it.


I dont drink either, believe it or not! but I did enjoy the mulled wine I had. It tasted like Christmas cake. I usually have a bacardi and coke at Christmas but thats the lot for me. I noticed I never slept when I had the mulled wine the other day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very frosty and white this morning.
> 
> I like Kellogs Frosties for my supper and DH usually brings me some up to my bed on a night. Last night I dedided to save him the trouble because he was tired. I got to the top stair on the landing and tripped!!!!!! there were frosties up the walls milk and frosties all over the landing, What a mess. I dont think I'll be doing that for a while. May need to get the carpet cleaner on the landing.
> 
> Ive got S and B today.


Oh dear, what a mess and all while you're trying to do a good deed. A dog is useful in those circumstances. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Right I have been very good and done a whole hour of logging. Now I am going to sit in front of the fire for the rest of the day with a virtuous look on my face. xxx????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm here early today as I am going to be busy. We have two funerals at the same time miles apart. DH and Merlin are going to one in Brighton, but I have to go to one in Worthing. One was 88, the other 96, so they will be celebrations of life rather than too sad . I will probably join them at the other wake as it is at the Airport.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have been very good and done a whole hour of logging. Now I am going to sit in front of the fire for the rest of the day with a virtuous look on my face. xxx????????????


good for you! Enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

On day 5 my Connections advent calendar gives me HUGS.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> On day 5 my Connections advent calendar gives me HUGS.


Thankyou Saxy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I woke up to snow and sniffles. I think I've caught DD's cold. Back to work I go, to see how much mess was made of my cubicle.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have been very good and done a whole hour of logging. Now I am going to sit in front of the fire for the rest of the day with a virtuous look on my face. xxx????????????


Good for you. Just a bit at a time. You deserve your time in front of the fire.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very frosty and white this morning.
> 
> I like Kellogs Frosties for my supper and DH usually brings me some up to my bed on a night. Last night I dedided to save him the trouble because he was tired. I got to the top stair on the landing and tripped!!!!!! there were frosties up the walls milk and frosties all over the landing, What a mess. I dont think I'll be doing that for a while. May need to get the carpet cleaner on the landing.
> 
> Ive got S and B today.


You need a little lunch bag. Put the dry frosties and bowl and a little jug of milk in it to carry upstairs. (Just save one of your little milk jugs after you've emptied it and put in just enough for the frosties.) Put it all together when you are upstairs. I have a little thermal lunch box. It has enough padding to save everything inside when I drop it. (I have.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I must see if I can find my little fibre optic tree, I might just put it on somewhere. Your frosty garden is looking just like our frosty garden. xxx


We melted the rotating disk on our little fibre optic tree, now it only does white. I just found new trees for sale in a catalog and think I might get another.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happ Monday
> 
> This is the little tree on my kitchen window sill.


I like your tree, especially the bells.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love snow! I had to watch it snowing hard during the Greenbay Packers game as there is no sign of snow here at 44 degrees!


I'd send mine to you, but it would be water by the time it arrives. I like snow at night. Especially if the roads are cleared in time to go to work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow Bentley will have a fantastic time. xxx :sm23:


We had a real tree when the cats were kittens. They liked sleeping in the branches of the trees. They haven't paid any attention to the artificial trees. Mum's guy Stuart has to remove the decorations from the bottom two feet of his tree.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my overcast little corner of the world. We are getting snow today. Two inches are predicted. To listen to the weather forecasters you would think it was a major storm of two feet. I had a great day yesterday shopping with my grand daughter. I appreciated her taking the time out of her busy schedule to help me get the correct electronics for the grand children. And a bonus was that she bought lunch. She is a great kid. Oops, not a kid any more. She is a great young adult.


The weathernetwork makes a big deal of every bit of precipitation. You should hear how excited they get with a summer thunderstorm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The gloves are lace, but I was noticing just how big they were on my little hands... they fit where they touch :sm09:


Cute avatar.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't know about being more grown up. He found a button the other day and spent ages chasing it around the wood floor in the hall and then he decided he wanted to do somersaults over his tunnel. He may be older but he is definitely bonkers. xx


I caught one of mine doing sumersaults on a step stool. She is definitely older than Bentley. Just sometimes a cat has to go a little crazy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Barny, I'm going to have to make sure the non breakable decorations are near the bottom and my antique ones are very well secured. xx


Also make sure there is a tie around the trunk to something secure behind the tree, Just in case he decides he wants to climb the tree. It can be very scary if the tree falls over.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to leave now so I don't have to drive fast.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I knew you would. Now that is out of way for today. Onward and upward to a fun-filled day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have been very good and done a whole hour of logging. Now I am going to sit in front of the fire for the rest of the day with a virtuous look on my face. xxx????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The "experts" say that alcohol may make you sleepy, but may make it harder to get a good nites rest. Hm. I do not need anything that may decrease my sleep.


grandma susan said:


> I dont drink either, believe it or not! but I did enjoy the mulled wine I had. It tasted like Christmas cake. I usually have a bacardi and coke at Christmas but thats the lot for me. I noticed I never slept when I had the mulled wine the other day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hate when things like that happen. The other night I was getting a bowl out the cupboard to heat soup in. Dropped the bowl, it shattered into a million pieces. The large bowl of soup was sitting next to where the small bowl shattered. Threw out all the soup as pieces of the shattered bowl could have easily gotten into it. No soup for lunch. &^)


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very frosty and white this morning.
> 
> I like Kellogs Frosties for my supper and DH usually brings me some up to my bed on a night. Last night I dedided to save him the trouble because he was tired. I got to the top stair on the landing and tripped!!!!!! there were frosties up the walls milk and frosties all over the landing, What a mess. I dont think I'll be doing that for a while. May need to get the carpet cleaner on the landing.
> 
> Ive got S and B today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am sure you will have a good time making chaos this a.m. Ooops, I bet you already had a good time.
I assume the drinking of wine is exaggerated as a way to have a bit of fun and teasing. Even if it were not exaggerated it is none of my business.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another frost last night but not too much. Creative Chaos here this morning and it will be as everyone will be doing their own thing for Christmas, so I guess I'd better get everything out of the cupboards.
> 
> Probably off to the garden centre this afternoon so I will catch you all later.
> 
> ps Jinx although it might appear to the contrary I only like a couple of small glasses of red wine at any one time. As Mr P says one glass of wine and I'm anybody's, two glasses and I'm everybodies!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Cute tree in a perfect spot. Is the ceramic cat guarding it from Bentley?


PurpleFi said:


> Happ Monday
> 
> This is the little tree on my kitchen window sill.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We all need hugs. Thanks for sharing. Here is a hug for you. ((((SaxonLady))))


SaxonLady said:


> On day 5 my Connections advent calendar gives me HUGS.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope you find everything neat and tidy at work or at least as neat and tidy as you left it. Hope your sniffles do not lead to bigger problems.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I woke up to snow and sniffles. I think I've caught DD's cold. Back to work I go, to see how much mess was made of my cubicle.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They make such a big deal about nothing that when a real storm is coming no one pays attention. Sort of like Peter calling WOLF.


nitz8catz said:


> The weathernetwork makes a big deal of every bit of precipitation. You should hear how excited they get with a summer thunderstorm.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd send mine to you, but it would be water by the time it arrives. I like snow at night. Especially if the roads are cleared in time to go to work.


Or closed. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I knew you would. Now that is out of way for today. Onward and upward to a fun-filled day.


Not so sure about the fun filled day just going to try and stay warm. The fog isn't lifting if anything it's getting worse. Knitting and TV on the agenda for the rest of the day I think. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's another great one by Dee. She designs lovely shawls.


I've put it on my list!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day and it has taken me most if the day to decorate the tree. As usual I have thrown every decoration at it. And of course each year there are more decorations and everyone with a dpecial memory. The drunken angel is safely installed on top with a light up her skirt!


Lovely, I over trees like that.X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happ Monday
> 
> This is the little tree on my kitchen window sill.


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got plenty in stock. xxx


I'll be there. We're getting very cold rain (almost snow at the moment). xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very frosty and white this morning.
> 
> I like Kellogs Frosties for my supper and DH usually brings me some up to my bed on a night. Last night I dedided to save him the trouble because he was tired. I got to the top stair on the landing and tripped!!!!!! there were frosties up the walls milk and frosties all over the landing, What a mess. I dont think I'll be doing that for a while. May need to get the carpet cleaner on the landing.
> 
> Ive got S and B today.


Whoooooops, sorry about your trip,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> On day 5 my Connections advent calendar gives me HUGS.


Sending a big one to you x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have been very good and done a whole hour of logging. Now I am going to sit in front of the fire for the rest of the day with a virtuous look on my face. xxx????????????


Good for you and good that you're limiting your time out there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, what a mess and all while you're trying to do a good deed. A dog is useful in those circumstances. xxx


Ditto from me, Susan! What a shame you went to all that trouble to be nice to him and then had that happen. I'm sure it's the kind of thing that would happen to me, too! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> On day 5 my Connections advent calendar gives me HUGS.


Big hugs and lots of love to you! !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happ Monday
> 
> This is the little tree on my kitchen window sill.


So freaking cute !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm here early today as I am going to be busy. We have two funerals at the same time miles apart. DH and Merlin are going to one in Brighton, but I have to go to one in Worthing. One was 88, the other 96, so they will be celebrations of life rather than too sad . I will probably join them at the other wake as it is at the Airport.


Busy day today for you. Good long lives they had, so indeed a celebration is a good thing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I woke up to snow and sniffles. I think I've caught DD's cold. Back to work I go, to see how much mess was made of my cubicle.


I hope you're not getting her cold! Stay well and safe as you get to work and I hope your cubicle isn't too much of a mess. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan I hope you are okay, did you fall or just trip? I haven't gotten to read back very far. . Love you !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

On our way to the endocronologist , testing my thyroid levels and checking for diabetes.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have been out all day. Had an early appt at my dentist, do you know it's 'Mouth Awareness' month. Well my dentist really made me aware of my mouth, digging for gold I think! One of my closest friend has just had an operation as she had tongue cancer, so I was really pleased I had a thorough check-up. My friend has had the all clear since her op which is great, but it has left her with difficulty with talking which she is finding hard. At least she is well. I'm off to knit, my DD asked me to knit her friend a couple of tiny coats for her baby, due in January. She had it last night, 5 weeks early & he weighs over 6 lb so my needles are going to be going very fast. Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> On our way to the endocronologist , testing my thyroid levels and checking for diabetes.


Have fun!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I just received an e.mail about a package which is delayed. It made me smile when I tried to read it, I had to share.

"dear CHRIS 
nice day ! so sorry to bother you at your time, dear, we received your feedback and you mean you do not received our light right? but when we check about the express delivery it shows that the item have been sighed to collect . dear, do you call about your local post office to check and ask about what is the problem with this item , if it is still at the post office ? here is the tracking ID JJ637170741GB and here is the Royal Mail number 44 1752387112 ,do hope you can be kindly to help us to ask about your local Royal Mail what is the problem with this item ,really appreciate for that ! 
do hope we can get your kindly understanding and help ,after you have check about it if it is lost or other reason lead to you have no received the item ,please feel free to contact us .we can send you a new replacement to you for free ,we must try our best to serve and do well for you ,waiting for your reply ! thank you so much !"

After all that the parcel had arrived & put somewhere by DH,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> On day 5 my Connections advent calendar gives me HUGS.


Thanks Janet snd hugs right back to you and everyone xxxx


----------

